# Post your DVC pictures here



## dairyou

I saw on the cruise board they are posting one favorite photo per day of their DCL cruise.  I figure we should have one here too 

Mine is of our boys in the jacuzzi tub.  On our first DVC visit their eyes popped open wide when they saw the tub.  They couldn't wait to get in!  They were the first ones in the tub that night.  I told them to go in together because I wanted a turn too!






Look forward to seeing your photos!

Enjoy,

Deb


----------



## GOVAC24

This was our view last year in the morning from our balcony at OKW. Love the Mikey's in the rails! You are looking toward the Olivia's over the bridge.


----------



## JVL1018

The first one isn't of the DVC resort, but it was a DVC trip-last Oct at BWV.the kids on the teacups-I just love the joy on their faces:





This one is from our last Hilton Head trip.


----------



## WebmasterCricket

JVL1018 said:
			
		

> This one is from our last Hilton Head trip.



Now that's a livingroom wall blow up picture if I've ever seen one!


----------



## JVL1018

WebmasterCricket said:
			
		

> Now that's a livingroom wall blow up picture if I've ever seen one!


Thanks! It will be, as a matter of fact!


----------



## grimgrinnin

4th of July, 2004 at BCV





grim


----------



## VanHouten

I have a lot of favorites, but this is my current one:


----------



## yearlightbuzz

Thanks VanHooten.  Still can't get the picture to come up.  Anybody know what I'm doing wrong now?  Thanks for any help.


----------



## VanHouten

yearlightbuzz said:
			
		

> How did you guys post the pics?  I tried to copy and then paste, no luck.



Here is a thread that describes how to do it:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=508670

You basically need to put your photos online somewhere and then you put the link to your photo in the post using the "Insert Image" button above.


----------



## JVL1018

VanHouten, I LOVE that photo!!


----------



## MAGICinMYHEART

I love this photo it was taken a few days ago while staying at BWV.


----------



## VanHouten

JVL1018 said:
			
		

> VanHouten, I LOVE that photo!!



Thanks.  I've think I've posted this link before, but here is an album that includes photos that were taken the same morning as that photo.  I hope you enjoy them.

http://www.oldtownteam.com/disney/BCV/target16.html


----------



## Doug7856

VanHouten said:
			
		

> Thanks.  I've think I've posted this link before, but here is an album that includes photos that were taken the same morning as that photo.  I hope you enjoy them.
> 
> http://www.oldtownteam.com/disney/BCV/target16.html



Wow, we're "skipping Christmas" at WDW this year and now I wish we weren't!!  I did enjoy the wonderful pictures!


----------



## Beth

This is my "current" favorite.  This was over Memorial Day weekend - there were 16 of us, total.

We stayed at Old Key West, ate dinner at Olivia's Sunday night, then drove over to EPCOT for an Illuminations dessert party (UK Upper).  Monday morning, we gave my nephew a fishing excursion with his Dad, Grandfather, Uncle (my DH), and DH's father.  Then, when they got back, we cooked out at Turtle Pond pool.

It was a great 24 hours!  Whew!

If you want to see all of the pictures, here they are:Memorial Day Weekend, 2005


----------



## WebmasterDoc




----------



## idratherbeinwdw

Me and My 14 year old Daughter BWV 4/05





Boat on the way to Epcot (looking back towards BWV)


----------



## JVL1018

VanHouten said:
			
		

> Thanks.  I've think I've posted this link before, but here is an album that includes photos that were taken the same morning as that photo.  I hope you enjoy them.
> 
> http://www.oldtownteam.com/disney/BCV/target16.html


Oh they are beautiful! I just put "Morning at the Bowardwalk" as my background, couldn't resist!


----------



## idratherbeinwdw

Deleted


----------



## barrie

Sorry if you've seen these before. I've posted them on another thread. I need to go again soon so I have new photos to post! Barrie


----------



## MAGICinMYHEART

This one taken out on the balcony BWV.


----------



## MiaSRN62

OKW lighthouse........





In front of Olivia's.......


----------



## goldilocks_63

http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoView.jsp?&collid=434897703203&photoid=334897703203

My DD-7 at the tea party....

Goldi


----------



## Tagrel

OK - it would have to be this one!






We found this (OK - the kids we brought, but you get the idea!  ) on the Livingroom floor during our first trip home to VWL!

What an AWESOME bit of magic to kickoff our first DVC stay!


----------



## Miffy2003

Hello,

This was New Years Eve 2004. Our first trip home to SSR


----------



## dairyou

Hi!

Just got back in and saw all your great pictures.  Here is a new one from us.  Taken on the day we purchased DVC 






Deb


----------



## WDWLVR

Here's one that is a view of an incoming storm as seen from our BWV one bedroom.


----------



## SueOKW

these pictures are WONDERFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Here's one of mine..


----------



## jiggerj

These pictures are fantastic!  I am so excited for to take our  first trip home!  I am trying to get my dd to scan a pic of me and my ds in so I can post it.  Shes the computer wiz at our house!  Thank you and keep them coming!   WDWLVR what a great photo...what room were you in?


----------



## SueOKW

Barrie - - i used your okw waterfront for a wallpaper too.. it's not totally as crisp as it is in your post, but still a LOVELY thing to look at.


----------



## Lora

http://www.wdwinfo.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=6751&sort=1&cat=542&page=1


----------



## WDWLVR

jiggerj said:
			
		

> These pictures are fantastic! I am so excited for to take our first trip home! I am trying to get my dd to scan a pic of me and my ds in so I can post it. Shes the computer wiz at our house! Thank you and keep them coming!  WDWLVR what a great photo...what room were you in?


 
4001 - all the way down the hall.  It was as far from the elevator as you can get but the view was worth it and being at the end of the hall it was quiet!


----------



## burnsoc

Here's some of the Beach Club


----------



## burnsoc

Here's some SSR


----------



## burnsoc

And some Hilton Head.....


----------



## barrie

SueOKW - Thanks! I'll see if I have a higher quality version of it to send you. BTW, I'm from Kent - transplanted to Oregon in '86. Barrie


----------



## Greg K.

Gorgeous pics!  May I ask what camera you use???


----------



## VanHouten

Greg K. said:
			
		

> Gorgeous pics!  May I ask what camera you use???



It is a Canon G2.  It is getting old and starting to show its age but it still takes decent pictures.

(Hopefully I will get a Digital Rebel sometime over the next year.)


----------



## Gail & Joe

Dec. 2004


----------



## Gail & Joe




----------



## jiggerj

Well here goes... Our first trip over on the Boardwalk. I just love this one! My little man had such a blast with the mirror!  ok... that did it...SOLD!!!!    Can't wait to go home for the first time!


----------



## bibbidiboo

DD--Tuckered out after an afternoon of swimming at Stormalong Bay





Having fun at VB


----------



## MiaSRN62

Don't think I've seen any from Vero Beach, so here's a couple :





and


----------



## cheyita

From the BCV canal:


----------



## TW1




----------



## MiaSRN62

Love everyone's pics !
Whoah......Nelly.....that gator is b-i-g cheyita  
Is that a big turtle off to the right of it ?????


----------



## dsneygirl

VanHouten said:
			
		

> I have a lot of favorites, but this is my current one:



This pic is amazing.  Could be in the DVC brochure.


----------



## WDWLVR

Here's one from Vero in December of last year.


----------



## krdisneybound

Some great pics.   I'll have to go thru my pics and post one.    Can't wait to pick one out


----------



## Towncrier

This would have to be my most recent favorite DVC picture. We were riding the bus and saw something in the distance as we passed by Turtle Pond. My wife thought it was the castle at the Magic Kingdom, but I knew that wasn't possible. It turns out to be the big EPCOT on top of Spaceship Earth.






Click here for a higher resolution version of the image.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Towncrier says : and saw something in the distance as we passed by Turtle Pond. My wife thought it was the castle at the Magic Kingdom, but I knew that wasn't possible. It turns out to be the big EPCOT on top of Spaceship Earth.


Wow...puts it into perspective how close OKW really is to Epcot. We had a terrific view of Illuminations from our OKW villa this past Nov and now I can see why.  Thanks for the pic.


----------



## DaveT1

fingers crossed for first pic post


----------



## new_yawka

DaveT1 said:
			
		

> fingers crossed for first pic post



You see...even our Birds at BWV are LOOOOOONG!  

Very nice picture Dave...TY


----------



## JVL1018

Here's another from Hilton Head-this is the area next to Building 18-Just turned and snapped this last pic as we were walking to our car for the loooong drive home, and it's one of my favorites:


----------



## Lora

DD going down the clown slide at BWV.


----------



## twotoohappy

It's not a great pic, but this is what we saw from our balcony at VWL!


----------



## mouseclick1

As you can see, HH is my favorite!







This is the picture in my avatar, but here it is a little bigger.  It was taken on the fishing pier at HH:


----------



## GOVAC24

The old pool at OKW.


----------



## GOVAC24

The best view of my day!


----------



## Sherri

mouseclick1 said:
			
		

> As you can see, HH is my favorite!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the picture in my avatar, but here it is a little bigger.  It was taken on the fishing pier at HH:




Very cute dog. Is there a doggy section at HHI?


----------



## mbb

our first time home...

We spent the afternoon, watching a little hacking, giving a little heckling





followed by our first supper in our new digs...





Life is good


----------



## mouseclick1

Sherri said:
			
		

> Very cute dog. Is there a doggy section at HHI?



The dog is named Shadow; she lives at Disney's HH resort.  It took 3 trips for us to finally meet her!


----------



## chaoskids

The second picture was taken at OKW.  It's one of my favorites.


----------



## GOVAC24

OKW Studio


----------



## stacy6552

Could I be any more "homesick" right now?

These pictures are great you guys!  If I could figure out how to do it I'd post my fave from opening day at SSR and my fave from HHI................


----------



## idratherbeinwdw

stacy6552 said:
			
		

> Could I be any more "homesick" right now?
> 
> These pictures are great you guys! If I could figure out how to do it I'd post my fave from opening day at SSR and my fave from HHI................


 
It's really not too hard, give a look here:

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=4886029#post4886029


----------



## tamu91

Here is one from our last trip.  A balcony shot from VWL.


----------



## JustineMarie

Here is my Favorite Pic of My Family at the busstop at SSR :


----------



## WDWLVR

From the 2003 DVC Member Cruise


----------



## krdisneybound

The most often phrase around the DVC Community:

*I wish I would have done it sooner​*

Now, I have said it for everyone


----------



## MJTinNH

Boardwalk taken April 2005






Epcot Flower & Garden Festival 2005


----------



## MarkRG

There are some great pics here. Here's my favorite from the last trip. 

This is something to wake up to!


----------



## crazywig

.


----------



## bibbidiboo

Here's some from SSR









And VB


----------



## Laurabearz

This is at Vero (before hurricanes) and is a shot of the first time my boy stood up unassisted. 





and from HHI......






Last year at HHI


----------



## WDWLVR

Here is Sara Toga from the grand opening of SSR last year.    I think she had a crush on our friend John.


----------



## Lora

After fishing through my past trip photos, I'm realizing I need to take more pictures!  I usually like to take pictures of people, but I'm enjoying the scenery here so much, I'd like to get more photos of it on our next trip.


----------



## Pluto4Pres

WDWLVR said:
			
		

> Here is Sara Toga from the grand opening of SSR last year.    I think she had a crush on our friend John.




What was the point of having some guy in drag walking around during the opening ceremony for SSR??? Weird!


----------



## Greg K.

The solarium!


----------



## GOVAC24

A _Welcome_ sight!!!! This is OKW


----------



## Chim Chiminy

DD playing in front of the Boardwalk fun mirror last July........she kept posing and lifting her skort, giggling and twirling.  It is hard to see in the photo, but she is grinning, very pleased with herself.


----------



## JoEllen

Here's a favorite shot from our most recent trip last May.


----------



## GOVAC24

The boardwalk at OKW


----------



## Bugeye

Dang, we have some pretty talented photographers here.


----------



## Bugeye

DSNYGIRL - this link alone could be Disney's next DVC brochure.


----------



## DVCLady

Edit


----------



## idratherbeinwdw

BWV Lobby






BCV from BWV Boardwalk





The "Scary" Clown Pool (Luna Pool) at BWV


----------



## JenLynn

bibbidiboo said:
			
		

> Here's some from SSR



Bibbidiboo,
Thanks for the great SSR pics. We are new DVC members and haven't seen too many SSR pics so I had to snag your first one to use as my wallpaper on my computer (hope that is ok).  Thanks again!!

Also, does anyone else have SSR pics?  The more the better!


----------



## jiggerj

Thanks for the pics idratherbeinwdw! I cannot wait to walk thru that lobby and hear Welcome Home for the first time!  

Love the new color on your tag!  Looks wonderful pixie dusted! 





Me and my ds before we were DVC. Smiles will be even bigger now!


----------



## Disneygrl36

I love picture threads.  I can't wait for our 1st trip home so that I can add some of my own DVC pictures.   Some of these pictures are beautiful.


----------



## idratherbeinwdw

jiggerj said:
			
		

> Thanks for the pics idratherbeinwdw! I cannot wait to walk thru that lobby and hear Welcome Home for the first time!
> 
> Love the new color on your tag! Looks wonderful pixie dusted!


 
Thanks jiggerj, I love the color too, definitely made my day!

And I must say your enthusiasm about your first trip to BWV absolutely RADIATES from your posts.  It was only last May that I made my first trip to BWV, so I know exactly how you feel.  Your excitement is so contagious it makes me want to go the first time you do just to watch your reactions, LOL.

I hope BWV lives up to your expectations as well as it has mine, perhaps someday our paths will cross there.

 <TABLE borderColor=#ffffff cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width=95 bgColor=#ffffff borderColorLight=#000000 border=1><TBODY><TR><TD noWrap align=middle>*BWV*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Luigi's Girl

These pictures are great! I just bought a Canon Power Shot SD400 which I haven't tried yet. I hope I can take pictures as nice as these for our next trip.


----------



## GOVAC24

Late afternoon at the okw pool 4/04


----------



## jennybobenny




----------



## dsneygirl

bibbidiboo said:
			
		

> Here's some from SSR


Beautiful shot. Is this one of the quiet pools?


----------



## athenna

Great shot!

AAHHHHHHH
Click your heels together and say ''there's no place like home, there's no place like home''


----------



## bibbidiboo

dsneygirl said:
			
		

> Beautiful shot. Is this one of the quiet pools?




Yes, We were in congress park. Our balcony faced the pool and PI


----------



## kathleena

Mine is in my siggy.  I have lots, but this is special.  Me and my little Cinderella with some lady in a blue gown.


----------



## Disneygrl36

In honor of making my very first ressies for our 1st trip home this morning, I thought I would post a couple of pictures from when we went over to check out DVC HHI on our may trip to HHI.  We stayed in South Beach but wanted to check out Disney's digs.


----------



## wkrider

Here are just a couple of the several hundred that we have...
Fog at the pool area of BWV...




A deer on the nature trail at WLV...




Then there is always my avatar of the Boardwalk at night....


----------



## LisaUK

Had to share this one with you ... thank you Disney ... do you think if we leave him just like that he will sleep til morning ???






Lisa


----------



## CharlesTD

Wow so many great pictures now I wish I was at home so I could post some of ours I guess I will have to do it tomorrow. Thanks everyone for sharing all of your great memories.


----------



## CRSNDSNY

This is a Christmas tree at the entrance of BWV/BWI from our December '03 trip:





This is my husband opening the door for our very first stay at our home resort, SSR. It was also opening week at the resort:





During the same visit, here is who greeted us:





Here is a beautiful picture of SAB at night, taken in May 2004:


----------



## CRSNDSNY

I just had to also say that I am blown away by many of your photos...one picture is more beautiful and more creative than the next!


----------



## VanHouten

Here are a couple more to keep this thread going.


----------



## rogerram

Thought a DVC picture of the day might keep everyone going until your next trip home!
Post any DVC related pictures!
Here is the Beach Club


----------



## rogerram




----------



## Happy Birthday Cat

Here's a view from a Grand Villa at the BWV's: Enjoy!






HBC


----------



## MiaSRN62

OKW HH walkway..........


----------



## rogerram

Very nice pictures! It gives me something to look forward to. I hope more people post to keep this photo thread going. I can never get enough of my other home!


----------



## La2kw

OKW- 










SSR


----------



## Paticake

We just stayed in the building on the right in your last pic of SSR. Great location!


----------



## rogerram

staying at SSR in July. any thought on where the best area to stay there in my request? Great pictures. I hope you all will keep posting more.


----------



## MiaSRN62

OKW.........


----------



## laughinplace199

View from our BWV studio.


----------



## SueOKW

thanks for the okw pics.. a sight for sore eyes!!  March can't get here soon enough.


----------



## Caskbill

Here's some panoramas of OKW.  Slide the Scroll bar that your browser should show in order to see the full photos.
That's DW at the far left of the top photo.


----------



## MiaSRN62

The panoramics of OKW are beautiful Caskbill


----------



## lillasmom

Oh man, now I'm really homesick!    

Great pics everyone!


----------



## slmjam

I LOVE everyone's pictures!!  Makes me really homesick.  Here's the view we had from our room at SSR.


----------



## Disney_Mama

WOW!!!!  Great Pictures.  Can't wait till our first trip home.  March 2006.


----------



## JVL1018

The boardwalk from the beach house to the beach at Hilton Head:




Next to Villa 18


----------



## rogerram

awesome panaoramic photos of OKW. I can't wait for our next trip. All the photos are great. Makes me homesick!


----------



## JoEllen

Here is the view from our Boardwalk studio last month. Scary clown!


----------



## buckylarue




----------



## crzy4dals

Caskbill - LOVE the PICTURES!!!!  What kind of camera did you use?

Does anyone know what the trees are at the enterance way at OWK are?  I LOVE that sweet smell!!!!!


----------



## Caskbill

crzy4dals said:
			
		

> Caskbill - LOVE the PICTURES!!!!  What kind of camera did you use?


Nothing really special about the camera.  It's a Canon 1S IS, but the secret is to shoot and stitch.  The panoramas are actually about 5-6 individual photos, shot for example left to right, where each photo overlaps part of the previous photo.  Using a computer program, the individual photos are 'stitched' into a single panoramic image.

If you have the right computer software, you should be able to do it with any camera.  My camera does have a 'stitch assist' feature which helps setting up the overlap portion as you take the individual photos, but that's not absolutely necessary.  The secret is the computer software.  If you have any type of photo editing software on your computer, go to the help file and search for 'stitch'.  If the software has that feature, then you can make your own panoramic shots yourself, using a regular digital camera.


----------



## Jen D

Great pics, guys, keep em coming!


----------



## CharlesTD

Just a quick bump to put this near the top I forgot to submit my pictures and I don't want to see this thread fade away.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Everyone's pics are great........here's a couple more of mine :
View from our OKW patio (bldg 62) :






and from our BWV stay in 8/03:


----------



## rogerram

Caskbill, your photos are great. Everyone please keep the photos coming. They are all awesome. makes me homesick, but anticipating my return home.


----------



## rogerram

Boardwalk Photo. I can't wait to get back soon!




Keep posting your favorite DVC pics
http://www.wdwinfo.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=13933


----------



## 1000th happy haunt

Keep 'em coming, folks. I have 111 days to wait until my split stay between BCV and OKW.


----------



## conciergekelly

Wow! thanks guys!


----------



## ryanally

I love everyone's pictures... makes me anxious to get back home!
MiaSRN62 saw you live in Lansdale... so do we!!! Small world   

Alyse


----------



## brandip22

Great pics, folks! When I finally figure out how to post 'em, I will share, too. I need to add on so I can go back before December!


----------



## rogerram

brandip22,
this is how I posted pictures here. I uploaded to this site first, http://www.wdwinfo.com/photopost and then I went to open my pictures on the right side of the page where I reply to this thread and picked the full size photo I wanted to put in here.from my account where my pictures are stored. Easiest way for me to upload them. Here is another DVC photo for y'all!


----------



## rogerram

Saratoga Springs..keep the photos coming


----------



## slmjam

rogerram -  That picture sure does look familiar.  You must have been in the same room as us at SSR.  

Here's another one taken from our balcony looking through the Mickey ears.


----------



## brandip22

OK, let's see if I can do one:

http://www.wdwinfo.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=13979&sort=2&cat=500


----------



## brandip22

Well, it only did the link0 what did I do wrong? OK, I posted my pic on the site. Then what? I know there's a board to help- I'll look there, too.


----------



## brandip22




----------



## brandip22

YAY- It worked! i am too excited! Here's another of BW:


----------



## rogerram

Yacht Club from The Boardwalk room


----------



## MiaSRN62

> MiaSRN62 saw you live in Lansdale... so do we!!! Small world


Hi Alyce !!!   Nice to see a Lansdale neighbor on the DIS   

Here's a couple more of my OKW pics


----------



## phyllisnnj

Favorite DVC picture thread - http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=843196


----------



## ryanmilla

I had just posted this one on the resort board, but it definitely goes here too.


----------



## rogerram

from our Boardwalk room. Yacht club and the slide at Stormalong Bay across the water.


----------



## athenna

ryanmilla said:
			
		

> I had just posted this one on the resort board, but it definitely goes here too.




Oh, there's my favorite kiddo again,     ya just never know when his pic wll show up!!
(and of course your daughter is lovely, too)


----------



## ryanmilla

athenna said:
			
		

> Oh, there's my favorite kiddo again,     ya just never know when his pic wll show up!!
> (and of course your daughter is lovely, too)



Thanks Athenna! You are the sweetest!


----------



## rogerram

Great pictures everyone. Keep them coming.


----------



## TammyAlphabet

The view from our balcony at Christmas at the BWV!


----------



## TammyAlphabet

Okay, here are mine in the same spot!  This was Christmas morning.


----------



## maciec

Here's some from our trip 11/29-12/5/05


----------



## jonestavern

sigh  
thanks for sharing everyone! although it's been just a month since our last visit I'm 'homesick'  
DH & DS16 will be going for the opening of EE, but will be at All Stars--DH tells me he's going to nip in for lunch @ WCC & by the by, have a game of chess in the little niche down by the VWL

Once again, thanks everyone it's so nice to see these photos on a blustery, icy, snow filled day!

_Jean_


----------



## loribell

Just can't get it to work and I have some I would love to post. For some reason I can't ever get my gallery to open when I click on the link to add a pic.

Lori


----------



## DiznEeyore

slmjam said:
			
		

> Here's another one taken from our balcony looking through the Mickey ears.



Great photo -- love the perspective!!


----------



## rogerram

loribell,

I use netscape to post my photos here. I go to where my photos are and I click on the one I want. then I right click the photo and go to view image. Then I copy the exact location in the toolbar at the top. it might say *http://www.wdwinfo.com/photopost/data/500/266451.jpg* or something ending in jpg.

(I'm not sure how to get the file name copied in Internet Explorer  that has the .jpg file location. Maybe someone can post it here ,to show how to copy it.)

After you copied the location you put it in your post like this




make sure there are no spaces.

This should work. It does for me. Goodluck. Email me if you still have problems.

this is how my file appears after I attach the file in that command line


----------



## stephen11

Great pictures  
Thank you!!


----------



## macphrsn

While we were taking a tour at the Boardwalk and discussing our options our DD6 was sitting on the couch in a Studio. We were in the dining area and when I went back to check on her here is what I found. 






Looks like she feels she is "HOME"!


----------



## rogerram

All the photos are great. Keep them coming in.


----------



## TammyAlphabet

A couple more recent shots


----------



## loribell

Hope this works. This is our group last summer an OKW bus stop for our very first bus ride of the trip. 






Lori


----------



## loribell

Well that is a little small. I will upload them to my yahoo album and try to get them posted a little bigger before I add any more.

Lori

P.S. Thanks for the help Roger.


----------



## rogerram

Loribell,
you are on the right track. You just need a bigger photo. At least you figured out how to post them now. Just a matter of tweaking the photo size now.
goodluck,
Roger

P.S.  keep posting your pictures. They are all great!


----------



## WDWLVR

Just a few DVC neighbors hanging out at the beach.







DVC Member Cruise 2005


----------



## cgcw

Saratoga Springs, September 2005


----------



## cgcw

I found another one from the Member Cruise:


----------



## ryanmilla

My one and only in a 1-bdrm at VWL.


----------



## MickeyCrazed

rogerram said:
			
		

> Boardwalk Photo. I can't wait to get back soon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep posting your favorite DVC pics



Wow.... when was this picture taken?  There are a lot of elements missing, such as...
The railing on the boat ramp
The Spoodles sign
The ESPN and Arcade signs
The Flying Fish Sign

Was this taken soon after the Boardwalk was built?


----------



## OneMoreTry

MiaSRN62 said:
			
		

> OKW HH walkway..........



What a beautiful sight this will be.  11 months minus 2 days and counting.


----------



## ryanmilla

The fam taking a break outside of VWL.


----------



## jiggerj

ryanmilla said:
			
		

> The fam taking a break outside of VWL.



I LOVE IT!!!  What a great photo!!!  This has to be one (if not the) of my favorite spots at VWL!!  You sure put a smile on my face...thank you for sharing!


----------



## gppnj

Beautiful pics. They're really making my look forward to my trip there in May.





			
				JVL1018 said:
			
		

> The boardwalk from the beach house to the beach at Hilton Head:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next to Villa 18


----------



## caspersmom83

slmjam said:
			
		

> I LOVE everyone's pictures!!  Makes me really homesick.  Here's the view we had from our room at SSR.


 We just bought there what section is that?  I would love to see that view in the morning!


----------



## dsneygirl

Splash Area at SSR





SSR Quiet Pool in CP early morning





VWL


----------



## rogerram

caspersmom83,

great SSR photo. Could you tell me what area that is . We are staying in the near future there and that view would be a nice place to request.
thanks,
Roger


----------



## dsneygirl

rogerram said:
			
		

> caspersmom83,
> 
> great SSR photo. Could you tell me what area that is . We are staying in the near future there and that view would be a nice place to request.
> thanks,
> Roger


 
I'm not caspersmom83 but that is Congress Park.


----------



## ryanmilla

Good Ol' Olivia's


----------



## magicalmcwho

Balcony view at VWL



 
Jim.


----------



## slmjam

caspersmom83 - I took that picture from room 1823 in Congress Park.  Although the resort is going to be huge, the grounds are very pretty.  You are going to enjoy it!


----------



## rogerram

Great photos. Keep them coming in.


----------



## rogerram

Pool at SSR


----------



## rogerram

Here is a BWV photo I found on the web. I can't wait to get back soon. Please post other DVC photos that you might have. I love seeing them. it reminds me of what I am waiting for.


----------



## Deemarch

Great photos, everyone!  Thanks for making my day...


----------



## mlill

Hi! Here are a few pics of an OKW 1-Bedroom...











I just love getting a hot cup of coffee and sitting out on the balcony at OKW early in the morning...

-Michelle


----------



## GOVAC24

DH waiting for me (as usual) in the lobby of the Boardwalk


----------



## rogerram

excellent photos. Please keep them coming. It brings a little smile every time I see our other home.


----------



## ryanmilla

OKW from the canal.


----------



## mlill

I guess I'd better post a few pics of our 'other' home, the Boardwalk!






It's me and the hubby sitting on our 'Thoughtful Spot' bench on the Boardwalk! It's also a good spot for people watching while eating chili cheese fries from the Boardwalk hot dog vendor, or somthing yummy from the Boardwalk Bakery!






...and here is the Boardwalk Friendship Boat dock... where should we go today? Epcot or MGM?






-Michelle


----------



## lillasmom

Wow!  All the pictures are great!  Thanks everyone for helping me get through the day.


----------



## rogerram

Stormalong bay at night. I found this picture on the web and thought I would share it with everyone. Please keep posting


----------



## ryanmilla

A cloudy day at WDW is better than a sunny day at work.


----------



## athenna

ryanmilla said:
			
		

> A cloudy day at WDW is better than a sunny day at work.




Great shot of home sweet home, Ryan   
37 more days until I see it again!


----------



## rogerram

SSR photo found on the web. I thought I'd share it.




Keep posting your photos.


----------



## GOVAC24

The EPCOTfireworks from our room at the Boardwalk. They were AWESOME!!!


----------



## sarhenty

BCV pics!


----------



## GOVAC24

Love the posts on the patio from a studio at  OKW


----------



## rogerram

Boardwalk at night. Found on the internet and I hope evryone enjoys it.


----------



## disney-super-mom

rogerram said:
			
		

> Boardwalk at night. Found on the internet and I hope evryone enjoys it.


Boy, that REALLY is pretty, isn't it?!!!!  I love it!


----------



## GOVAC24

Keeping with the Boardwalk theme


----------



## rogerram

here is a Boardwalk photo I found on the web. Please keep posting your photos. They are great


----------



## aDVCguy




----------



## jade1




----------



## LUVMICKEY

All the pics are really beautiful everyone.  It makes me really want to be back there right now.  Thanks, we are enjoying them very much, keep them coming.

Michele


----------



## aDVCguy

This area has great views @ night...not to mention the FOOD!
Fulton's near by...Yum!


----------



## aDVCguy

"The Springs" area is on the left side
Theme pool, laundry,theatre & bicycle rental on the right
At the far end of pic you'll bearly see the top of a building
   @ "Congress Park"

A great way to enjoy SSR...early morning walks...before
anyone wakes up!


----------



## Dizholic

BWV 2003


----------



## llrain




----------



## r3ngels

What great pictures... oh how I wish 2007 was here


----------



## GOVAC24

studio in OKW from 2004. Gosh we loved this place! The Boardwalk's nice but this place is more us!


----------



## korzmom

[/IMG] its an older one but i love it...


----------



## ryanmilla

Biking at OKW. Can't wait. 6 more days until we get to do it again.


----------



## cpbjgc

Just got back   , but the pictures help! A couple from OKW

Back of HH and Olivias





Back of Building 63 (we had a 2 bedroom on the ground floor)





And my attempted panorama from the bridge


----------



## korzmom

not many know there's a grill by the quiet pool at BWV...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]


----------



## korzmom

oops sorry wrong photo, heres the grill at bwv..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]


----------



## rogerram

a boardwalk shot I found looking over from the beach club. Please keep posting your great photos.


----------



## J and R's mom

Here are a few shots from our recent trip (2/4/2006-2/7/2006).  We stayed in a studio at BWV.  What an awesome stay at a truely WONDERFUL resort!

This greeted us when we opened the door to the room:





This is the view from our balcony:





This is a view of the Boardwalk from the Friendship boat on the way to EPCOT:


----------



## arizonacolbys

J and R's mom said:
			
		

> Here are a few shots from our recent trip (2/4/2006-2/7/2006).  We stayed in a studio at BWV.  What an awesome stay at a truely WONDERFUL resort!
> 
> This greeted us when we opened the door to the room:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the view from our balcony:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a view of the Boardwalk from the Friendship boat on the way to EPCOT:



Are these photos from a Preferred Boardwalk View Studio at BWV? That's what we have reserved for October & was curious if this is what we have to look forward to!!   TIA!


----------



## rogerram

those look like a preferred boardwalk view room. We had similar views when we were at BWV recently.


----------



## arizonacolbys

Thanks Rogerram - looks great!


----------



## GOVAC24

Heres a beautiful morning view from our room at BWV Halloween morning!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Are these photos from a Preferred Boardwalk View Studio at BWV? That's what we have reserved for October & was curious if this is what we have to look forward to!!


Just a comment Emily.   We stayed in a BWV preferred view room in 2003.  Just wanted you to know that not all preferred views are anywhere near this nice.  Our preferred view was that of the valet parking lot and service area driveway.   I wish I would have snapped a pic (only have video) but I think I was so disappointed that I didn't even think it photo worthy.   The views that are posted here look almost like "boardwalk" view.   Alot of the preferred views are that of the pools and then again, as mentioned, the valet parking lot views.   I was told my view was categorized as preferred because we had a "water" view.  Which we did......there was a very small, narrow canal directly underneath us and to the right, we could glimpse the Friendship boat going up the canal.  
Not trying to alarm you, but just wanted you to be mentally prepared for what you could get.  I really hope you get one of the better views.  Have a great trip


----------



## Caskbill

MiaSRN62 said:
			
		

> .....  Our preferred view was that of the valet parking lot and service area driveway.....


This sounds like a Standard View to me.  We've had standard views that overlook the little 'lake' in back with the Valet parking lot in the background. 

As you walked from the front desk toward the end of the resort, was your room door on the left or the right?  I'm not 100% certain, but I thought all the doors on the left were for Standard View rooms.  These would be all rooms that face the front entrance, entrance driveway, and valet lot.


----------



## arizonacolbys

MiaSRN62 said:
			
		

> Just a comment Emily.   We stayed in a BWV preferred view room in 2003.  Just wanted you to know that not all preferred views are anywhere near this nice.  Our preferred view was that of the valet parking lot and service area driveway.   I wish I would have snapped a pic (only have video) but I think I was so disappointed that I didn't even think it photo worthy.   The views that are posted here look almost like "boardwalk" view.   Alot of the preferred views are that of the pools and then again, as mentioned, the valet parking lot views.   I was told my view was categorized as preferred because we had a "water" view.  Which we did......there was a very small, narrow canal directly underneath us and to the right, we could glimpse the Friendship boat going up the canal.
> Not trying to alarm you, but just wanted you to be mentally prepared for what you could get.  I really hope you get one of the better views.  Have a great trip



Thanks for the heads up -   , but our ressie states "Boardwalk View" - so, I'm banking on getting a Boardwalk view. We were OK w/Std view, but it was unavailable for our dates. Thanks!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> This sounds like a Standard View to me. We've had standard views that overlook the little 'lake' in back with the Valet parking lot in the background.


Caskbill, 
This is exactly what I thought at the time.  But I was put on a 3-way call with MS and BWV upon my inquiry.  I honestly thought they had made a mistake.   It was confirmed that my room was "preferred".  I later found out on these boards, that standard rooms started about 3 doors down from me.  I was in #4131 which was very near the end of the hallway.  Walking from the front desk/lobby to our room, we were on the left.   



> but our ressie states "Boardwalk View"


Oh, then you're good-to-go Emily.  If you have "boardwalk" guarenteed you won't have a problem.  I saw you mentioned "preferred view" and that is why I posted.  Have a great time.


----------



## Doctor P

I've got to say this is one of my favorite threads of all time on the DIS.  Please keep the pictures coming!


----------



## Danauk

Here are some links to our favourite photos.


http://karenmorgan.myphotoalbum.com/view_photo.php?set_albumName=album02&id=WDW_holiday_010_jpg  BCV quiet pool

http://karenmorgan.myphotoalbum.com/view_photo.php?set_albumName=WDW2003&id=CNV00004_001 The Boardwalk before a storm

http://karenmorgan.myphotoalbum.com/view_photo.php?set_albumName=WDW2003&id=CNV00022  A view from the balcony at the BCV

http://karenmorgan.myphotoalbum.com/view_photo.php?set_albumName=WDW2003&id=CNV00018 Us just chilling on the balcony at the BCV


----------



## korzmom

those storms can look pretty scary..great pics, keep em comin'


----------



## J and R's mom

arizonacolbys said:
			
		

> Are these photos from a Preferred Boardwalk View Studio at BWV? That's what we have reserved for October & was curious if this is what we have to look forward to!!   TIA!


Hi arizonacolbys,

These pictures were from our Boardwalk View studio, not preferred view.  The preferred views will look off onto the swimming pools and/or canals but are also nice views.  Have a great trip.  This was a FANTASTIC resort!


----------



## LIFERBABE

Early Morning Shot of High Rock Spring Pool at SSR.  It really looked like a Spring with all the fog!


----------



## LIFERBABE

These melon sculptures(I guess thats what they call it LOL!) are from the 2005 Member Cruise


----------



## jade1




----------



## drakethib

How about this one from BCV...  Our 4 month old taken with Art the greeter.


----------



## Dizholic

BWV 12/2004


----------



## Holly

OKW in December


----------



## Holly

My two year old twins Sophie and Madalina playing on the balcony with balloons at OKW. The ducks from that pond came up to greet us every morning.


----------



## MiaSRN62

What a nice view from the balcony Holly.   What bldg was this ?   Also, thanks for the pic right before that one---I rarely see pics of OKW in Dec during the holidays.  
The BWV tree is really nice Dizholic.   I love seeing the resorts during the holidays.


----------



## kellyf2626

Here is one of the view from our room at the BWV...


----------



## stacy6552

I just love HHI.  Its just like camp!


----------



## durango kid

Here's the view from our room at SSR, best room ever!


----------



## rogerram

here is The Boardwalk at night. Great pictures so far, keep them coming


----------



## MiaSRN62

Durango Kid.....that's an awesome SSR view !


----------



## rogerram

Beach Club from the Boardwalk. Keep the photos coming in. They are great.


----------



## robinb

Here are a couple:

Our Boardwalk View from a year ago:





My standard view from a few years ago:


----------



## Holly

MiaSRN62 said:
			
		

> What a nice view from the balcony Holly.   What bldg was this ?   Also, thanks for the pic right before that one---I rarely see pics of OKW in Dec during the holidays.
> The BWV tree is really nice Dizholic.   I love seeing the resorts during the holidays.


Mia,
It was building 13 and the view and location were perfect!


----------



## vascubaguy

robinb said:
			
		

> Here are a couple:
> 
> Our Boardwalk View from a year ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My standard view from a few years ago:



Wow, that std view looks pretty nice to me... can't wait until I get there in just a few short weeks!


----------



## robinb

vascubaguy said:
			
		

> Wow, that std view looks pretty nice to me... can't wait until I get there in just a few short weeks!



Oh yes, the "standard view" is quite nice.  Make sure to ask for a high floor to get above the tree line.


----------



## rogerram

Beach club from the Boardwalk . keep the pictures coming in.


----------



## rogerram

Boardwalk at sunset.


----------



## gppnj

aDVCguy said:
			
		

> "The Springs" area is on the left side
> Theme pool, laundry,theatre & bicycle rental on the right
> At the far end of pic you'll bearly see the top of a building
> @ "Congress Park"
> 
> A great way to enjoy SSR...early morning walks...before
> anyone wakes up!



This is a beautiful photo. Last week when I briefly looked around SSR, I mostly saw the areas that hadn't yet been extensively landscaped. I thought they looked very barren and sterile, but it seemed to me that they'd look infinitely better once all the plants grew in. This shows that I was correct. The landscaping makes all the difference.


----------



## jade1

rogerram said:
			
		

> Boardwalk at sunset.



Sweet.


----------



## ryanmilla

Here is the me catching my DD after she came down the slide. 
Oh yeah...hidden mickey anyone?


----------



## Barreras Family

All these great pictures make me want to leave now for a trip home. But I'll just have to wait till our December trip.

Thanks for the pictures.
Rudy


----------



## ryanmilla

Looking outside of our room at OKW (room 3520). Ohhhh, I wish I was back there right now.


----------



## rogerram

ryanmilla said:
			
		

> Here is the me catching my DD after she came down the slide.
> Oh yeah...hidden mickey anyone?


great photo of the new OKW slide.


----------



## KT27

Here are a few from from my wedding planning trip taken the 1st week of Feb.


























May 22, 2006 "Our Fairytale Wedding"
Sea Breeze Point/Ariel's/UK Lower Illuminations Dessert Party


----------



## vascubaguy

KT27 said:
			
		

> Here are a few from from my wedding planning trip taken the 1st week of Feb.
> 
> 
> May 22, 2006 "Our Fairytale Wedding"
> Sea Breeze Point/Ariel's/UK Lower Illuminations Dessert Party



Wow, great pics... 

And btw, congratz on the upcoming wedding!!!  I'm sure you can't wait!


----------



## J and R's mom

KT27 said:
			
		

> Here are a few from from my wedding planning trip taken the 1st week of Feb.
> 
> May 22, 2006 "Our Fairytale Wedding"
> Sea Breeze Point/Ariel's/UK Lower Illuminations Dessert Party


CONGRATS!!!!

I was showing DH the pictures before I read your headings and saying, "Look, hun, I bet this poster is getting married here, too."  And then I read your titles.

We LOVED having our wedding there.  I'm so excited for you.  DD and I were in WDW 2/4 through 2/7 (at BWV)--so we might have passed each other on the boardwalk a time or two.

Thanks for sharing the pictures.  Have a great wedding!


----------



## KT27

vascubaguy said:
			
		

> Wow, great pics...
> 
> And btw, congratz on the upcoming wedding!!!  I'm sure you can't wait!



Thanks!!!


----------



## KT27

J and R's mom said:
			
		

> CONGRATS!!!!
> 
> I was showing DH the pictures before I read your headings and saying, "Look, hun, I bet this poster is getting married here, too."  And then I read your titles.
> 
> We LOVED having our wedding there.  I'm so excited for you.  DD and I were in WDW 2/4 through 2/7 (at BWV)--so we might have passed each other on the boardwalk a time or two.
> 
> Thanks for sharing the pictures.  Have a great wedding!



We probably did pass each other as we were on the boardwalk alot!  I wish it had been warmer that week.  Thank you for the well wishes...I am very excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TammyAlphabet

Katie,

Congrats on your wedding.  I will be at the Boardwalk on that day, checking on the 21st.  I will try to see if I see the wedding party!


----------



## KT27

TammyAlphabet said:
			
		

> Katie,
> 
> Congrats on your wedding.  I will be at the Boardwalk on that day, checking on the 21st.  I will try to see if I see the wedding party!



Sure thing!

Our ceremony is at 9am, Quite a few dis'ers will be looking on....Can't wait!!!


----------



## hemispheredancer

Here are 2 from our home, OKW:


----------



## cpbjgc

Up here in the middle of Canada, it's a lovely -20 Celsius (-4 Farenhiet), but feels like -28 (-18 Farenheit)  and it just got me thinking of when it was 23 Celsius (75 Farenheit)   only a few weeks ago while at OKW. These are a couple more pics from the main pool area on our first trip home:






My ds was heading up the stairs when I took this one. And of course the dolphins!


----------



## ryanmilla

Now, that is one big shovel!!!


----------



## DisFlan

We were at BWV last October in 2123, a "corner" standard 1 bd.  We loved it!  Great views of both Epcot fireworks and Fantasmic.  We were right above an exit/entrance door.


This is the view of the duck pond/bridge the day after Wilma.  Water was high.







Dh and me in the living room.  DH's weird expression is from watching the reports on hurricane Wilma.  (Wiped out one of his golf days.)  Bedroom is off to the right.







View from the bridge.  The yellow area is where the corner rooms are.  HUGE triple balcony area.  The villa fills all the way around the curve - plus the bedroom/with balcony off to the left in the "red" area.





Did I mention that we LOVED this villa??  There's nothing "standard" about it.

DisFlan


----------



## korzmom

we had that room once...i loved it too!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Did I mention that we LOVED this villa?? There's nothing "standard" about it.


You're not kidding DisFlan !   It's 100% better than our PREFERRED room there !  We got to look at the valet parking lot !   Nothing preferred about our view.  It was so blah, that I didn't even snap a pic of it...  otherwise I'd post it.  I do have it on our camcorder though.  
Your standard view is so pretty.  I don't know how BWV makes the determination on which rooms they charge preferred points for ???   I think they need to reevaluate a bit ?  Thanks for posting  
Also, the size of this 1 bedroom looks uncharacteristcally larger than the normal BWV 1 bedrooms ?   Is this room larger ?  I'd guess it was an OKW 1 bedroom for a second there !       Great room.....wonder how many of these type of rooms BWV has ?


----------



## DisFlan

MiaSRN62 - there are only three (I think) of these "corner"  villas. (darn!)  And they're all 1-bd.  The bottom level is the exit door.  Yes, they do feel much bigger. I don't know if it's the actual size difference, or if it's those three big french doors.  They let in a lot of light.  But I'd bet the room is quite a bit larger than normal.  We also commented that it felt more like OKW than BWV.

It was VERY comfortable.  It was room-ready at 9 am when we needed it.  We'd spent the first night in a preffered studio across from the Scary Clown that we weren't just wild about. (We'd decided to go a day early to get in ahead of Wilma, and it was a quick add-on.) At 9 am the next day, the CM said the corner villa was ready but it was a smoking room, so we checked it out first (my DIL is asthmatic).  But we didn't notice even a whiff of anything. It was extremely clean and everything was in good working order.  We couldn't have been more pleased.

DisFlan


----------



## ryanmilla

Down the canal at OKW.


----------



## rogerram

I love pulling up to see my front door


----------



## MiaSRN62

> MiaSRN62 - there are only three (I think) of these "corner" villas. (darn!) And they're all 1-bd. The bottom level is the exit door.


Thanks for the info DisFlan !
Love all the pics everyone


----------



## mouseclick1

The Boardwalk in the morning


----------



## rogerram

Beach Club from the Boardwalk


----------



## MtMinnie2

Could someone help bump these great pictures to page one. They are such a great way to start the day and bring back wonderful memories. Thanks!!!


----------



## sarhenty




----------



## dtheboys

WOW!!!!!!!!!! What great photo's.........
Post some more....Do you have any of VWL, or HH???
Thanks!!!


----------



## sarhenty

dtheboys said:
			
		

> WOW!!!!!!!!!! What great photo's.........
> Post some more....Do you have any of VWL, or HH???
> Thanks!!!


 

Aww, thanks! I'm glad you enjoyed them...

Sorry, though, I have no pics of HH or VWL but I do have some of Wilderness Lodge. Once I find them, I will post them!

Thanks Again!


----------



## sanilacjack

I must me slow.....I can't figure out how to up load photos....Help!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Try these links for help on the Tech Boards:
http://disboards.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=4886029#post4886029

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=749679&page=1&pp=15

If you still have more questions after reading through these links, I'm sure we can help you further.  
Hope this helps.


----------



## korzmom

I'm not very computer savvy either but this is how I figured it out..first you have to get your photos on a site like www.photobucket.com - thats the one I use. then you click on the pic you want on the dis and do a copy..then come back to the disboards and insert your photo by doing a paste..I hope this makes sense , but thats the way I was able to figure it out.   good luck!


----------



## corinnak

Above the Saratoga Springs pool on a lovely day:


----------



## TCPluto

Wilderness Lodge, Dec 2003:


----------



## nursetink

Here is one on our SSR balcony 12/04


----------



## sanilacjack

Here's another.....

OKW Pool Slide 

Weeeeee.....


----------



## rogerram

great photos. keep them coming in


----------



## DisFlan

VERY nice, rogerram!


DisFlan


----------



## mittelst

My DD's first DVC experience was also her first OKW experience in 2000:










...with subsequent trips staying at Disney Institute (now SSR - that counts, right?  ), BCV:










...OKW (again), and most recently HHI (11/2005):






















Boy, how time flies!


----------



## rogerram

mittelst,

great photos. The kids are what make DVC the best.


----------



## Punkswife

There's no place like home.  There's no place like home.  I can't wait and all these pictures are AWESOME!!!!


----------



## rogerram

A look at the Boardwalk. Keep posting your DVC photos.


----------



## sajetto

This has got to be my most favorite thread ever!


----------



## halekai64

Taken Wednesday March 15th 2006

It was in the low 50s that morning.. No humidity at all!


----------



## Dizholic

One of my favorite stores.


----------



## snyderla

I love this thread! DH & I aren't going back until August, so this is helping me get through until then.  We are staying at BWV for the first time our first 5 days, then going to OKW the second week.  Love those pics.

Lori


----------



## conciergekelly

Wow. Great photos guys. What a nice thread. I makes me homesick though.  Thanks!


----------



## Dizholic




----------



## ryanmilla

Oh, how I wish I was back in the water.


----------



## nursetink

Boardwalk lobby 12/04


----------



## shellynn24

I love looking at the pictures of DVC resorts.  We will be taking our first trip home in Dec, I can't wait!!!!  I hope we can stay at OKW, I love the way it looks there, I just hope it isn't too cold to use that cool looking sandcastle slide.


----------



## Olaf

Everyone, out of the pool!!!


----------



## TammyNC

WL geyser taken on Friday morning (what a way to start a trip).


----------



## rogerram

olaf and tammyNC. very nice pictures. Keep posting your DVC photos.


----------



## tazleiten12

Our view at BCV:


----------



## GDUL

Ferry coming back to OKW from DTD.


----------



## Candace

Deleting post.


----------



## J and R's mom

Olaf, that is a cool looking sky (in an eerie sort of way).  Thanks for posting it!


----------



## YesYourMajesty

jade1 said:
			
		

>



AWESOME! These ducks were swimming with us on our last trip. We love them. What a great memory.


----------



## MiaSRN62

DH and kids searching for hidden Mickey's in the carpeting in the hallways at BWV


----------



## Dizholic




----------



## rogerram

can't wait to go to BCV this year. Love SAB.


----------



## JJ721

My three daughters at our favorite place. Life does not get better than this!


----------



## rogerram

JJ721,

that is what it is all about. Forever memories and DVC keeps adding more every time.


----------



## JJ721

rogerram said:
			
		

> JJ721,
> 
> that is what it is all about. Forever memories and DVC keeps adding more very time.



Couldn't agree more. I can't tell you how many times I've looked at these pictures to pick me up during some challenging days. It's a great thread that you've started. Thanks.
Jim


----------



## stacy6552

sz9144 said:
			
		

> looks like a cult or perhaps a manson family reunion



Nice.


Its a campfire with song and marshmellow roast.  Everyone had a great time.


----------



## Montana Minnies

I really enjoy all the photo's
  to all who share their pictures.   I am not sure when my next visit will be, so I love to look at the pictures and dream.


----------



## LoveMickey

I can't wait to post my first pictures of OKW - that will be our first trip home, 35 more days and counting.


----------



## skelooch

Re-posted larger pix


----------



## LeCras

View of our home from Downtown Disney   






Charlotte


----------



## SusanWasHere

LeCras said:
			
		

> View of our home from Downtown Disney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charlotte



WOW!  that is some picture!  even more beautiful than i thought!  i can't wait to go to SSR!


----------



## LeCras

SusanWasHere said:
			
		

> WOW!  that is some picture!  even more beautiful than i thought!  i can't wait to go to SSR!



Thanks Susan, we feel the same - just 19 days 'til we go back home...and counting!   

The picture was taken behind the House of Blues, which is the most quiet and lovely spot...






Charlotte


----------



## rogerram

LeCras, very nice SSR panoramic photo. These pictures are great. Everyone please keep posting your DVC photos. It makes me want to go home every time I check these out.


----------



## rogerram

view of the Boardwalk. Keep posting your DVC photos.


----------



## loribell

Here is DD at BCV's last summer. Hope this one works!

Lori

If someone can tell me how to get them to actually show up as pictures instead of links you have to click on I have quite a few more I could post.


----------



## senecabeach

Sorry....didn't work for me.    Anyone else??


----------



## vascubaguy

Here's a few we took in the last couple of weeks...

SSR on a beautiful day:





BCV view from the walkway to the Int'l Gateway:





The lighthouse at the BC/YC:





And gotta love the lobby at the BWV!


----------



## shellynn24

rogerram said:
			
		

> view of the Boardwalk. Keep posting your DVC photos.



Wow!  Look at the green grass and white sandy beach.  I miss all that since we currently live in the desert!


----------



## rogerram

View of Lake Buena Vista Golf course from OKW room. We stayed here in 2002 and had a balcony overlooking this green. Please add your DVC photos to keep this thread going. It helps to remind me what I am going back to so often.


----------



## burnsoc

Anybody up for a surrey bike ride at SSR?


----------



## burnsoc

Anyone for a dip in the pool at VWL?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Or a game of checkers in the iron spike room?


----------



## GOVAC24

Nice pictures!
GO   Goshen!!!


----------



## burnsoc

Hello fellow hambletonian!


----------



## rogerram

Burnsoc, very nice photos. Let's keep this post going. Seeing DVC is really great. Join in and add your DVC photos, too.


----------



## skelooch

Sunrise at BCV


----------



## Dizholic

View from the Boardwalk


----------



## Tink10

More Boardwalk Pics....


----------



## Tink10

A Boardwalk Duck!


----------



## DVC-Don

From our unit at SSR during Hurrican Charlie:


----------



## TCPluto

Pier into Broad Creek at HHI, dusk March 28 2006:


----------



## corinnak

These last two photos are taking my breath away!  Both SSR in a hurricane for "yikes" factor    and the sunset at HH - my jaw just dropped!  So gorgeous!  

Okay the Duck is realy cute too!

And is it me, or does it look like there is a LARGE green bird sitting atop the Boardwak in those pictures from Tink?  It's a good illusion!

Did I mention, I always love it when more photos show up on this thread?


----------



## loribell

I have now added a couple of group pics from our family trip last summer to photobucket since I don't seem to be able to get anything to work here in the dis picture albums or with my yahoo albums. If this works I will get the pics of of the other computer and add some of them a little at a time. 

Fingers are crossed!


The gang checking in at Chef Mickey's








The gang with the main mouse himself!






This was the one meal I insisted we all do so that I could get a picture of all of us, especially my dad and great uncle with Mickey! It is priceless to me.

Lori

WOW  I finally got one to work. Now I will have to upload some actual DVC pics.


----------



## rogerram

loribell, very cool you got your pictures to post. i can't wait to see what DVC photos you have.


----------



## m1ckeym0use1

A couple from Vero Beach....

Sunrise view from our room:






From the beach:


----------



## Dizma

What a GREAT thread.   Thank you everyone for sharing your photos.    They are really getting us excited for .........our 1st trip home........................................TOMORROW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    

As the commercial says "I'm too excited to sleep"


----------



## GOVAC24

If I promise to carry your bags can I go to??????  PLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEASE?!?!?!  
Enjoy your trip home!!!


----------



## rogerram

Dizma, enjoy your trip home. I'll be there soon enough myself.


----------



## Dizma

Thank You !!!!!!!!!!!!  

All my disboard friends   will be there in our thoughts.  

Have a magical Day!!!  

Gotta Go.............


----------



## ryanmilla

Another nice Florida day at a OKW bus stop. I like how I got the DVC ad with my DD.


----------



## slk537

DS and DH waiting for the boat at Wilderness Lodge...






The "Must Take Photo" at VWL...


----------



## slk537

DS on the floor at BCV - recognize the carpeting???     

We had to wake him up from his nap to go meet friends at WCC and he just couldn't make it into the other room before falling asleep again...!!


----------



## ryanmilla

The moon over OKW.


----------



## jade1

BC early am 3 weeks ago.


----------



## rogerram

Jade1,
awesome photo. I hope you don't mind if I use it as my windows background. I hope everyone keeps posting pictures. I love seeing the DVC photos.


----------



## bpmorley

rogerram said:
			
		

> staying at SSR in July. any thought on where the best area to stay there in my request? Great pictures. I hope you all will keep posting more.


we stayed in The Springs.  we loved it.  right accross from the main pool and Artist pallette.

How do you post a picture?  just cut and paste?


----------



## MiaSRN62

> How do you post a picture? just cut and paste?


Hi,
You need to upload your photo to a photo storage website such as :
http://www.imagestation.com/index.html

http://photobucket.com/

http://www.imageshack.us/

http://www.wdwinfo.com/photopost/login.php?login=yes

Once you've uploaded your pics to a site, then right click on it to get the "properties" or address.  Copy this and paste it into the "image" icon above : [I]your photo url[/I] [IMG]

YOu can find more info about uploading and posting pics here (from the Tech boards):
[url]http://disboards.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=4886029#post4886029[/url]


----------



## dsneygirl

jade1 said:
			
		

> BC early am 3 weeks ago.


 
Breathtaking!


----------



## rogerram

Here is Luna Park at Boardwalk


----------



## ryanmilla

Going for a bike ride at OKW.


----------



## jiggerj

rogerram said:
			
		

> Here is Luna Park at Boardwalk



What a beautiful photo!  Thanks so much for posting it!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Ryanmilla......love your photo !  You all look like you're having such a blast at OKW !


----------



## DisFlan

rogerram - What a GREAT Luna Park pic.  If it's okay, I'm gonna borrow it.  Our 3 & 5 yo nieces will be coming along with us to BWV next year and wanted  pictures of the pool.  They'll LOVE this one.

DisFlan


----------



## gtrist4life

This was taken on our trip last July, we were walking around Crescent Lake before our scheduled Magical Express pick up time.


----------



## rogerram

DisFlan said:
			
		

> rogerram - What a GREAT Luna Park pic. If it's okay, I'm gonna borrow it. Our 3 & 5 yo nieces will be coming along with us to BWV next year and wanted pictures of the pool. They'll LOVE this one.
> 
> DisFlan


It is a photo I found surfing the web and thought people might enjoy seeing it as much as I did. I'm guess using it should be is fine. I would give credit to the original person who took it, but I am not sure who it is. It is a great photo though.


----------



## ryanmilla

Ok, I may have posted this one before. If so, that means its time to head back to take more pics. Oh, I wish it was that easy.

Anyway, here is waiting for the bus at OKW.


----------



## ryanmilla

Ok, I might be stretching here a bit. I know this one isn't of a DVC resort, but it is from a boat that came from a DVC resort, OKW in particular.


----------



## westjones

I LOVE this thread, but I wish it would have been broken into different threads for each resort.  It would be nice to have one thread to go to with BWV pix, OKW pix, etc.

But thanks everyone for the pictures!  And I love the one of the boat from OKW to DTD.  We have never done that, but plan to do it sometime.  It looks like a nice ride.

DJ


----------



## LoveMickey

westjones 

I was thinking that at first too.  But then I thought this way is nice too, because you get to see all the different resorts without having to go into separate threads.  And I'd say oooo  "I'd like to try BCV or BWV"


----------



## DisFlan

Ryan, your girls are adorable!


DisFlan


----------



## Doug7856

Here are a few of my sunset favorites from SSR:


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Just subscribing to this bump-a-licious thread!


----------



## momoflizandains

Great thread!  I can't wait for my first trip home.


----------



## diznyfanatic

Here are a few from our trip this month:

View from our balcony at VWL






Vero Beach.   











We fell in love with both of these resorts and we made our decision to purchase after experiencing first hand the DVC magic on this trip!


----------



## jonestavern

TCPluto said:
			
		

> Pier into Broad Creek at HHI, dusk March 28 2006:



Stunning photo!
we were @  HHI also in March--fell in love with it--and Shadow!
Your gorgeous pic sure brings back some beautiful memories--thanks so much!

_Jean_


----------



## wdw4life

Here are a few of my first visit home in December. I can't wait to go back!


----------



## rogerram

wdw4life,

great photos of SSR. This thread is going great. It shows a great variety of DVC photos. Hopefully it will keep going strong. It makes my day to see new pictures added almost daily.


----------



## rogerram

photo of The Beach Club. Keep your DVC pictures coming in. This thread is so great.


----------



## J and R's mom

rogerram said:
			
		

> photo of The Beach Club. Keep your DVC pictures coming in. This thread is so great.


Awesome picture.  It makes me feel like I'm about to walk up the walk-way and into the lobby...


----------



## rogerram

Yacht and Beach Club from The Boardwalk. Keep posting your DVC photos please


----------



## CRSNDSNY

slk537 said:
			
		

> DS on the floor at BCV - recognize the carpeting???
> 
> We had to wake him up from his nap to go meet friends at WCC and he just couldn't make it into the other room before falling asleep again...!!


 
Oh my goodness...this is PRICELESS!


----------



## gtrist4life

Found this link to the DIS photo contest listings,

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1042357

More than just DVC pics, but this one of the Beach club under the March 20-26 WDW Resorts section is awesome. Special thanks to Andromedaslove and Dave Murphy


----------



## rogerram

here is a photo I took 2 years ago


----------



## LeCras

Another SSR pic: view of the Springs section from the Paddocks.






Charlotte


----------



## bpmorley

That's a nice picture.  If I can ever figure out how to put a picture on here I will.  I have some really nice ones of SSR,OKW & BCV.


----------



## rogerram

bpmorley, this was posted here earlier to tell you how to post. This how I do it.





			
				MiaSRN62 said:
			
		

> Hi,
> You need to upload your photo to a photo storage website such as :
> http://www.imagestation.com/index.html
> 
> http://photobucket.com/
> 
> http://www.imageshack.us/
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/photopost/login.php?login=yes
> 
> Once you've uploaded your pics to a site, then right click on it to get the "properties" or address. Copy this and paste it into the "image" icon above :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOu can find more info about uploading and posting pics here (from the Tech boards):
> http://disboards.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=4886029#post4886029


Hopefully it will work. I would love to see your DVC photos. Goodluck,
Roger


----------



## bpmorley

Thanks Roger.  I've tried all of those site, but I still can't seem to get it right.


----------



## J and R's mom

LeCras...does that bridge lead to DTD from SSR?


----------



## TCPluto

Sunrise, HHI Beach House, 3/29/06:


----------



## LeCras

J and R's mom said:
			
		

> LeCras...does that bridge lead to DTD from SSR?



No, that's the bridge that takes you from the Paddocks section to the Springs and Carriage House. It looks a lot further than it is - I'd say it took us about three to four minutes to walk to the feature pool from where the picture was taken.  

Charlotte


----------



## rogerram

Here is the Beach Club. Please keep posting your DVC photos to keep this thread going.


----------



## pickles

MiaSRN62 said:
			
		

> OKW.........




Just curious if any buildings/rooms look at this? I wouldn't mind that view


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Just curious if any buildings/rooms look at this? I wouldn't mind that view


Good question pickles.........I'm not sure.  
This photo was taken while I was standing on the bridge on Penninsular Drive. Most balconies face inward (towards a waterway or the golf course).   Being that the lighthouse can be seen from the road, I'm not sure if any balconies face it ?  Possibly buildings 23 or 26 might---and this would only be the units on the ends.  I've never stayed in the above mentioned buildings and never had this view.   I have stayed in nearby #62 but could not see the lighthouse from our balcony---I had a lake view.    Maybe someone who has stayed in these buildings could confirm or deny this ?   Sorry this isn't a very good answer pickles.


----------



## jade1

I posted these on another thread but what the heck.


----------



## bpmorley

Nice pics Jade.  that last one of the Villas pool, looks similar to one I took.  Maybe we stayed in the same room.


----------



## rogerram

Jade,
those 2 photos are great. Hopefully others will keep posting theirs.


----------



## OurDogCisco

Here's a picture at the BCV bus stop early in the morning...


----------



## OurDogCisco

The walkway in the Solarium at the BCV:


----------



## OurDogCisco

Here's another one of the BCV picnic area with BBQs...


----------



## KLEONARD

SSR




DN talking to Mom in Indiana from castle




flowers, monorail, test track




DTD view from SSR 1BD




DD with barbershop quartet


----------



## burnsoc

Keeping it goin'


----------



## bpmorley

One of these days I'll figure out how to put pics on here, then you'll wish I never learned how


----------



## MiaSRN62

Papa's Den (lobby area at OKW)


----------



## Patricia721

The Boardwalk - taken from the Beach Club beach on May 10, 2006 -- (sorry - I don't know how to re-size!)


----------



## Doug7856

Here is a picture from our recent trip:






A view from our room #3063:






A view from the boardwalk:


----------



## kellyf2626

Those boardwalk pics are great! They are getting me excited...we leave in 18 days!!!


----------



## rogerram

Doug7856,
those are great photos. If you have more, we all would love to see them. Everyone else, please keep posting your DVC photos. They really keep my spirits up while waiting to go back home.


----------



## Doug7856

rogerram said:
			
		

> Doug7856,
> those are great photos. If you have more, we all would love to see them. Everyone else, please keep posting your DVC photos. They really keep my spirits up while waiting to go back home.



Thanks for the compliment.  We'll I already posted the best one LOL!  But here are a few more:


----------



## rogerram

doug,

you have some really good photos. Hopefully everyone else will share there photos also.


----------



## ryanmilla

Can't remember if I have posted this one before. It is of the DVC lobby at VWL last Dec.


----------



## rogerram

very nice Ryan. nothing like the holidays back at your 2nd home. Everyone please keep posting your DVC photos.


----------



## GOVAC24

After getting drenched in a downpour  we decided to have a nice dinner in our room & watch the fireworks from EPCOT. As you can see the view from BWV is great for just that.


----------



## slk537

Villas at Wilderness Lodge


----------



## slk537

Street Entertainment - DS loved this guy!!





YUM!!!





Boardwalk...


----------



## slk537

A Hidden Mickey seen from our balcony...





Quiet pool from our balcony - the photo style shamelessly copied from another posting on this thread...  





The quiet pool as seen from our room:





A lamp outside the buildings - I thought it was cool:


----------



## bpmorley

Ok everyone.  great pictures.  I'll be getting down there around noon tomorrow and I hope to add to all of you pictures.


----------



## DisneyPhD

Ok, here is my contrabution. 

VB taken a few weeks ago, view from room 2317 






and the view of the beach from the same room.


----------



## slk537




----------



## slk537




----------



## slk537




----------



## cdmickey

Below is a picture of our receiver hitch cover that we put together.  After looking for something similar, and not finding what we were looking for, we decided to make our own.  We first got a generic Mickey ear hitch cover, painted it, then at our last visit, purchased a refrigerator magnet and made the attachment.  We used an RTV sealant/adhesive to assure good adhesion.


----------



## jonestavern

GOVAC24 said:
			
		

> After getting drenched in a downpour  we decided to have a nice dinner in our room & watch the fireworks from EPCOT. As you can see the view from BWV is great for just that.



oooh..do you recall the room number?

You certainly chose an *Excellent* way to conclude a rainy day   at the parks!  
_
Jean_


----------



## GOVAC24

cdmickey - LOVE THE COVER!  What an idea.


jonestavern - That was a fantastic way to end the day. It actually was the last night we were there. The room number was 5005 at BWV. The view was great anytime.


----------



## carone0318

The first one is from a couple of years ago from BWV elevator wait area






BW sign 






Our view last yr from BWV


----------



## rogerram

great photos as always. Keep them coming in. I will see these places soon enough and I can't wait!


----------



## Buckalew11

cdmickey said:
			
		

> Below is a picture of our receiver hitch cover that we put together.  After looking for something similar, and not finding what we were looking for, we decided to make our own.  We first got a generic Mickey ear hitch cover, painted it, then at our last visit, purchased a refrigerator magnet and made the attachment.  We used an RTV sealant/adhesive to assure good adhesion.




Oh my!   You just won't believe this but my MIL came in today with this Mickey trailor hitch bought at a yard sale for .50 and I was trying to figure out what it was. I decided that this was inded what this was and then came on here and saw this photo and your creative idea! Can I copy it if DH is game?    We're brand new to DVC...just waiting for all to be completed.


----------



## carone0318

These are some pictures that I took of WL last year when we stayed there for a couple of days.  Enjoy!











I have these hanging up at my desk and I just love looking at them and day-dreaming!


----------



## Mike Jones

Our 5th floor room at BWV 2 weeks ago:






overlooking the pool and Tower of Terror in the distance!






(Epcot view rooms were no use to us, as we were *at* Illuminations nearly every night! )

Mike


----------



## cdmickey

Buckalew11 said:
			
		

> Oh my!   You just won't believe this but my MIL came in today with this Mickey trailor hitch bought at a yard sale for .50 and I was trying to figure out what it was. I decided that this was inded what this was and then came on here and saw this photo and your creative idea! Can I copy it if DH is game?    We're brand new to DVC...just waiting for all to be completed.


I say go for it.  I think the magnet cost us $4, had the adhesive in the garage and it took no time to make the magic happen.  We just wanted to show we were proud of our membership (and maybe one day we'll get a toot, on the horn, if other members see our hitch on the way "Home")


----------



## LoveMickey

In early May we made our first trip home.  Here is the view from the Hospitality House bus stop at OKW.


----------



## rogerram

Mike Jones,

great photo of the pool at BWV. I can't wait to get back there.


----------



## cdmickey

This, at the Beach Club (BCV), this May '06.  Even the bus stops are beautiful.


----------



## cdmickey

Spring time in Florida.  This shot from the entrance of the BCV looking towards the Beach Club proper.


----------



## allshookup

That shot of the BC bus stop made me take & release a deep breath.  That same peaceful feeling of relaxation that comes over me when I'm in the World.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## brivers222

SSR 2BDR Room 2810
http://community.webshots.com/album/550694044uMukAz


----------



## burnsoc

One more SSR pic of the Paddocks


----------



## mello

Subscribing. Can't wait til I can add to it in a month


----------



## cdmickey

Just another reason why we love this place so much.  The serenity it provides:   (this on the walkway between the BC and Epcot looking over the bridge heading towards the Boardwalk)


----------



## rogerram

cdmickey, I have walked that bridge many times. It is a nice stroll from EPCOT. One more month to go and I will be back there. Please keep posting your DVC photos everyone. These are all great.


----------



## cdmickey

Headed to Downtown Disney via the Sassagoula River Boat past OKW Villas.


----------



## rogerram

SSR. Please keep your photos coming in. they are great


----------



## LoveMickey

From our recent stay at OKW


----------



## bpmorley

I'm going to try this again tomorrow.  I recently took 794 pictures on our trip to WDW.


----------



## rogerram

bpmorley, i hope you can post a bunch of those. Hopefully everyone will keep this thread going. I am going away for a month to burlington, NJ for work and I am not sure if I can get here to keep my updates to keep this thread going. Everyone please add your DVC photos to help out. I really love the photos.

Roger


----------



## Patricia721

Taken from the Beach Club beach looking towards the Yacht Club --


----------



## LSchrow

DisFlan said:
			
		

> MiaSRN62 - there are only three (I think) of these "corner"  villas. (darn!)  And they're all 1-bd.  The bottom level is the exit door.  Yes, they do feel much bigger. I don't know if it's the actual size difference, or if it's those three big french doors.  They let in a lot of light.  But I'd bet the room is quite a bit larger than normal.  We also commented that it felt more like OKW than BWV.DisFlan


we stayed in the 2nd floor villa there ~ WOW!
awesome views!
bathroom (shower especially) is much, MUCH smaller ~ but the extra footage is in the L/R.
AND we loved having our own entrance/exit (seemed no one else used the doors there) ~ those villas should be their own "view category" imho


----------



## cdmickey

This view from the Disney Wonder on the 2005 DVC members cruise, at Key West.  For those who are going on the 2006 cruise, and haven't gone before,  get ready for a great time, and oh yeah, I wish I was going again to, but not this time.


----------



## J and R's mom

What an absolutely STUNNING photo, cdmickey!


----------



## rogerram

cdmickey, that is a great photo. Please keep podsting your DVC photos everyone. I am in NJ for work and this thread keeps me looking forward to going back home soon.


----------



## cdmickey

Lighthouse overlooking the Boardwalk, one of the Beach Club's icons.
Just couldn't pass up this photo; beautiful crisp fall morning, not a cloud in the sky.


----------



## cdmickey

Not even time for Christmas in July, however, maybe just to get everyone into the mood, and for those who are considering or have made plans for a Disney trip in and around Christmas.  Sometime in your future, you need to plan a Holiday Disney trip as next to a real winter Christmas experience, the decorations at Disney are second to none.  (And they even have sn'oap)


----------



## ramkam




----------



## kellyf2626

Here are a couple of the Boardwalk from our recent trip...


----------



## bpmorley

Great pictures kellyf.  We've stayed at the other 4 DVC resorts in WDW, so BWV will be next.


----------



## PVA

Here is from the big enclosed balcony (Boardwalk view at BWV) on the second floor right over Thimbles and Threads! Last August.


----------



## jiggerj

kellyf2626 said:
			
		

> Here are a couple of the Boardwalk from our recent trip...



Great pics but made me homesick!!! 	   These look just like the view I had in May-  Was this rooms 5015/5017 by any chance?


----------



## patsal

mlill said:
			
		

> Hi! Here are a few pics of an OKW 1-Bedroom...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just love getting a hot cup of coffee and sitting out on the balcony at OKW early in the morning...
> 
> -Michelle


Ok so now I am more homesick then ever!  I think this is the longest I have gone with out at least a long weekend at OKW--It will have been 380 days since I have been at OKW (that December trip was at ASMu with the extended family so now I feel really homesick).


----------



## JJ721

PVA said:
			
		

> Here is from the big enclosed balcony (Boardwalk view at BWV) on the second floor right over Thimbles and Threads! Last August.
> 
> Hey PVA - was this room 2039 by any chance? We just got back 6/12 from our stay there.


----------



## kellyf2626

jiggerj said:
			
		

> Great pics but made me homesick!!! 	   These look just like the view I had in May-  Was this rooms 5015/5017 by any chance?



Very close....it was actually 5011 and 5013 - right next door!!


----------



## jiggerj

kellyf2626 said:
			
		

> Very close....it was actually 5011 and 5013 - right next door!!



So close but now soooo far away!  Thank you for letting me know!


----------



## bpmorley

I only came back on May 30th.  But I'm WDW sick.


----------



## Chim Chiminy

I think this was called the Surfmen's Station or something similar........at HHI.  We loved our brief time there last summer.





My DD with Shadow.  She searched all over the resort for her, knocking on her door everytime we passed the rentals window.  Finally found her the day before we had to leave.


----------



## Chim Chiminy

The bar chairs overlooking the marsh at HHI.  





A little nighttime ambiance at the Boardwalk.  Really, DD was just smitten with herself, looking in the funhouse mirror.  She is holding her stuffy dog "Wendy", that she won playing one of the boardwalk games.


----------



## rogerram

great photos everyone. I can't wait to see these places in a few weeks. Please keep the photos coming.


----------



## colleen costello




----------



## colleen costello




----------



## colleen costello




----------



## colleen costello




----------



## Greg K.

The balloons are my favorite.  It's amazing what you can see when you're wandering the boardwalk in search of coffee at 7 am!


----------



## lillasmom

I want to go home!


----------



## tjl1388

OKW 2 weks ago...


----------



## carone0318

My kids on the big comfy couch in the entrance of BWV.


----------



## Pluto4Pres

tjl1388 said:
			
		

> OKW 2 weks ago...




My new wallpaper!  Thanks!!


----------



## colleen costello

Does anyone know why my beautiful pics have turned into boxes with little x's in them? My hubby guesses the link might change daily on the Kodak site I got them from... Is this true? I will have to delete them now!


----------



## rogerram

just 2 more weeks and I will get to see these places again. I can't wait. Thanks to everyone for posting and keep them coming in.


----------



## bpmorley

rogerram said:
			
		

> just 2 more weeks and I will get to see these places again. I can't wait. Thanks to everyone for posting and keep them coming in.


Roger, have a blast.


----------



## cdmickey

One end of the world. (Note: mile marker number)
This from the 2005 Members cruise at our stop in Key West.
(I just thought it was a cool picture)


----------



## Squidrific

Here's a picture of the main lodge at WL from our VWL stay last year.  The rocks to the right are bright white because everything was being refurbished and the painters were starting to "weather" them.


----------



## CRSNDSNY

Chuck and Debbie - That's a cool Key West photo!


----------



## rogerram

thanks bpmorley, I get to go back to my regular home to Ma. from my 30 day on site job here in Jersey, then 1 week later back to BCV.


----------



## heaven2dc

kellyf2626 said:
			
		

> Very close....it was actually 5011 and 5013 - right next door!!



We requested a boardwalk view for a 2 bedroom villa this fall - are these rooms by chance a 2bedroom?   Can't wait to go home!!!


----------



## Ronald Duck

Last weekend we stayed in a beautiful Studio in the Congress Park building right across from the Cirque de Soleil building (closest to the Main Area).  It is a beautiful resort, and anyone who has bought in there should be really proud!

I'm too busy for a trip report, but I'd be happy to answer questions, and I'll post a pic or 2 each day.

Here's our room-





And here's a peek into the Turf Club dining room (just one week before the official opening)-


----------



## Jan3571

OK...I just found this thread and have pics I would love to post, but I just got a new I-mac and don't know how to post pics from iPhoto. Can anyone help?


----------



## LIFERBABE

This little guy was right off our patio at SSR one morning


From the 2005 DVC Member Cruise.  Dh and Ds's raced potato cars and won 2nd place!


----------



## Ronald Duck

Jan3571 said:
			
		

> OK...I just found this thread and have pics I would love to post, but I just got a new I-mac and don't know how to post pics from iPhoto. Can anyone help?



I-mac or PC, I think it's just a matter of posting your pics on the Web (for example, DIS has one).  Here's a link to the instructions:

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=4886029#post4886029


----------



## Greg K.

Jan3571 said:
			
		

> OK...I just found this thread and have pics I would love to post, but I just got a new I-mac and don't know how to post pics from iPhoto. Can anyone help?



I have a Mac, too, and use iPhoto (isn't it great?!  )  

What I do is drag the picture to a folder (or, just to the desktop area) and give it a name and jpg.  Then I download it to photobucket.  Check them out: www.photobucket.com.  Once it's saved there, it's very easy to just copy the url and insert it into a message on these boards.  A couple clicks, and you're done.


----------



## KristinU

Here is a favorite of mine - DS with a ballon from check-in:





And the bunny pic at SSR made me think of this one of a visitor we had on our patio at BWV one morning:





He surprised us by hopping onto the window when we went outside to get a closer look!  DS is listening to the frog (although he never made any noise, unlike our loud frogs here at home in CT).  Oh, and please excuse the jammies and bed head!




FWIW, this was a standard view 1BR on the first floor in case anyone is curious.


----------



## CRSNDSNY

Kristen - I love your pics! That frog with your little cutie patootie is too much!


----------



## LoveMickey

Here is the walkway to our building, #14 at OKW. 

Very nice studio room and very convenient to the HH


----------



## senecabeach

Early morning @ the BC pool...  

Sorry....i really don't know how to make these smaller


----------



## kellyf2626

heaven2dc said:
			
		

> We requested a boardwalk view for a 2 bedroom villa this fall - are these rooms by chance a 2bedroom?   Can't wait to go home!!!



Yes, this was a 2-bedroom - the view was excellent!!


----------



## senecabeach

Here's SAB in early morning...  

SORRY....
I DID reduce the size in photobucket and it shows smaller there.. but NOT here.  Any ideas??   I really don't want it too little...Hummmmmm..


----------



## westjones

senecabeach said:
			
		

> Here's SAB in early morning...



Beautiful pictures!  I love BCVs and the pool there is really nice.  Your pictures brought back some great memories!
DJ


----------



## heaven2dc

kellyf2626 said:
			
		

> Yes, this was a 2-bedroom - the view was excellent!!



Thanks for sharing - now I'm really excited to go!!


----------



## rogerram

thank you for the great SAB photos. I will be there on Saturday and that will be one of the first things I will want to do. Please keep these great photos coming in.
Roger


----------



## bpmorley

We don't have any standing reservations at the moment, but when I look at these pics I want to make some


----------



## senecabeach

rogerram & westjones...  Thanks a Bunch for the compliments  

I've been toying around with where I wanted to stay next May for my solo trip.  *Oh.... so much to do...so little time !!*  

When I re-visited these pics and also considered the convenience of the EPCOT area for the F&G Festival.... I folded and made ressies yesterday!!


----------



## J and R's mom

BWV pictures from out May trip:


----------



## bpmorley

BWV is the next resort for us.  Great pics.


----------



## lillasmom

Boy, I really love this thread.  Keep them coming!


----------



## mikayla73

Great pics everyone! I can't wait until we get there next year and I can post my own!!


----------



## J and R's mom

Here are some shots of our 1 bedroom villa at BWV...


----------



## rogerram

I'm back from another great trip to BCV and I will be posting some new DVC photos within the next few days.


----------



## Lenc324




----------



## rogerram

here is a photo I took of the Boardwalk from the dock at the Yacht and Beach club


----------



## burnsoc

Great photo, rogerram! Keep 'em coming.


----------



## bobbiwoz

I have only looked at 2 pages, but I love the towel bunny in the bathroom!

Bobbi


----------



## senecabeach

My 1st stay at the VWL ..  

Sorry there are sooo many...couldn't help myself...


----------



## cdmickey

Still life:  BCV Studio, this May.  Just playing around with the camera some.  We tend to eat mostly in our room and save one night for a "sit down fancy".


----------



## gtrist4life

Bananas and hot sauce WOW!
I hope you have the tums handy


----------



## rogerram

view of SAB slide from the YC\BC dock


----------



## rogerram

the Cinderella wedding coach was at the Yacht and Beach club while we were there . Not really DVC but at the resort property.


----------



## seabright1

The hideous hallway of Saratoga Springs that I have to walk thru everytime I go or leave the room.


----------



## Sammie

seabright1 said:
			
		

> The hideous hallway of Saratoga Springs that I have to walk thru everytime I go or leave the room.



And you wonder why no one is taking your critism seriously. If the only photo you have of your DVC memories is this, I would suggest you sell and move on.


----------



## seabright1

Sammie said:
			
		

> And you wonder why no one is taking your critism seriously. If the only photo you have of your DVC memories is this, I would suggest you sell and move on.



Are you a stalker or what?! LOL
A picture is worth a thousand words. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*A hideous hallway at SSR*


----------



## Chuck S

seabright1 said:
			
		

> A picture is worth a thousand words.
> *A hideous hallway at SSR*


 
Yep, a hallway that looks like many other hallways in many other resorts around the US.  Resort bashing is off-topic to this thread, further bashing posts will be deleted.


----------



## tink2020

Chuck S said:
			
		

> Yep, a hallway that looks like many other hallways in many other resorts around the US.  Resort bashing is off-topic to this thread, further bashing posts will be deleted.



Thank you!   

This is the one thread that keeps me excited about our impending DVC purchase.  Goodness knows some others don't!


----------



## MissD

Chuck S said:
			
		

> Yep, a hallway that looks like many other hallways in many other resorts around the US.  Resort bashing is off-topic to this thread, further bashing posts will be deleted.



Hallelujah!


----------



## CoolDisneyCat

from our Dec.  04 trip .. the walkway into VWL ..






from Jan 06 trip .. walking towards the BC from the Villas.


----------



## Chuck S

Georgeous color in that second photo, CoolDisneyCat!


----------



## perdidobay

A few photos from an early Jan trip... some are of WL, the rest are from the Villas...


----------



## pickles

rogerram said:
			
		

> the Cinderella wedding coach was at the Yacht and Beach club while we were there . Not really DVC but at the resort property.




Can one "rent" that or is it only availavle if you are getting married? Do they let anniversary folks ride it?


----------



## rogerram

Chuck S said:
			
		

> Yep, a hallway that looks like many other hallways in many other resorts around the US. Resort bashing is off-topic to this thread, further bashing posts will be deleted.


thanks Chuck. I started this thread to share positive pictures of DVC related things and it has been great up to now. Hopefully it will continue the way it was meant to be. To give people something to remind them where they are going to be and look forward to getting there.


----------



## rogerram

pickles said:
			
		

> Can one "rent" that or is it only availavle if you are getting married? Do they let anniversary folks ride it?


I guess you can always ask. I'm sure it is expensive, but a once in a lifetime thing, for sure. I think it could be awesome to use for a vow renewal, too, with a few close family members and friends.


----------



## CoolDisneyCat

view from our room .. 4201 .. BWV .. June 06


----------



## Sammie

pickles said:
			
		

> Can one "rent" that or is it only availavle if you are getting married? Do they let anniversary folks ride it?



Not sure it is limited to weddings, however it is not a ride as such,  it is transportation from a location to another location. Prices begin at $2500 and go up.


----------



## prez65




----------



## prez65




----------



## rogerram

At the entrance of BCV


----------



## sajetto

pickles said:
			
		

> Can one "rent" that or is it only availavle if you are getting married? Do they let anniversary folks ride it?




The coach is only for weddings and is at a cost of $2,500 to and from the wedding location.


----------



## y2khardtop

Here is our son Eli, first when he was 8 months old in front of the Boardwalk.  2nd and 3rd photos from our last trip in November, when he was just over 13months old.  This was his third trip if you include our visit when he was still in Mommy's tummy!





In front of the Boardwalk




On the boardwalk, awaiting the Friendship




with cousin Lilly, in the Beach Club lobby, awaiting Character Breakfast


----------



## Sammie

rogerram said:
			
		

> the Cinderella wedding coach was at the Yacht and Beach club while we were there . Not really DVC but at the resort property.



That was so special, I put them on my desktop. Great photo!


----------



## Simba's Mom

I'm gonna try!  I spent all morning learning how to upload (is that the right term?) and post pictures.  I think it's still too big, sorry.  It's the view from our 1 BR at HHI last year (or at least it should be if this works).


----------



## Simba's Mom

I think I've figured out sizing.  This is the view from my balcony of studio #305 at BCV.


----------



## disneymama73

OKW


----------



## rogerram

thanks Sammie. Here is one from the WL lobby area.


----------



## bpmorley

Me and my wife made 4 trips to WDW in an 11 month period.  We talked about trying some of those other places in the DVC book.  But everytime I look at this thread I want to go back.


----------



## pickles

disneymama73 said:
			
		

> OKW




You had one other one like this that was a little further back..was that from your room at OWK? I was hoping for a view like what other one that is like this and was trying to guess the building that would do it...maybe 23?


----------



## rogerram

here is one of the fireplace in the Wilderness Lodge lobby


----------



## mcreste

I love this thread!  Just one question :  prez65, I've never noticed Tink on top of the castle -- is that new?


----------



## mcreste

cdmickey said:
			
		

> Still life:  BCV Studio, this May.  Just playing around with the camera some.  We tend to eat mostly in our room and save one night for a "sit down fancy".


Have you tried the dining plan:  $40 a day for adults, $12 for kids - including lunch, dinner (tax & tip), and a snack.  It's really too good to be true!


----------



## cdmickey

mcreste said:
			
		

> Have you tried the dining plan:  $40 a day for adults, $12 for kids - including lunch, dinner (tax & tip), and a snack.  It's really too good to be true!


Two adults for us equals $80 a day; we don't spend $80 a week when we do our own.  (and from what I understand, if you are not a big eater, you'll waste a lot of food as I hear the portions are quite generous)


----------



## Crissup

Not a resort, but how about the DVC flag flying on the Wonder...


----------



## prez65

mcreste said:
			
		

> I love this thread!  Just one question :  prez65, I've never noticed Tink on top of the castle -- is that new?



That was there when we where at DisneyWorld in March of this year....I do not know if it is still there...we did not go to the parks when we went back in June...

I know they had the whole castle draped in gold for the DisneyLand celebration. I acually  did not notice the Tinker Bell until my daughter asked me what was all the way up top so I used my zoom...I thought it was pretty cool.

Here is a close up....for some reason I can not resize it:


----------



## rogerram

here is another from my recent trip


----------



## lillasmom

Crissup said:
			
		

> Not a resort, but how about the DVC flag flying on the Wonder...




Wow!  How cool is that?


----------



## GOVAC24

Love that shot!!!  I wish I was there looking at it now!


----------



## Lisa0503

What wonderful pictures you all have. I have spent all morning looking at all the pictures from the begining and can't wait to have some to add.  It is making me so excited for my first trip 'home' next month.  I am so excited about our BW View.  If anyone has more pictures of the inside of the rooms at BWV, I would love to see them!!!


----------



## Viki




----------



## J and R's mom

Lisa0503 said:
			
		

> What wonderful pictures you all have. I have spent all morning looking at all the pictures from the begining and can't wait to have some to add. It is making me so excited for my first trip 'home' next month. I am so excited about our BW View. If anyone has more pictures of the inside of the rooms at BWV, I would love to see them!!!


Go back to page 26, post #383 and #387...I posted a few there...or click on the link in my signature for my TR.  I have the pictures in there as well.

Have fun on your trip!


----------



## Lisa0503

J and R's mom said:
			
		

> Go back to page 26, post #383 and #387...I posted a few there...or click on the link in my signature for my TR.  I have the pictures in there as well.
> 
> Have fun on your trip!


J&R's Mom - I did see your pics (I love the towel bunny & so did my DD)   I admit, I am an addict... I WANT MORE PICS


----------



## Crissup

Lisa0503 said:
			
		

> If anyone has more pictures of the inside of the rooms at BWV, I would love to see them!!!



  I have many posted among my trip photos.  Unfortunately, the photos are simply sorted in the order I took them, without descriptive captions, so you have to be willing to snoop through the 10-12 thousand vacation photos I've got posted.


----------



## J and R's mom

Lisa0503, click here for some more photos.  You may have seen these already, too, but it's still a good site.


----------



## Dizholic




----------



## Lisa0503

I just love all these pictures.  I can't wait to see the Boardwalk for myself!!!  

J & R's Mom - Thanks for that link.  I have been to that site before to check out Restaruant menus but had never seen the resort pics.  (The Grand Villa looks so AWESOME...no wonder it costs so many points...)

Crissup - I bookmarked your site and will puruse thru your disney photos when I have time to savor them!!!


----------



## rogerram

another Boardwalk photo from our recent trip home. Please add your DVC photos.


----------



## burnsoc

I'll definitely be taking pictures for this thread on my upcoming trip.


----------



## burnsoc

What the heck, Here's a couple more.


----------



## slmjam

Playing around with pictures at the Beach Club ....


----------



## senecabeach

"Wonderful" pictures everyone ... Keep them comin'


----------



## disneymama73

WL


----------



## DisDaydreamer

VERO BEACH


----------



## Dizholic




----------



## LoveMickey

Here are a couple from OKW


----------



## Dizholic




----------



## rogerram

I've been away for a few days, but nice to see more DVC photos. Please keep them coming in.


----------



## Dizholic




----------



## ryanmilla

Just recently came back from a quick stay at HHI. What a great resort. I'll try and post a trip report later, but the long and short was it rained, but we had a great time and there is loads of things to do if you have the time.


----------



## ryanmilla

More from HHI


----------



## almousefan

I am loving these pictures. I have some of my own. Can someone PM me on how to upload pictures to the board? Hate to ask such a stupid question.


----------



## ryanmilla

Even more from HHI...


----------



## Crissup

ryanmilla said:
			
		

>



  I like this one a lot.  Something about the angle it was taken at, the sharpness of the background and just the whole package appeals to me.  Nice shot!


----------



## jade1

ryanmilla said:
			
		

> More from HHI



Amazing, never new SSR and VWl were 36 miles apart.


----------



## ryanmilla

jade1 said:
			
		

> Amazing, never new SSR and VWl were 36 miles apart.



I thought the same thing when I saw that as well. Also, it means that Vero is only 50 miles away from SSR. That should make for a quick drive.



			
				Crissup said:
			
		

> I like this one a lot. Something about the angle it was taken at, the sharpness of the background and just the whole package appeals to me. Nice shot!


Thanks! We recently got a Canon Rebel XT and have been having A LOT of fun with it. I think we took close to 250 pics of this 2 day trip to HHI. 

Here's another from this trip.


----------



## senecabeach

Mine for the day.....


----------



## rogerram

here is a photo of the entrance of whispering canyon cafe at WL


----------



## mikayla73

I love the pics .. I could look at them all day long!


----------



## jade1

Those cameras tend to move just at the wrong time-was not waiting for this but all of sudden there it was, little blury darn.


----------



## jade1

rogerram said:
			
		

> here is a photo of the entrance of whispering canyon cafe at WL



Looks like a little cell phone envy maybe? He seems to be pretending he has one to.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

I know this has been asked a zillion times, so I truly apologize...but can someone direct me to the thread where the instructions on how to post a picture are?  Search is not working for me tonight.

Thanks.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Here ya go 3DisneyKids :  http://disboards.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=4886029#post4886029


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Thanks, Maria!  You rule!


----------



## ryanmilla

Here is another from our recent HHI trip.


----------



## tink2020

ryanmilla said:
			
		

> Here is another from our recent HHI trip.



Ooh, fun!  More HHI pictures please!


----------



## Crissup

ryanmilla said:
			
		

>



  Nice!  This is the first time I've seen a photo of the HHI pool.  This makes me want to visit there (and I'm really not a pool person)!


----------



## jade1

You can almost see the full moon, just out of view.


----------



## ryanmilla

Crissup said:
			
		

> Nice! This is the first time I've seen a photo of the HHI pool. This makes me want to visit there (and I'm really not a pool person)!



It really was a nice pool. Actually, our room was directly behind the slide. So our balcony had a great view of kids standing in line going down the slide as well as the back of that big water tower. If you request to be "close to the pool", make sure to add you want a river view as well.   



			
				tink2020 said:
			
		

> Ooh, fun!  More HHI pictures please!



Ok, you asked for it. Here is a pic of the pool at the beach (you can see the ocean in the background). And us just as we arrived there on our bikes. (I'm the one leaning over my bike with my kids in the bike trailer. DW took the pic).


----------



## tink2020

Thank you!     I have never really looked into staying at HHI (yet), but we love the island, and now I can't wait!  You've got me looking into it sooner than I thought!


----------



## korzmom

Just Bumping To Get Caught Up...keep The Pics Coming, Theyare All Great!


----------



## Tarabra

Just got back from our first visit to Saratoga Springs.  Spent two days there before the Disney Cruise, and loved it.  Here is a pic of DD21mos.  She had a ball!


----------



## ryanmilla

Tarabra said:
			
		

> Just got back from our first visit to Saratoga Springs.  Spent two days there before the Disney Cruise, and loved it.  Here is a pic of DD21mos.  She had a ball!



Ok, that is just down-right adorable.


----------



## ryanmilla

Another HHI pic for today.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Tarabra, 
Your dd is just precious   

Ryan....your pics are really great......it's making me want to visit HH  big time.


----------



## ryanmilla

Maria, thanks for the kind words.

With that here is one more of HHI. After that I think it is just people pics of us on the beach or at a restaurant, so this will probably be my last pic post for awhile. I guess that means its time to start planning another trip.


----------



## burnsoc

Hi Everybody! I'm going to WDW tomorrow, and thought I would see if anybody had requests for specific photos. If you've been itching to see photos of your favorite places in WDW, just let me know.


----------



## rogerram

Ryan, great pictures as always. Everyone please keep them coming. They are great and remind me of going home.


----------



## ryanmilla

rogerram said:
			
		

> Ryan, great pictures as always. Everyone please keep them coming. They are great and remind me of going home.



Thanks Rogerram.

I think I have a few more of HHI, but not as good. And you may have to put up with a few people in the shots. Anyway, here goes....

Shadow's new friend at HHI





And a little self-promotion. My family and myself just on the other side of the harbor from the resort. We were eating at Scott's Seafood Shack or something like that. I can't remember the exact name. Anyway, they have FANTASTIC country fried chicken and STRONG Mai Tais (hence the big smile).


----------



## ryanmilla

A couple more for today.

Our room at HHI. We have the bottom balconey. And you can't see it, but the water tower for the pool is just to the left of the branches.





My DW, our two kids and our friends on the way home from dinner.


----------



## LIFERBABE

Ryan, thank you for the great HH photos!!!  You are making me want to call MS!

Tarabra, Your DD is precious!!!  I wish I could post that photo everytime someone says that babies and toddlers are too young to enjoy WDW.  You should send that to DVC!

I wish we would have joined DVC when our boys were infants.  That's my biggest DVC regret, not having photos of them that young at WDW.  

Love all the photos, cant wait to contribute more of our own!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Wow, we really do need to get to HHI!  I'm glad I looked at the pictures this morning.  Thanks.
Bobbi


----------



## bpmorley

We've been debating over going to HH for a long weekend.  The place looks great from the pics.  What else is there to do at HH?


----------



## ryanmilla

bpmorley said:
			
		

> We've been debating over going to HH for a long weekend.  The place looks great from the pics.  What else is there to do at HH?



Well, besides, dolphin cruises, biking, kayaking, crafts, hitting the beach, hitting the pool, listening to camp fire stories, shopping, golfing, shuffle board, laying in a hammock, nature tours, and visiting nearby Savannah, there is a TV in the room.

And here are a couple more....










These are at the beach house.

P.S. Sorry, if this seems like it is becoming a HHI DVC pic thread. These are all I have right now.


----------



## T.E. Yeary

WOW!  These pictures are really great!  I'm already looking forward to planning our next brochure.  It should be sometime early 2007.  Be getting your photos ready.  We have some really talented photographers on these boards.

Tom


----------



## rogerram

here is a shot of the beach club from our last stay


----------



## rogerram

here is one of the Boardwalk boat launch from across the water that I took from the other boat launch


----------



## rogerram

here is another of the Boardwalk from the Beach club boat launch


----------



## senecabeach




----------



## Buckalew11

Great photos everyone!!! I can't wait to experience every DVC resort available!!


----------



## rogerram

this is in the lobby at Wl. Please keep your DVC photos coming in . they are all great to see.


----------



## conciergekelly

Great pictures!  Love VWL


----------



## conciergekelly

Great picture!    love VWL


----------



## rogerram

here is another in the WL lobby. Please add your favorite DVC photos.


----------



## LoveMickey

Here are studio beds at OKW






[/IMG]


----------



## Beth

How about some sunrise pics?!?  These were taken this past Monday - Labor Day - from Beach Cottage #1250!  ....Wish I was still there....


----------



## Beth

Here's a few more.  

This first one was taken from our Inn Room (#2411) on Sunday, 9/03.  I "just missed" the sunrise...  (Up too late in the Green Cabin room the night before....)    






This one was looking back at the Inn from our balcony on Beach Cottage #1250.






This last one was taken from the front porch of the beach cottage...  We were heading out to go surfing.  (Well.... I just took pictures!)    (This would be building #12)


----------



## jiggerj

What WONDERFUL pics Beth!!  Thank you for sharing them!  Absolutely BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## TCPluto

TS Ernesto arrives...


----------



## TCPluto

Rainbow over Olivia's OKW:






OKW canal:


----------



## MiaSRN62

Beautiful pics Beth and TCPLuto !   That Ernesto pic is omnious though.........


----------



## GOVAC24

I wish I was up that early to get beautiful pictures like that! The Ernesto picture looks so errie... GREAT SHOTs EVERYONE!!


----------



## cdmickey

Taking Reservations at the French Pavillion:


----------



## cdmickey

Before you know it it will be that time again:

Beach Club '04.  (would have posted '05 but '04 is more colorful)


----------



## cdmickey

CR from the Polynesian Luau:


----------



## Mischa

I love the pictures - thank you everyone for sharing them!  

I absolutely love the sunrise ones.  Love the cloud formations!  I paint and am always looking for neat clouds but I never have my camera around.      Thanks for sharing!


----------



## rogerram

cdmickey. Very nice CR photo, even though it is not a DVC photo....hmmm...or is it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




CRV..hmmm...maybe
we could find out soon enough




Keep your photos coming in. they are great as always.


----------



## cdmickey

Home base from the Beach Club Villa:  Morning Boardwalk scene.


----------



## rogerram

very nice photo cdmickey. Please keep posting them. it is great to see these everyday.


----------



## lillasmom

Didn't want this to get lost.  More pictures please!


----------



## rogerram

The Boardwalk from the dock at BCV


----------



## dianeschlicht

Bumping up!


----------



## Dizholic

Captain Birdman(Mike)


----------



## jiggerj

Great pic Dizholic!!! Thank you for posting it of the Captain-  He is sooo sweet and I always look forward to chatting with him-  Only 10 more days!


----------



## Deemarch

We love talking to him, too.  He's such a nice man.


----------



## Simba's Mom

Just back from BCV with one to share-my view from #422-


----------



## SueBill

Saratoga Springs - can't wait to go back in October !


----------



## Dizholic

jiggerj said:
			
		

> Great pic Dizholic!!! Thank you for posting it of the Captain-  He is sooo sweet and I always look forward to chatting with him-  Only 10 more days!


 
Thanks! I had so much fun watching him with his bird friends, he is amazing. Here's another one.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Hi all--

Finally learned how to post pics.  I don't have too many DVC one to share, but we are going to F&W in 27 days (not that I am counting or anything!)    so I will have more to post then.

For now, here is SSR from DTD (with DS)--


----------



## 3DisneyKids

And here is another of SSR from DTD--


----------



## rogerram

very nice photos. bumping this up. please keep posting your DVC photos.


----------



## senecabeach

Couldn't bump without sharing a pic.


----------



## StephenKay

Hi there,

I took this picture last Oct from a friends room and liked it so much I set it as my screensaver.





And another of a great view of Room 2020 Studio at OKW






PS: None of these are my home resort, I will post more but don't want to hog the site.

Enjoy!


----------



## Crissup




----------



## Crissup

Anyone remember the old hallway carpet pattern from the Boardwalk.


----------



## Crissup

This photo is almost 1MB in size, and it's huge, so I'm only going to link to it instead of embedding it into the thread here (it would likely wreak havoc on the thread's page formatting).  It's a panaramic shot from the left wall to the right wall while sitting on my BWV balcony overlooking the courtyard green (I'm thinking it might have been room 3055, but my memory's weak these years).  It was assembled from several photos I took using a tripod, and then stitched together using some software that shipped with my Canon camera.  This was taken in December of 2001 (the trip where CarolAnnC and I first met face to face.  ).

Dec. 2001 BWV Panaramic Photo 

  In my IE browser, I find I have to expand it to full size.  Otherwise, IE will shrink it down to fit the page width and then it's only a half inch tall.  

  Enjoy!!


----------



## paults

a standard view at BWV






EVEN ON THESE DAYS IT'S GREAT TO BE AT DISNEY

NOT STAYING AT SSR BUT STOPPED TO VISIT IN THE RAIN


----------



## booger73

BWV reminder...


----------



## WebmasterDoc




----------



## WebmasterDoc

On a trip to OKW a number of years ago we heard a LOUD crash outside our 2nd floor villa. From our balcony, we found a most unique golf lie - in a lodged in a plam tree about 10 feet off the ground - but the golfer decided not to play the next shot.


----------



## sheryl0521

Help! A lobster in our studio! 





View from our VB Studio to the ocean and a beach cottage..





View of the Main Inn from our Studio...





We then found ants in our studio room (yuck) and requested a move to the Inn.

See next post for more pics...


----------



## tixx

one day they will find a use for the Dance Hall........ 





[/QUOTE]


----------



## sheryl0521

After we found ants in the VB Cottage Studio, we requested to be moved to the Inn.  I guess ants are not unusual in a beach cottage, but they freaked us out.  So they waived the $25 move fee (very nice lady behind the desk) and got us a wonderful ocean view Inn room...

The puppy awaiting us in our new room...






A pic of the room - very nice and big! (the flowers were an anniversary surprise from my DH)






Our view of the pool from the lani






The activity building taken from my pool chair...






A pool level shot...






And last but not least, what everyone comes to VB for, the beach...(this was our view from the room - sweet!)


----------



## DVCconvert

From the Upper deck of our beach cottage at VB.
I was amazed at how well Disney had the whales trained to perform for the guests!!








View towards DTD from SSR







View of illuminations over BWI






From from the hoped-for future site of DVC-CRV ?


----------



## mikki.young

This was taken from the old trumbo canal shuttle from OKW to DD.


----------



## AnnaS

You guys are making me homesick.  I love all the photos so I am subscribing.


----------



## ryanmilla

Great pics everyone!

Hey DVCConvert. Your view from SSR looks exactly like the view we had the first time we stayed there. Can't remember the room number though.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> From the Upper deck of our beach cottage at VB.


Wow DVCconvert !  That was so cool you saw a whale there !!!   Did you use a zoom lens or was that whale fairly close to the shoreline ?  We never saw so much as even a dolphin or sea turtle during our week stay there.   There were however, plenty of sand crabs !


----------



## bpmorley

To me, this is the single best thread on this site.  I just wish i could figure out how to put photos on here.  I've tried and tried and they just won't upload


----------



## rogerram

bpmorley, I put my photos here http://www.wdwinfo.com/photopost/ and then I posted the link to the photo. What I do is write my message followed by
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




/ make sure there are no spaces between the img brackets and the photo link. I hope it works. msg me if it doesn't and I'll see if we can figure it out. 
On another note, can anone tell me if I can make this post a sticky after the fact. I know people like it, but if no one posts for a couple of days it ends up way down the list.
thanks,
Roger


----------



## tixx

try this site its free and it works very well with easy to use instructions


http://imagevenue.com/


----------



## DVCconvert

MiaSRN62 said:
			
		

> Wow DVCconvert !  That was so cool you saw a whale there !!!   Did you use a zoom lens or was that whale fairly close to the shoreline ?  We never saw so much as even a dolphin or sea turtle during our week stay there.   There were however, plenty of sand crabs !



It was plainly visable with the naked eye -- however if memory serves correct, the photo posted was made using some zoom power (but not much).
I later learned that was a pilot whale slapping the water. I'm not sure science yet knows exactly the purpose for that behavior - but it was really cool to see!


----------



## Dina

This thread is the best!!!  I don't have any pictures yet-- we go "home" for the first time in January.  But, I have really loved looking at all of the pics on this thread-- I'm really happy we made the decision to buy.  I even want to go to HHI and VB now!!  Thank you for posting pics!!!


----------



## EpcotKilterFan

Here is the view from BWV room 1131 which is ALLLLLLLL the waaayyyyyy at the end of the hall      











And the patio on the first floor:






Debbie


----------



## Disney_Mama

EpcotKilterFan.......We were in the 2 bedroom right beside yours March 2006.  I was surprised that is considered a preferred view because you can still see the parking lot.  But we really did not care because we where in WDW and it was our first trip home with DVC.


----------



## LoveMickey

Here is an OKW photo


----------



## bobbiwoz

DVCConvert - What time of the year did you photo the whale???

Bobbi


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Since DVC - AKV was just announced....here is one of our view from the 5th floor (which will be coverted to DVC) last Sept.


----------



## sheryl0521

3DisneyKids said:
			
		

> Since DVC - AKV was just announced....here is one of our view from the 5th floor (which will be coverted to DVC) last Sept.



Where & when was this announcement made?  Can't find it on the DVC site.


----------



## LoveMickey

I was wondering when the first AKLV pic would show up.  You're right on top of things.

Here's another OKW, the only place we have stayed at - so far.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Where & when was this announcement made? Can't find it on the DVC site.


Hi Sheryl, 
From what I understand, it was announced on Orlando's channel 9 and you can read a small blip on the allearsnet site :

http://www.allearsnet.com/news/hnews.htm#101206


----------



## Olaf




----------



## rogerram

Olaf,

thanks for the Vero photos. I want to stay there soon and was hoping to see more of pictures of the resort. Please post others if you can and any other DVC resorts too, including the newly announced AKV(man I gotta save for an add on)


----------



## LoveMickey

Lobby of the Boardwalk.


----------



## MiaSRN62

VWL lobby.......


----------



## dvcbrad

On a trip to OKW a number of years ago we heard a LOUD crash outside our 2nd floor villa. From our balcony, we found a most unique golf lie - in a lodged in a plam tree about 10 feet off the ground - but the golfer decided not to play the next shot. 

Heeyyy ... I think that was my ball!  Just kidding, but we've played LBV a number of times and also stayed in those rooms with the golf course views, too and loved them!  Our little boys would go out in the evening and putt around and hit a few shots while we sat on the patio watching them while having cocktails.  Great fun for everyone!


----------



## ColinA

Our Boardwalk (home resort) vacation Dec'05


----------



## rogerram

ColinA, great photos. It makes me wish I was there now. Everyone please help keep this great DVC photo thread going and add your own DVC photos. Here is the BCV.


----------



## Kristina

I am both very interested in the DVC and love love picture threads so count me in, I'm subscribing!


----------



## LoveMickey

Here's another BW at Christmas pic.


----------



## rogerram

Here is the SAB slide at BCV. This thread is now a sticky and easy to find, so please come back and add your DVC photos often


----------



## mickeymom629

ColinA, your signature makes me envious!  I can't imagine having the ability to spend almost all of December in Disney!  How wonderful for you.


----------



## rogerram

here is the Wilderness Lodge approached by boat


----------



## MiaSRN62

> 2006 Dec 14th 26 nights BWV next trip





> ColinA, your signature makes me envious! I can't imagine having the ability to spend almost all of December in Disney! How wonderful for you.


You're not kidding !   That is awesome.  The longest I ever stayed in wdw was 14 nights.   Have a great time !

That said....here's another of my DVC pics :
My dd's relaxin' at the VWL last week :


----------



## pickles

MiaSRN62 said:
			
		

> You're not kidding !   That is awesome.  The longest I ever stayed in wdw was 14 nights.   Have a great time !
> 
> That said....here's another of my DVC pics :
> My dd's relaxin' at the VWL last week :




where is that a room or public area?


----------



## MiaSRN62

> where is that a room or public area?


Hi Pickles....
It's in the Iron Spike Room at the VWL (which is off the VWL lobby area).    It's a really nice, relaxing (public) area that doesn't ever seem to get alot of use.  This area never seems to have many people there whenever we visit.


----------



## almousefan

Okay, this is my 1st attempt at posting a pic. Hope it works. This is from our trip in June 06.


----------



## ColinA

mickeymom629 said:
			
		

> ColinA, your signature makes me envious!  I can't imagine having the ability to spend almost all of December in Disney!  How wonderful for you.




Sorry to make you envious, but when we travel so far after hanging out all year for some WDW magic, we have to make it worthwhile. We also have 32 dining experiences booked for the next visit.


----------



## ColinA

almousefan said:
			
		

> Okay, this is my 1st attempt at posting a pic. Hope it works. This is from our trip in June 06.



Nice photo, love the Boardwalk at night.


----------



## Simba's Mom

I agree-beautiful picture!  
But I have to say, I don't love the Boardwalk on nights like this:




This was one night in a sudden downpour last month.


----------



## korzmom

my goodness that last one looked like snow...how about a beautiful sunny day at SSR 's beautiful pool.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]


----------



## ont/ohana

Korzmom-thanks for the pic of SSR pool!  Iam having a cold, wet, yukky day and that made me feel wonderful!!

SSR here we com only 40 days left YAHOO!


----------



## OneMoreTry

ColinA said:
			
		

> Sorry to make you envious, but when we travel so far after hanging out all year for some WDW magic, we have to make it worthwhile. We also have 32 dining experiences booked for the next visit.



Where was the Pluto pic taken?


----------



## ColinA

OneMoreTry said:
			
		

> Where was the Pluto pic taken?



Liberty Tree Tavern.


----------



## senecabeach

*Good idea .... Lets do pools !! *


----------



## SusanWasHere

just took my first trip home, had an EXCELLENT time!    i took almost 400 photos, lol.    this is my first time posting a dvc pic so i hope they turn out ok.  stayed at BCV, my now 2nd favorite place on earth to be.  (right behind EPCOT) trip was amazing, can't wait to go back!    i have read this thread for almost a year and have to say, the pics don't do the DVC resorts justice.  i had seen tons of pics of BCV before i went but nothing beat that feeling of seeing it for the first time, or seeing the Boardwalk across the water.  it truly took my breath away.    enjoy the pics!  i have tons more too, lol!!  don't want to drive you all crazy though!    

on the way back in from EPCOT





view from the bus stop





view from our balcony room 220





view from boat dock





lounge in villas





painting in lounge


----------



## SusanWasHere

i went over to see SSR since that is where i own and had never seen it.  it is beautiful!     got to walk around a studio, 1BR, and a grand villa while i was there.  the GV is to die for!  wow, i could live there!    here are a couple pics from the the bus stop at the Springs area


----------



## SusanWasHere

here are 2 pics of Boardwalk. loved seeing it when you walked out of the BCV, so pretty, esp at night.  one pic is from the beach and the other pic is the backside from the boat on the way to MGM.


----------



## ont/ohana

Susan-those pics are beautiful THANKS for sharing!!


----------



## senecabeach

*SusanWasHere..............

WOW  !!   

 SUPER !!!!       

Keep em comin' !!*


----------



## OneMoreTry

ColinA said:
			
		

> Liberty Tree Tavern.



That's what I was wondering.  I'm thinking of taking the family there in March.  What did you think of it -- say versus Ohanas?


----------



## wingawh

Some more SSR for the day...


----------



## Crissup

OneMoreTry said:
			
		

> That's what I was wondering.  I'm thinking of taking the family there in March.  What did you think of it -- say versus Ohanas?



  Butting in here...  

  The Liberty Tree Tavern for dinner is really great!!  I'm not so crazy about their lunch (it's good, but I keep thinking about how much better dinner is).  I love Ohana's also.  It would be hard for me to decide between the two of them.  I do find the LTT a bit more cramped, spacewise.


----------



## rogerram

Great photos Susan. Everyone please keep them coming. I love seeing all these and look forward to going home. Here is another Boardwalk photo


----------



## ColinA

OneMoreTry said:
			
		

> That's what I was wondering.  I'm thinking of taking the family there in March.  What did you think of it -- say versus Ohanas?



We have only been to LTT with the Christmas menu and for dinner, not sure what it is like the rest of the time, we love it, and booked in 4 times for the next visit. We have not been to Ohanas, but think it would be nice also.


----------



## wrwrwrwreee1971

members at ssr


----------



## wrwrwrwreee1971

members at ssr


----------



## wingawh

Here is one of the chlidren's area at SSR - Congress Park


----------



## SusanWasHere

here comes more pics!!

pic of a private pirate-themed party they were doing on the beach





nice shot of yacht club from dock





canal to EPCOT from beach club dock





waterslide and beach club from dock


----------



## SusanWasHere

here is BC from the road - my favorite thing to see 





BC from villa door





Breezeway maybe?  can't rem name of lounge at BC


----------



## SusanWasHere

there is no such thing as too much Stormalong Bay!










Beaches & Cream





cutest tables ever!


----------



## corinnak

Some early morning photos from last week before it got HOT:


----------



## corinnak

I have a couple more it was such a dynamic sun rise - sorry if this is too many of the same thing....













And finally, of all the silly things to be in love with - I LOVE the tiles in the this resort.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Corinna........
LOVE the sunrise pics at OKW !  Boy, you sure do wake up early !!!


----------



## OneMoreTry

MiaSRN62 said:
			
		

> Corinna........
> LOVE the sunrise pics at OKW !  Boy, you sure do wake up early !!!





Awesome sunrise!!


----------



## corinnak

MiaSRN62 said:
			
		

> Corinna........
> LOVE the sunrise pics at OKW !  Boy, you sure do wake up early !!!



Thanks Maria and OneMoreTry.      And if it were any time of year but October before Daylight Savings, I would agree - these were actually taken around 7am, though!  We were out and about early that morning so we could check in for the 2BR before heading out to a park.  I did allow more time than I really needed!

Here's one more - my little cutie watching TV in Papa's Den - why are those kids waiting areas such magnets?  Whenever we passed by, he HAD to stop and take in a couple 'toons!


----------



## shovan

Another sunset view: from "our" balcony at BCV!


----------



## epfootballcutie04

not sure if this onehas been posted yet as i havent looked through all of the pictures, but here is SSR from the boat on the way to DTD


----------



## disney-super-mom

Hmmmmmmmm, I don't have any DVC resorts or WDW pictures - YET - our first trip to WDW (staying at SSR) is in January 2007.  I have LOTS of DL pictures though.  

Here's hoping for the Grand Californian Villas.  Those stained glass front doors sure are pretty!


----------



## knothead180

From our January '06 trip:


----------



## OneMoreTry

Knothead, the "smiling faces" is one of my favorite pictures on this thread so far.  That's what it's all about!


----------



## knothead180

OneMoreTry said:
			
		

> Knothead, the "smiling faces" is one of my favorite pictures on this thread so far.  That's what it's all about!


 
Thanks.  I posted that for all DCV members or wannabes who wonder if their kids will outgrow trips to WDW.  Not an issue in our family!  One of the many things we appreciate about our trips to WDW is that most of the people we see there seem to be wearing those smiling faces too!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Knothead ~
That's a great family pic !  You all look like you're having a wonderful time.  
Knock on wood.......fingers crossed........so far my teens are still happy to go to WDW every year too (and sometimes twice a year !).


----------



## OneMoreTry

MiaSRN62 said:
			
		

> Knothead ~
> That's a great family pic !  You all look like you're having a wonderful time.
> Knock on wood.......fingers crossed........so far my teens are still happy to go to WDW every year too (and sometimes twice a year !).




You've posted some great family shots, too.

My kids still like WDW, although they got burned out a few years ago.  We're all looking forward to the March 07 trip!!!  Except maybe DW.  I'm hoping she gets hooked after spending some time there with HER parents -- asI did so many years ago.


----------



## knothead180

If you've been to BWV or BCV, you've probably been here too.  Who can resist?


----------



## rogerram

love the bakery, knothead. I really should try to stay out of there, though. I've gone around the lake a few times in the morning for exercise and happened to defeat the purpose by picking up a few things there right after to bring back to the room. Here is a photo I took in July at the entrance to BCV.


----------



## madcoco




----------



## poohbear158

SSR:











OKW:


----------



## poohbear158

double post


----------



## ColinA

A view of the Boardwalk and Beach Club from above.


----------



## Dina

Very cool!!!


----------



## rogerram

here is a Boardwalk photo. Please keep your DVC photos coming in.


----------



## BobCosta

nice pictures everyone


----------



## bigsmooth

View of Downtown Disney from our room at SSR


----------



## bigsmooth

Another view of DtD from our room at SSR


----------



## lillasmom

Need more pictures please!  Anyone???


----------



## corinnak

Kim, I am kind of scraping the bottom of the barrel here, but I'll share what I've got left.    These were from the walk from DTD to Old Key West.     (OK - it was farther than my mom expected, though I was utterly unbothered and my 3 year old slept in the stroller the whole way, so I was happy.  We had to ask directions from the golf pro we passed because the route to Old Key West isn't the most clearly marked.  






 A less-frequently-seen view of SSR and DTD and those other DTD resorts!






I believe this is the far corner of Congress Park







New Construction over at The Grandstand!






Closer view of that construction.  Looks almost done on the outside!





Ah, Old Key West at last.  I love the way it just looks like a little neighborhood in this view.


----------



## bpmorley

I've tried time after time and still can't get my pictures to come up on here.  And I have plenty


----------



## senecabeach

Yep ... I'm down to the last few too !!  Guess I'll need to take plenty on my May 07 solo trip??  












I DID yell at the kids for getting up on the statue..but caught the shot


----------



## lillasmom

Thanks!  I needed those!  Sounds like more trips are needed for more pictures.  I'll have to get right on that!  Our next trip isn't until March.  I hope I can hold off until then.      Can't wait for the Mickey Bar!


----------



## korzmom

this is an old one, but i'm going again in5 days  i'll post some new ones when i get back!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]


----------



## nhdisnut

Anyone with any pics of SSR decorated for Christmas?


----------



## OneMoreTry

senecabeach said:
			
		

> ...
> I DID yell at the kids for getting up on the statue..but caught the shot
> ....



Is climbing on the statue not allowed?


----------



## bpmorley

nhdisnut said:
			
		

> Anyone with any pics of SSR decorated for Christmas?


I don't have any now, but I'll try to post when I get back


----------



## bpmorley

Here were our friends from our last trip


----------



## bpmorley

Some SSR pictures from last June


----------



## rogerram

here is a Boardwalk photo. please keep adding your DVC photos. We all love seeing them


----------



## senecabeach

> OneMoreTry...
> Is climbing on the statue not allowed?



not a Disney rule...just a grandma/parent rule


----------



## OneMoreTry

senecabeach said:
			
		

> not a Disney rule...just a grandma/parent rule



One of the best kid shots I ever took was of the kids (5+1cousin) sitting in the giant Mickey ears at the CR.  It's not digital.  I will try to scan it and post it some time.  Anyway, last time we were there I noticed they had put acrylic up to prevent kids from sitting in the ears.    Now I'll not be able to get a follow-up shot.

I probably wouldn't let the kids climb on the Mermaid statue either.


----------



## madcoco

Taking a  walk up to The Artist's Pallete on the eve of Hurricane Francis coming to town. There was Mickey all by himself.


----------



## bpmorley

Great picture Mad


----------



## Mischa

I agree - great picture of Mickey!


----------



## rbcheek

Wow all these photos are making me homesick. In April of this year we were able to stay at BCV, and the last day was devoted to taking alot of photos of the resort. Once we got home, we found our memory card went bad and we lost over 100 photos. Oh well, now we have an excuse to go back.
We did get a couple of good photos though, but I don't see a way to upload them or attach them to my post.
One photo is the lighthouse (at BCV) shrouded in fog as well as the shipwreck slide in the fog.


----------



## madcoco

Thanks Mischa and bpmorley.


----------



## rbcheek

Do I have to have more posts to show my photos?


----------



## bpmorley

rbcheek said:
			
		

> Do I have to have more posts to show my photos?


?????


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Do I have to have more posts to show my photos?


Hi   and WELCOME rbcheek   
I *thought* it was a minimum of 50 posts before you could post pics ?   But I can't remember for sure.  Maybe someone can help on this.


----------



## tink2020

Oh no, I think it's much fewer than 50!  If you'd like, post a few birthday greetings on this forum:

http://disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=57

That should do it quickly!  Can't wait to see your pictures!


----------



## bpmorley

MiaSRN62 said:
			
		

> Hi   and WELCOME rbcheek
> I *thought* it was a minimum of 50 posts before you could post pics ?   But I can't remember for sure.  Maybe someone can help on this.


A person has to have x amount of posts before they can put a picture on here?  that's insane


----------



## bigsmooth

Part II of our last stay was at BCV.  Caught this picture from the Boardwalk at sunset.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Oh no, I think it's much fewer than 50!


I did say I *thought* it was 50.   I'm happy to be wrong, because that does seem like alot.   Anyone know where we can look up this info ?  I tried FAQ and can't find mention of it.  And I agree, just post happy birthday greetings and you'll catch up


----------



## tink2020

MiaSRN62 said:
			
		

> I did say I *thought* it was 50.   I'm happy to be wrong, because that does seem like alot.   Anyone know where we can look up this info ?  I tried FAQ and can't find mention of it.  And I agree, just post happy birthday greetings and you'll catch up



I wasn't trying to be disagreeable or anything, I just think it's way less than that.    I hope so anyway!  I feel like it's some super secret number, because I've tried (unsuccessfully) to find it in the past as well   

ETA: There are some threads that mention you need 10 posts.  RBCheek, I see you have 11 now.  Have you tried again since passing 10?  If so, are you trying to post them as an attachment or are you using a photo-hosting site?


----------



## Crissup

bpmorley said:
			
		

> A person has to have x amount of posts before they can put a picture on here?  that's insane



  Many Internet forums have started doing this.  Unfortunately, there are people out there that will register on a site just to post an advertisement image for their own site, or to post porn in an attempt to stir up trouble on the board.  It's one of those sad facts of life that needs to have small measures taken to protect against.


----------



## senecabeach

Well... can't sleep, so I checked this out for you....
Here's a thread on the DIS tech site that might help... look at the sites the 2nd poster sent her..

A person is asking the same question..has 15 posts...and was told that she should be able to post pics.. Good Luck  

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1283470


----------



## bpmorley

Crissup said:
			
		

> Many Internet forums have started doing this.  Unfortunately, there are people out there that will register on a site just to post an advertisement image for their own site, or to post porn in an attempt to stir up trouble on the board.  It's one of those sad facts of life that needs to have small measures taken to protect against.


I never thought about that.


----------



## Crissup

bpmorley said:
			
		

> I never thought about that.



  Fortunately, the DIS webmasters do a good job of keeping a handle on problems here (which is not easy for a board this size).  Most Internet users want to believe all people are good (Particularly on a Disney fan site).  However, I handle network security for a living, so I tend to spend the vast majority of my time looking at how things can be exploited and trying to head off the next attack.


----------



## cdmickey

On with the show:


----------



## OneMoreTry

This is an old, old one scanned from a photo.  Is there any way to get it smaller?


----------



## rbcheek

Well, I've posted over 20 posts, and I still am unable to add attachments.
I've tried everything suggested, but my posting rules (at the bottom of the page) says that I may not post attachments.
Any more ideas?




(still doesn't work)


----------



## tink2020

rbcheek said:
			
		

> Well, I've posted over 20 posts, and I still am unable to add attachments.
> I've tried everything suggested, but my posting rules (at the bottom of the page) says that I may not post attachments.
> Any more ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (still doesn't work)



Well, the "you may not post attachments" is not a problem because nobody can post as attachments (from your computer).  The step that is missing is that you first have to *upload the image to a third party site like photobucket.com*  From there, the location in the


----------



## senecabeach

I'm runnin out of pics to post...


----------



## bpmorley

That's ok.  I finally got it right on how to post pictures.  I have pics from 4 trips, 4 different resorts, 4 different times of the year.  I just have to upload them to imagestation and I'll have them on here.  Plus, we're going to SSR for 6 nights just before Xmas, so I'll have tons to show from that trip too.


----------



## rbcheek

Well thanks, I finally got my photos of BCV in early morning to post, (so easy)


----------



## bpmorley

Here are few BCV & BC pics from January '05


----------



## tink2020

Hooray!  I love all the new pictures


----------



## senecabeach




----------



## cdmickey

A few more:


----------



## rogerram

here is a Boardwalk view at night


----------



## wingawh

SSR Bridge:





New building in the Carousel section:


----------



## tink2020

wingawh said:
			
		

> SSR Bridge:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New building in the Carousel section:



Oooh, I'm starting to get excited!


----------



## bpmorley

tink2020 said:
			
		

> Oooh, I'm starting to get excited!


I'll be there soon and I'm almost too excited to sleep.


----------



## Simba's Mom

HHI pool on a cold day (this was the appearance the day before Thanksgiving).  Believe it or not, a few minutes later I saw 2 girls swimming in the pool, but by then, my batteries were so cold, my camera wouldn't work.


----------



## nhdisnut




----------



## nhdisnut




----------



## nhdisnut




----------



## nhdisnut

I should have been posting multiple photos in each message.....oops!  Here are a few more of SSR:
















More soon.....these were taken last April.  In a few weeks I'll be able to post some from our Christmas week trip! (12 days!!)


----------



## madcoco

VB _10/26/06_


----------



## korzmom

here are a few from okw, about 9 days ago....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




211/korzmom/IMG_0888.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]


----------



## korzmom

let me try that again
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



okw pool area[/IMG]


----------



## korzmom

heres another one from the boardwalk....where we actually own but didnt stay this time....


----------



## rogerram

here is a photo I took this summer. Please keep your DVC photos coming in. They are all great to see and hopefully we will see some new holiday DVC photos in the near future


----------



## cdmickey

Home again, first week of December; less is more?  (noticed this trip decorations were present but a lot more understated this year; perhaps that topic for a different thread though)


----------



## booger73

Picture from SSR from our recent stay (out the back window of Springs, looking towards Congress Park)


----------



## EpcotKilterFan

View from our Studio in building 38 at OKW






Debbie


----------



## Crissup

2006 Christmas display at the BWV...


----------



## Crissup

Nice big hot tub at SSR (this one has a view of Downtown Disney)...


----------



## rbcheek

Beach Club Villa - Backside 






View from near bus stop


----------



## Crissup




----------



## lillasmom

Any more pictures of the holiday decorations?  Please share with those who couldn't be there...


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Any more pictures of the holiday decorations? Please share with those who couldn't be there...


Had a last minute trip to WDW during the first week of Dec.  Couldn't get any availability at DVC (stayed at CBR which was the ONLY resort that had a room)....but took these pics when I made a little side visit "home" :


----------



## Crissup

Saratoga Springs Christmas Tree...






  The Canal at SSR...






BWV Courtyard & Tree...











BWV Lobby Photos...


----------



## jjpenguin

Great photo's everyone, here are a couple of mine.





Coffee at OKW





Vero!





Boardwalk


----------



## MiaSRN62

Too cute !  Love the penguin shots !


----------



## trvlr4301r

I can finally post some pictures....we had our first trip home in November and I absolutely loved the Boardwalk.  It was beautiful with all the Christmas decorations!


----------



## jms25

Great pictures everyone!  We are considering a DVC stay for our Sept trip.  The pictures are a great help to vizualize each resort.

bigsmooth-  Beautiful girls.  I love those jackets.  Where did you get them?


----------



## bigsmooth

jms25 said:


> Great pictures everyone!  We are considering a DVC stay for our Sept trip.  The pictures are a great help to vizualize each resort.
> 
> bigsmooth-  Beautiful girls.  I love those jackets.  Where did you get them?



Thanks!   They are actually vests and we got them at Children's Place.   (no, did not remember that off hand but had to double check with my DW).


----------



## lillasmom

jjpenguin said:


> Great photo's everyone, here are a couple of mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coffee at OKW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vero!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boardwalk



Love those!  

Thanks for the holiday photos too!  Any more...


----------



## tink2020

First trip home .... TOMORROW!  I'll be sure and take plenty of pictures!


----------



## nhdisnut

Here are a few pics I took Christmas week (just two long weeks ago - "sigh.....")of SSR:

























Congress Park:


----------



## lazydazy8

nhdisnut... anymore of the lobby, hallways, rooms?  It seems that most of the posts of SSR, are outside shots.  I LOVE your lobby shots!!  Is that really PINK in there?


----------



## nhdisnut

lazydazy8 said:


> nhdisnut... anymore of the lobby, hallways, rooms?  It seems that most of the posts of SSR, are outside shots.  I LOVE your lobby shots!!  Is that really PINK in there?



Sorry, no room shots.  Believe it or not, all of our room shots are on video.  We just have never taken any photos.  Don't really know why exactly.  Maybe next trip!

I did find two more SSR pics.  One of the shopping side of the Artist's Palette:






and one of a pathway between CP buildings:






I've added a link in my signature to some of my favorite WDW photos that I have taken.  If I find more, I'll be sure to post.....


----------



## Crissup

lazydazy8 said:


> anymore of the lobby, hallways, rooms?



  I know I've got some of the rooms on my site, along with one or two of the hallways this trip for sure.  I'll have to dig for them when I get a chance, but if you want to look in the meantime, you can find all my photos at http://disney.crissup.com/

  My biggest problem is, I put up so many photos, that I don't list descriptions of what they are, so you may find them and not even realize it's SSR you're looking at.  I usually figure I'm doing pretty good if I manage to even get the photos online with 60 days of returning.  LOL!!  Most of it, I can automate through scripts, but descriptions require me to go through each photo one by one.   

  One of these years, I'll have to make time along with all my other distractions...


----------



## GOVAC24

They are beautiful pictures! DH & I are planning to stay at Wilderness Lodge this summer but may reconsider after seeing your pictures.


----------



## madcoco

Sorry about the quality. Taken on the fly.
_01/14/07_


----------



## corinnak

I've posted a few photos of SSR in my live report.  I'll put one over here as well...I'll post more here after I get home.  







I think the new BBQ picnic pavilion is just too cute!


----------



## rogerram

madcoco, that is a cool photo with the 15 year celebration decorations. Do you have others and I wonder if anyone has one a little clearer. It would be a nice photo to save. corinnak, your SSR photos are great also. I have to stay there on one of our trips home. I hope everyone can keep posting more DVC photos. This thread has seemed to slow a little bit. here is one from SAB at the slide


----------



## madcoco

> madcoco, that is a cool photo with the 15 year celebration decorations. Do you have others and I wonder if anyone has one a little clearer.


 Unfortunately no. Agree that it will make a nice colorful shot to save. Won't be back in town for a week or two for another try.
Hopefully, someone will stop and take a clear steady shot.


----------



## rogerram

that could be a good project for someone. pull up and put on the 4 ways and get a good photo of the 15 years anniversary decorations. If I was there, I would try it. Worst case is, someone tells you to move along(unless they crash into you) and by then you probably will have the photo.


----------



## tink2020

Ok, I only have the first day uploaded, so these certainly aren't the cream of the crop by any means!


----------



## cpbjgc

Here's a few:

OKW Building 14 (on the first sunny but overcast day that week)





Saratoga Springs from Downtown Disney as the rain was about to come on January 1





Beachclub from the Boardwalk after a huge downpour (Sensing a theme? )





Lots of rain, but didn't slow us down too much  .


----------



## slmjam

I have one of the 15 year decorations.  Here goes -


----------



## rogerram

slmjam, very nice photo. Thank you. If you have any other DVC ones, I would love to see them.


----------



## RSoxFan

Hi everyone! I hope I'm doing this right. Here's a pic from our last trip home to the BCV:

The Boardwalk and the beach from the BC:





[/IMG]


----------



## OneMoreTry

RSoxFan said:


> Hi everyone! I hope I'm doing this right. Here's a pic from our last trip home to the BCV:
> 
> The Boardwalk and the beach from the BC:
> 
> 
> That is a beautiful picture!!


----------



## tink2020

A few more...


----------



## tink2020

Yikes!  I don't think we needed actual size    I'll work on resizing them, hopefully the quality will stay. I've been having a few fits with photobucket lately 

ETA: Much better!


----------



## rogerram

tink2020 said:


> Yikes! I don't think we needed actual size  I'll work on resizing them, hopefully the quality will stay. I've been having a few fits with photobucket lately
> 
> ETA: Much better!


I like the bigger photos which keeps the quality nicely. They are great photos, Tink. Also RSoxfan, not only are you a fan of a great team, your photo is awesome. I hope you have others to share.


----------



## aprince&princess

tink2020 said:


> Yikes!  I don't think we needed actual size    I'll work on resizing them, hopefully the quality will stay. I've been having a few fits with photobucket lately
> 
> ETA: Much better!




I also thought the size of those photos was great.  Very excited to see SSR pictures.  We just bought in Dec and only saw what was part of the tour.  After we returned home, we had said it would have been nice to have time to look around by ourlseves for a while.

Is that bridge on the way to DTD?


----------



## tink2020

aprince&princess said:


> I also thought the size of those photos was great.  Very excited to see SSR pictures.  We just bought in Dec and only saw what was part of the tour.  After we returned home, we had said it would have been nice to have time to look around by ourlseves for a while.
> 
> Is that bridge on the way to DTD?



Ok then, I'll post the full-size pics!  I have a decent size monitor and was still having to scroll all over to see the whole thing, so I thought it might be annoying.  That is actually just the bridge from the Paddock/Carousel area across the lake towards the Springs (and Carriage House, Main Pool, etc).  We think it's gorgeous!


----------



## RSoxFan

rogerram said:


> I like the bigger photos which keeps the quality nicely. They are great photos, Tink. Also RSoxfan, not only are you a fan of a great team, your photo is awesome. I hope you have others to share.



Thanks so much! I do have lots more, but they're on my home computer. I'll post them when I get home from work.


----------



## tink2020




----------



## loribell

Here are pictures of the BCV's Christmas decorations:






, 





, 





Lori


----------



## tink2020

Sorry to go back and resize, but I got a different argument elsehwere asking strongly that I do.  So, in order to try and please the most people  I will gladly email these pics to you (roger and anyone else that would like) if you want the full size.  The photobucket site (lnk in my sig) shows them a bit larger, but still not full size.  PM me if you'd like, otherwise enjoy them at this lower quality 

Thanks!


----------



## tink2020

I think that's all of them..... I guess we'll have to go back!


----------



## loribell

Here are a few more BCV Christmas decorations:
















Lori


----------



## slmjam

Here's OKW a couple weeks ago.


----------



## tink2020

slmjam, those are absolutely gorgeous photos!


----------



## slmjam

tink2020,

Thank you!  It looks like you were at WDW the same time as we were.  I've got more photos, just got to dig through and post them!


----------



## TenThousandVolts

HEY SHUTTERBUGS- have you seen the new comtest just for DVC members?  
Send your favorite DVC photo and the winner gets a night in the castle plus 4 more nights at SSR, ddp, park hoppers...  Good luck- 
PS: You can find the entry form under Whats New on the member site.

FROM THE SITE:
The Grand Prize

On the night of June 30, 2007, one winner and up to five Guests will spend one wonderful night in the Cinderella Castle Suite in Magic Kingdom® Park at Walt Disney World® Resort!

Plus, winner and up to five guests will receive:


A four-night stay in a two-bedroom Vacation Home in Disney's Saratoga Springs Resort & Spa from June 26 through June 30, 2007 
A savory dinner at Cinderella's Royal Table restaurant and photo opportunities with Cinderella 
Round-trip economy airfare and ground transportation 
5-Day Park Hopper® tickets 
Disney Dining Plan 
$300 Disney Gift Card plus a $100 gift certificate from The Spa at Disney's Saratoga Springs Resort

PS: I think you can enter without posting a photo.


----------



## korzmom

i dont see the entry anywhere on the site...can you post a link??


----------



## lillasmom

More pictures please!  I don't go home until March and I'm going through withdrawl...


----------



## TenThousandVolts

korzmom said:


> i dont see the entry anywhere on the site...can you post a link??



I don't think I can post alink because you have to belogged in to see the contest.
go to dvcmember-login and then look for a little rectangular button that say "capture the moment" swwepstakes.  It is on the right side about halfway down the page.
If you don't see it click on "just for Zmembers" then "special offers" you will see it.


----------



## keliblue




----------



## disneymom99




----------



## GOVAC24

Love the OKW pics! DH & I love this resort.


----------



## Sue's Mum

This is a photo of the living area of a 2 storey GV at Boardwalk.

Sorry - I don't know how to put the actual piccie in and not just the link.


----------



## senecabeach

Sorry...these are probably duplicates...does anyone really care ?? 






Yep...ducks in the quiet pool


----------



## tink2020

senecabeach said:


> Sorry...these are probably duplicates...does anyone really care ??



Not I!     Anything to keep the thread going, and to keep having pictures to enjoy.  I will probably start posting duplicates as well.... keep 'em coming!


----------



## KelNottAt

I've been reluctant to post because my shots of architecture, landscaping, and interiors look like all the rest.  

Then I was organizing some photos from our August trip and came across this one.  It's not a picture of DVC in the literal sense, but it's a picture of the effect DVC can have on us.  I just love it.  Look at us.  EVERYONE is happy and smiling - even the teenagers!  

On the Boardwalk, in front of the village green.  
From L to R:  DH, DBIL, DS14, Me, DN16, DSis, DM, DsD, DD12, DN13.


----------



## PottersMom

OK it took me all week- but I did it! I lookes at every post. We are in the process of becomming membners, so we will post pices from our first trip home sometime in the fall! Can't wait THanks for teh great pics everyone


----------



## disneymom99




----------



## lillasmom

More pictures, please...I could really use a pick-me-up!


----------



## senecabeach

Im really stretching it...bet I've posted these already...60 more sleeps till you see some new pics !!


----------



## cdmickey

click, click, click; there's no place like home, there's no place like home.....................drat, didn't work; have to settle for the picture.


----------



## lillasmom

Ahhhhh....  Thank you!  I needed those.  We will be at the Beach Club next week.


----------



## Mean Queen

We stayed in the Grand Villa at Hilton Head.  
Hidden Mickey Fire Pit





Kitchen and Dining area





In front of the main lobby building.


----------



## BigMama

Stormalong Bay at night.


----------



## BigMama




----------



## BigMama

EARLY MORNING BY THE POOL​




ANOTHER VIEW​


----------



## BigMama




----------



## rogerram

Big Mama, those are great photos. It just makes we want to get back home sooner. Everyone please keep posting these awesome DVC photos. The thread has slowed a bit lately and every photo just keeps making this thread better.


----------



## La2kw




----------



## senecabeach

BigMama... Here's a duck family in that pool !!


----------



## mc97

Not sure if they've already been posted somewhere else, but we took a quick tour (they were still under construction) on Tuesday.

http://www.babymc.com/march07/disney/aklmodel.htm


----------



## kellyf2626

mc97 said:


> Not sure if they've already been posted somewhere else, but we took a quick tour (they were still under construction) on Tuesday.
> 
> http://www.babymc.com/march07/disney/aklmodel.htm



Thanks for posting those pics! I hadn't seen them yet! Funny, because in the flyer I got in the mail, it said that the "layout" was going to be different as compared to the other DVC resorts. But, it looked just about the same set-up as BWV, BCV, VWL, and SS. They look nice, though!! 

Thanks again!


----------



## madcoco

_Paddock Studio 4823 03/07/07_


----------



## Crissup

madcoco said:


> _Paddock Studio 4823 03/07/07_



  Very Nice!!


----------



## tink2020

Oh, please keep them coming!  53 days until we get back!


----------



## La2kw

Turtle Krawl


----------



## senecabeach

*Hey...tink2020... 51 days for me as of today!!   
 Can't wait to see this scene... *


----------



## tink2020

senecabeach said:


> *Hey...tink2020... 51 days for me as of today!!
> Can't wait to see this scene... *



I'll keep an eye out for you and your Nikon(?), taking these fabulous pictures!    We can't wait to see that sight either!


----------



## WDW Poly Princess

Oh!  I really like the looks of the AKL villa!!!  Thanks for posting the pics!

Here are a few from my January trip:


----------



## WDW Poly Princess

And a few BC / BCV ones:


----------



## Babyboo

WDW Poly Princess are the rooms BCV studios ?

If not does anybody have any that they could post?


----------



## rogerram

Babyboo,
that does look like a BCV studio. We had one like that in July.


----------



## WDW Poly Princess

Yep, it was indeed a studio!  Here are a few more photos of it, if you're curious:


----------



## tink2020

Hooray!  Thanks for those pictures... we'll be in a BCV studio in 44 days!


----------



## Pocahantas

All of these BCV pictures are making me soooooooo homesick!  Only 71 more days of waiting


----------



## mjy




----------



## Dman67

I took this picture of SSR last weekend while enjoying the beautiful Florida weather at Downtown Disney.


----------



## madcoco

Thanks for sharing the photos. They just leave you....





Here are a few more from earlier this month.


----------



## CinderellasSister

madcoco, I have really been enjoying all your wonderful pictures from SSR!   They have made me more and more excited about my trip and taking some of my own pictures.  Thank you for helping to pass the time with some GREAT shots!   I'll be sure to share when I come back in May!!!


----------



## madcoco

Thank you CinderellasSister. Have a wonderful trip and enjoy your stay!

POTD Disneyland.


----------



## jade1

XMAS 2006


----------



## senecabeach

*Oh My GOSH....

32 more sleeps !!!!!!*


----------



## GOVAC24

OH MY!!! THANK YOU!  DH & I are going in August for 12 days. This wil help it go a little faster... 

okay okay   I know it won't help but humor the crazy lady my hubby does!


----------



## Pocahantas

I bet the pool won't look like this when we are back at BCV in June


----------



## senecabeach

> I bet the pool won't look like this when we are back at BCV in June



*Pocahantas ... 
Bet mama duck is thinking the same thing too !!!  *


----------



## westjones

Here is one of my daughter boating in front of BWVs.  She was 12 at this time and was thrilled to FINALLY be old enough (and tall enough) to drive one of these herself.






DJ


----------



## Pocahantas

Heres another picture of BCV from our December trip:






Less than 64 days until I am back at home  but that seems sooooo far away!


----------



## Pocahantas

senecabeach said:


> *Pocahantas ...
> Bet mama duck is thinking the same thing too !!!  *


----------



## nutz2notz

Here are some pictures from SSR from our trip in January 07

Two of my kids:






The resort






We had a great time and can't wait until December to go back.

Hope you like


----------



## TMB1203

I'm so homesick.  Great pics everyone. If I could ever figure out how to post one, I'll give it a try.


----------



## TMB1203

love the pics.
keep em coming.


----------



## nzdisneymom

We went to Welcome Home Wednesday and each got a cool 15-years DVC hat.  DS#2 is ready to go with his on the balcony of our 1-BR villa at OKW.


----------



## ont/ohana

Here goes my first try at posting a picture.  The girls at BCV in March


----------



## senecabeach

> We went to Welcome Home Wednesday and each got a cool 15-years DVC hat. DS#2 is ready to go with his on the balcony of our 1-BR villa at OKW



nzdisneymom......
Can you tell me how the event was??  Would you go again??  Im thinking about going in May..but..dont want to put it in my schedule if its no big deal..


----------



## macphrsn




----------



## TYTY

Keep the pictures coming ~ they're all fantastic!!


----------



## msmouse

Bumping with a shot from OKW Jan 07






[/IMG]


----------



## Dopey Sharon

This was our view from the Grand Villa we stayed in at OKW...loved it, by the way!


----------



## Luvmyfam3

Here's one from Vero Beach!


----------



## knothead180

Just got back from Hilton Head.  Here's a couple from the Disney Beach House during the weekly shrimp boil.


----------



## mikayla73

msmouse said:


> Bumping with a shot from OKW Jan 07
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



That's so cute!


----------



## Pocahantas

Here is my contribution for today:






49 more days til I am home at my beautiful Beach Club!!


----------



## jdogclif

Hi!


----------



## senecabeach

*GOSH.... 13 more sleeps !!!!!  *

Yep..sit me right down here....





here's my extended family's 1st visit to "MY Place" !!


----------



## tink2020

senecabeach said:


> *GOSH.... 13 more sleeps !!!!!  *
> 
> Yep..sit me right down here....



Is the seat next to you taken?!  

Not much longer....


----------



## Pocahantas

45 more days until we are "Welcomed Home" again at BCV


----------



## bpmorley

52 for us.


----------



## RSoxFan

All of you BCV people are making me homesick!!


----------



## keishashadow

no, I can't see the forest for the trees ; one of my favorite views of any balcony....66 days, 16 hours, 53 minutes; but who's counting?


----------



## PottersMom

I live in HHI, (we just bought here too) Its so funny to me b/c the guy playing guitar in your vacation photo comes into my store all the time! I'll have to tell him I saw his picture on the internet.


----------



## Pocahantas

This was our view last May at BWV:


----------



## OneMoreTry

PottersMom said:


> I live in HHI, (we just bought here too) Its so funny to me b/c the guy playing guitar in your vacation photo comes into my store all the time! I'll have to tell him I saw his picture on the internet.



So you live in HH AND bought DVC HH??  Well, at least you don't have far to drive to get "home."


----------



## shellynn24

Pocahantas said:


> This was our view last May at BWV:



Is this a BW view?  How did you like it?  And finally, do you have any more pics?  We have a BW view studio in August, I can't wait!!!!  I would love to here about your trip.  Thanks for the help


----------



## senecabeach

*YES.........* 





*OMG....
9 More Sleeps and I'll be walking this path !!  *


----------



## Disneynut71

There's no place like "home"


----------



## Pocahantas

shellynn24 said:


> Is this a BW view?  How did you like it?  And finally, do you have any more pics?  We have a BW view studio in August, I can't wait!!!!  I would love to here about your trip.  Thanks for the help



We did not have a BW view - this was preferred view.  We just lucked out and got a view of the courtyard between the Villas and Boardwalk Inn.  These rooms have partial views of the Boardwalk and Spaceship Earth.  I think I have other pictures, I will have to see if I can find them.  We loved our stay at BWV.  My sister is actually considering buying DVC points there.  If you have questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## keishashadow

Pocahantas said:


> We did not have a BW view - this was preferred view. We just lucked out and got a view of the courtyard between the Villas and Boardwalk Inn. These rooms have partial views of the Boardwalk and Spaceship Earth. I think I have other pictures, I will have to see if I can find them. We loved our stay at BWV. My sister is actually considering buying DVC points there. If you have questions, feel free to ask.


Excellent view...do you remember the room #?


----------



## Pocahantas

I don't remember the exact room number but we were on the 5th floor.  I will look back at my pictures and see if I took a picture of the room number (I sometimes do that so I can remember)!


----------



## knothead180

Egret on the fishing pier at HH.


----------



## Crissup

Pocahantas said:


> I don't remember the exact room number but we were on the 5th floor.  I will look back at my pictures and see if I took a picture of the room number (I sometimes do that so I can remember)!



  I'm thinking that would be right about room number 5055.  I've had that view a few times.  They refer to it as a courtyard view.


----------



## castleri

OKW the 10 minute to set up tree


----------



## lillasmom

castleri said:


> OKW the 10 minute to set up tree



Works for me!


----------



## senecabeach

*OMG...
 ...5 more sleeps !! *


----------



## tink2020

Is that sandcastle "picture" in the lobby?  I have to see that!


----------



## Pocahantas

Crissup said:


> I'm thinking that would be right about room number 5055.  I've had that view a few times.  They refer to it as a courtyard view.



You are almost correct - it was room 5059!!


----------



## senecabeach

> Is that sandcastle "picture" in the lobby? I have to see that!



tink2020....
Its on the wall in the hallway, past Cape May Cafe entrance, right around the corner,towards the pool  

Carol


----------



## Crissup

Pocahantas said:


> You are almost correct - it was room 5059!!



  LOL!!  I've had room 5055 twice, 3055 once and 2055 once.  I used to laugh because while people would be upset on the DVC board trying to get their BW view, I'd just take what I got and kept getting the same courtyard view.  I loved it.  The only room I didn't like was 2055.  It was under the covered walkway, just over the Wyland Galleries entrance, so you had to look out from underneath the covered walkway, which did obstruct the view a lot.

  Truthfully though, that's the worst view I've ever had at BWV, and even that view was still very nice.

  Did I ever tell ya's just how much I love that resort?


----------



## TenThousandVolts

gorgeous hhi photo knothead.  love it.


----------



## shellynn24

Pocahantas said:


> We did not have a BW view - this was preferred view.  We just lucked out and got a view of the courtyard between the Villas and Boardwalk Inn.  These rooms have partial views of the Boardwalk and Spaceship Earth.  I think I have other pictures, I will have to see if I can find them.  We loved our stay at BWV.  My sister is actually considering buying DVC points there.  If you have questions, feel free to ask.


Thank you for the answer!  We can't wait to go.  If I think of any questions I'll be sure to ask.


----------



## GoofyDad869

I just found this thread a couple of days ago.  Of course it took me that long to read all of it...  And now I'm posting to subscribe to it 

Here's the 'gator in the canal at BCV (taken June 7, 2006).





Some interior shots of VWL studio (taken during our visit in October, 2006).
















Since Animal Kingdom Lodge is THE new DVC resort, here's one in its honor (taken October 9, 2006).





(We just signed the paperwork for our AKV add-on points last week.  So I guess that makes it official.)


----------



## castleri

One of my favorite OKW pics-


----------



## bpmorley

That is a nice picture Castleri.


----------



## crk1971

I have an awesome SSR pic but i am not approved to post pics does anyone know if there is a minimum amount of posts before I can submit pictures,or, do i need to set my profile up differently. i still have no Ears So SPEAK LOUDLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dman67

I just love all the great pics posted here.   

Here's a link to a slideshow I put together of the DW, DD & I's stay at SSR last week.

Saratoga Springs Resort & Spa

Enjoy!


----------



## DisneyFreaks

Wonderful pictures Dman67. All of the pictures on this thread are awesome. Thanks everyone and keep em' coming!


----------



## Crissup

crk1971 said:


> I have an awesome SSR pic but i am not approved to post pics does anyone know if there is a minimum amount of posts before I can submit pictures,or, do i need to set my profile up differently. i still have no Ears So SPEAK LOUDLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



  Yes, I believe you need to have earned your ears.  I'm not certain what the post number is to achieve that, but I'm thinking 75 sounds familiar.


----------



## lillygator

love looking at these...we stayed at BCV for the first time in March and will be back in October. We are headed to OKW in 12 days - I can't wait!


----------



## Dman67

crk1971 said:


> I have an awesome SSR pic but i am not approved to post pics does anyone know if there is a minimum amount of posts before I can submit pictures,or, do i need to set my profile up differently. i still have no Ears So SPEAK LOUDLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



If you'd like to email me the pick I'll post it on my website and then post it here for you.   

** eMail me Here **

Dave


----------



## crk1971

Dman67 said:


> If you'd like to email me the pick I'll post it on my website and then post it here for you.
> 
> ** eMail me Here **
> 
> Dave



Thanks man now only 12 posts including this one until i can post pics!


----------



## Dman67

This beautiful SSR image comes to us from Christopher Kennedy (aka crk1971):


----------



## loribell

Great pic! What a view. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TenThousandVolts

crck1971- that is a great photo- where is taken from?


----------



## 123Disney

Thanks for sharing.  Great pic.


----------



## larrytau

crk1971 said:


> I have an awesome SSR pic but i am not approved to post pics does anyone know if there is a minimum amount of posts before I can submit pictures,or, do i need to set my profile up differently. i still have no Ears So SPEAK LOUDLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I have posted pictures at 59.


----------



## crk1971

Thanks for the compliments and thanks Dman!  This pic was taken from rm 2714 in congress park.  I cant wait til i can post pics on my own.


----------



## reesecup

WDW Poly Princess said:


> Oh!  I really like the looks of the AKL villa!!!  Thanks for posting the pics!
> 
> Here are a few from my January trip:




When were you there in January??? I'm curious and will tell you why when I find out...


----------



## GoofyDad869

Bumping (and subscribing to) this thread.


----------



## rbcheek

I know this isn't a dvc photo, but this is pretty neat.
After 4 tries to get a good ride photo, the ride operator allowed us to ride by ourselves to get this photo.


----------



## castleri

At first this did not seem like the greatest room but we have had it the two times we stayed at SSR and it has grown on us.  The view straight ahead is overlooking the bus stop at CP and it was fun to sit on the balcony and watch the people coming and going.  It really turned out to be a great location.  Seeing Wishes in the distance was an added benefit.


----------



## trvlr4301r

These are from our trip last week to OWK.  This is the first time we stayed there and it was really nice!


----------



## GOVAC24

We love this resort! Not that every resort isn't beautiful but there is something about OKW. You pics are so nice! Thanks for a great start to the day.


----------



## DISNEY FIX

Great Pics! Thanks Donna.


----------



## AnnaS

Oh Donna -

I just want to cry  

I love your pictures - boy do I miss it.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## trvlr4301r

Thanks for the compliments on the pictures.  We really had a great time here, such a peaceful resort and very private.  I'm sure we will stay there again sometime.  It's nice to be able to try out the different resorts as they all have something different to offer.


----------



## DisneyFreaks

trvlr4301r said:


> These are from our trip last week to OWK.  This is the first time we stayed there and it was really nice!



Thank you so much for these awesome pictures of OKW. Our first stay there is in october and seeing these really make us excited.


----------



## crk1971

TenThousandVolts said:


> crck1971- that is a great photo- where is taken from?



SSR Congress Park Rm 2714. The view was awesome both day and nite.


----------



## Debs Hill

Does anyone have any 1 bed vero pictures?!! And the beach cottage so I can dream!!
Debsx


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe




----------



## TenThousandVolts

Oh yeah- I have the companion photos to that one!  Here are the topiaries at Epcot to celebrate/promote AKV.


----------



## 123Disney

Great pics.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Debs Hill

Bump!!


----------



## madcoco

> Does anyone have any 1 bed vero pictures?!! And the beach cottage so I can dream!!
> Debsx


 Here are two of our albums from VB. There are numerous shots of the 1BDR but none of the interior of a BC.


----------



## GOVAC24

How about 1 bedroom VWL. We're there in Aug. Can't wait!!!!!


----------



## GoofyDad869

From our March trip - stayed at OKW...


----------



## senecabeach

OK..1st pics from my May trip, night shots, with the new camera..


----------



## Pocahantas

senecabeach said:


> OK..1st pics from my May trip, night shots, with the new camera..



 Oh my god, you are killing me here!!!  I still have a week of waiting and those pictures make me so home sick I could just cry!!!


----------



## Disneynut71

senecabeach said:


> OK..1st pics from my May trip, night shots, with the new camera..



Now those pictures scream Home Sweet Home


----------



## Crissup

I really like the way the light reflections on the camera lens makes it look more colorful.  One of those "eureka" photos that you just couldn't reproduce if you tried.  Very nice!!


----------



## GOVAC24

These are beautiful shots! I wish my camera took this good of a picture. I hope you don't mind but I used one as my backround.  



senecabeach said:


> OK..1st pics from my May trip, night shots, with the new camera..


----------



## SusanWasHere

GOVAC24 said:


> These are beautiful shots! I wish my camera took this good of a picture. I hope you don't mind but I used one as my backround.




LOL I put one as my background on my work computer too!   And pathetic me said "Bye bye Beach Club" as I shut down for the long weekend.  OMG there is so something wrong with me when I'm talking to a pic of my fave DVC place!


----------



## mla973

In Sept 06, there was some kind of watersports show going on in the waterway b/t DTD and SSR.






Another shot of a waterway, taken from BCV.


----------



## senecabeach

Good Morning ALL....

Pochahantas...here's a few more to get you psyched !!  

Crissup...Thanks for explaining the light reflections to me..had no idea how that happened!!  

GOVAC24 & SusanWasHere...Thanks sooo much for the compliments and sure, absolutely use it !!


----------



## Pocahantas

Thanks Senecabeach!!   Two more sleeps and then we are there


----------



## senecabeach

Pochantas... here's a *"Horrible"* picture...SORRY its NOT in focus...I was sooooo excited, and, too tired to be steady with the camera, to see this owl at SAB, at 1 AM...probably looking for an evening snack..
Hope someone else can get a view and better pic someday.. 

Have a "Magical" time !!


----------



## burnsoc

Now you've gotten me into a BCV mood. I might have to keep my ressie for BCV instead of switching to BWV.


----------



## Pocahantas

senecabeach said:


> Pochantas... here's a *"Horrible"* picture...SORRY its NOT in focus...I was sooooo excited, and, too tired to be steady with the camera, to see this owl at SAB, at 1 AM...probably looking for an evening snack..
> Hope someone else can get a view and better pic someday..
> 
> Have a "Magical" time !!



Those are awesome pictures of the owl!  I love the last one with him looking right at you.  We will be looking for him when we are heading back from EMH at the parks in the wee hours of the morning.  Maybe I can get a few shots of him as well (if he is still there).  Keep the pictures coming, I still have 42 hours to kill before we leave and all of my packing is already done !


----------



## senecabeach

burnsoc...either BW/BC is a great choice !! 
Pocahantas... Have a "Great Trip" !!


----------



## mello

I took a photo of it too! Thank you for the lovely reminder of it!




senecabeach said:


> Good Morning ALL....
> 
> Pochahantas...here's a few more to get you psyched !!
> 
> Crissup...Thanks for explaining the light reflections to me..had no idea how that happened!!
> 
> GOVAC24 & SusanWasHere...Thanks sooo much for the compliments and sure, absolutely use it !!


----------



## burnsoc

Senecabeach,
You're right I'd be happy at either one. I'd love to know what kind of camera you're using, the pictures are fantastic!


----------



## Disneygrl36

Welcome Home!!!!!!!


----------



## senecabeach

Disneygrl36... love to see more HH shots  

burnsoc...it was my x-mas present to ME, Nikon D80.


----------



## burnsoc

Senecabeach,
Those are always the best presents. You always get what you want!


----------



## Disneygrl36

senecabeach said:


> Disneygrl36... love to see more HH shots




Here's the next one.....Live Oak Lodge


----------



## Disneygrl36

Pics of our studio accomodations


----------



## MiaSRN62

Very nice pics Melanie    Don't get to see too many from HH.


----------



## Disneygrl36

View from the balcony


----------



## RSoxFan

Here are some BCV pics from last July. Only 30 more sleeps until we go back!!


----------



## RSoxFan

I'm sorry these are so big. I'm not sure how to fix them.


----------



## senecabeach

Melanie... Thanks for the HH shots..Keep em comin' !!  

RSoxFan... Ya Hoo !! Here's a few more to get you psyched for your trip...


----------



## WDW Poly Princess

reesecup said:


> When were you there in January??? I'm curious and will tell you why when I find out...



Oops, I didn't notice this for a while!

I was there Jan 8-17.


----------



## Disneygrl36




----------



## senecabeach

Lets revive this thread...  keep this going....  
that clown sure looks scary at night..


----------



## dwelty

senecabeach said:


> Lets revive this thread...  keep this going....
> that clown sure looks scary at night..



Bozo can see into your soul!


----------



## shellynn24

I won't quote the pics again, but that clown is indeed scary at night


----------



## SandyCA

Wow, that reminds me of Pennywise the clown in Stephen King's IT


----------



## robinb

I posted this picture over on the SSR thread.  It's a panoramic view from my SSR studio in the Congress Park section:


----------



## goofydad99




----------



## MLK-RI

I love looking at this thread - Goofydad99 that BC photo is fantastic!!!


----------



## goofydad99

I am glad you like the picture.  I have seen so many of Boardwalk simila to this one that I couldn't resist taking one of my own.

Goofydad's wife


----------



## senecabeach

*Super pic, goofydad99 !!  Keep em coming !!  

Wish I could do a nice panorama like yours, robind*


----------



## theoarn

Goofydad99 that is a great picture.
Theo


----------



## senecabeach




----------



## robinb

senecabeach said:


> *
> Wish I could do a nice panorama like yours, robind*


My camera makes it easy (Canon IS-3) .  I have a special panoramic mode and the camera came with "stitching" software.


----------



## luna99

SandyCA said:


> Wow, that reminds me of Pennywise the clown in Stephen King's IT



ditto! as sarah jessica parker in Sex and the city so rightfully says:
"nothing.. is scarier... than a clown."


----------



## Disneygrl36

Main pool




Kiddie pool




Fire pit


----------



## barrie




----------



## senecabeach

robinb..cool.  Need to check on my Nikon software and see if I have it too  

I sure wish this place was a restaurant.  
Its Ariel's @ the BC, used for private parties & weddings.  Caught it open and being set up for a wedding. They wouldn't let me in..but..I caught a few, not good (but you get the idea)  pics.


----------



## Crissup

senecabeach said:


> I sure wish this place was a restaurant.   Its Ariel's @ the BC, used for private parties & weddings.QUOTE]
> 
> It used to be a very nice upscale seafood restaurant.  I'm not sure why they ever closed it.  I remember the one time I wanted to eat there, it was a bit outside of our price range at the time, but I'd always heard it was very good.  After they closed it, you used to be able to just walk in and look around, but now they have a gate that they lock shut when it's not in use.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

rbcheek said:


> Well, I've posted over 20 posts, and I still am unable to add attachments.
> I've tried everything suggested, but my posting rules (at the bottom of the page) says that I may not post attachments.
> Any more ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (still doesn't work)



I don't think anyone can actually attach anything.  Set yourself up an account at photobucket.com... upload your photos there and click on the img code then paste it into your post.  It is very easy.

This is what the link looks like (w/o the closing bracket).

http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/DSCF3026.jpg[/IMG

Here is it what you see 

[IMG]http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/DSCF3026.jpg

This is not an attachment, but rather a link to this photo in my account at photobucket.com

Good luck.  PM me if you need additional help.


----------



## adabob

Great thread i will try to find some pictures


----------



## senecabeach

Morning ALL...
Here's my pic.. going on vacation for a month and needed to post a few this AM.  enjoy..


----------



## LUVMICKEY

I love this thread.  All the pics are so beautiful.  Keep them coming okay.


----------



## Fortywinks




----------



## Crissup

Fortywinks said:


>



  Love the castle shot!!  The other's are also really nice!!


----------



## Fortywinks

Crissup said:


> Love the castle shot!!  The other's are also really nice!!



Thanks...., I've got bunches of the fireworks that I need to touchup to remove the smoke (Photoshop can work wonders). All these are some of the raw photos.


----------



## luna99

senecabeach said:


>



I LOVE being in places that are usually crowded and busy in the early morning hours before anyone else is up (or late evening hours) and experiencing it completely quiet and calm.. just like in these photos.  Senecabeach.. I am quickly becoming a huge fan of your pics!

thanks for posting these.. please keep more coming everyone, this thread is wonderful!


----------



## brack

The first day of our first DVC stay.


----------



## Disneynut4ever

rogerram said:


> Here is Luna Park at Boardwalk



Wow!  This is a really cool picture.

Can someone tell me if there is a picture of Stormalong Bay, similar to this shot, somewhere under this thread?  I would love to see the pool from this angle.


----------



## Disneynut4ever

Disneygrl36 said:


>



We're new to the DVC.  How do you get the Beach House?  Is it a house for just one family?


----------



## Mickey'sApprentice

The beach house in the pictures is located on Hilton Head Island, South Carolina.

The beach house is a complement to Disney's Hilton Head Island Resort.  Since the HHI resort is not on the beach, Disney has this beach house available to the guests.  There is a pool, restrooms, showers, nice common area, restaurant, and I think video games.  Its about a mile away from the resort, and across US278.  Disney has shuttles between the resort and the beach house.

We visited HHI in November and the resort and beach/beach house were all beautiful.

Nobody was on the beach in November. Breathtaking.


----------



## heaven2dc

KT27 said:


> Here are a few from from my wedding planning trip taken the 1st week of Feb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May 22, 2006 "Our Fairytale Wedding"
> Sea Breeze Point/Ariel's/UK Lower Illuminations Dessert Party



I was sitting here searching for pics of the BWV's and rediscovered this - how absolutely awesome esp the one taken off the dock looking towards the Boardwalk (sunset is so beautiful)!!

Someday I'll get to go back!!


----------



## senecabeach

Hello All... Im back after my month vacation...great pics here!!  Keep them coming!! BTW..Thanks, luna99 

Some sand castles in the Cape May restaurant...


----------



## soozaay

subcribing....great thread!


----------



## OneMoreTry




----------



## suzyqqq27

Going down the OKW main pool waterslide...




Playing at OKW in the sand...




OKW general picture...




OKW general picture 2...




Mexican Pavillion at EPCOT




Princess Lunch at Norway




My favourite - My girls see the castle as they round Main St. in the Magic Kingdom - Sydney didn't remember being there when she was 2 years old...I love the look on her face!  This is what it's all about for me.


----------



## pilferk

suzyqqq27 said:


>



OK, question:

What kind of stroller is that?  And how "flat" does it fold?

We've been looking for a double "umbrella" type stroller that will fold pretty flat, and take up about as much space as two "regular" umbrella strollers.

Yours looks like it MIGHT fit the bill.


----------



## Mike©

Here you go....

http://toltec.no-ip.biz/WDW/

 Sorry, but posting them here would just be to much work LOL 

 OH! And screen Savers http://toltec.no-ip.biz/files/ScreenSavers/


----------



## suzyqqq27

We got this stroller specifically for our last trip to WDW.

The good:
Folds up very flat
Not too heavy
No bigger than two umbrella strollers when folded
Cheap, cheap, cheap at $69
The sun shades are positional at the front for more shade (they fold a little) 

The bad:
No storage whatsoever
The seats don't recline all the way back
6 sets of wheels instead of 4

The very bad:
I bought it at Zellers...I am Canadian
I don't think you have this store in the States


The make is Avalon.  I don't know if they sell them in America.

Good luck,
Suzanne


----------



## pilferk

suzyqqq27 said:


> We got this stroller specifically for our last trip to WDW.
> 
> The good:
> Folds up very flat
> Not too heavy
> No bigger than two umbrella strollers when folded
> Cheap, cheap, cheap at $69
> The sun shades are positional at the front for more shade (they fold a little)
> 
> The bad:
> No storage whatsoever
> The seats don't recline all the way back
> 6 sets of wheels instead of 4
> 
> The very bad:
> I bought it at Zellers...I am Canadian
> I don't think you have this store in the States
> 
> 
> The make is Avalon.  I don't know if they sell them in America.
> 
> Good luck,
> Suzanne



Thanks...sadly, I can't find them anywhere in the US...and shipping from Cananda makes them a bit more pricey.

I DID, though, in my search find a Jeep Wrangler All Weather Sport stroller which looks a LOT like yours.  We went out today to see it....and it's perfect.  Like yours, not much storage (we bought 2 of the mesh bags to hang off the back...that will work), and the seats recline but not all the way back (we can live with that) BUT it was $69 too.  It looks almost EXACTLY like yours, though, except the sun shades are curved and it's got the Jeep insignia up by the heads.  I found it while searching for the name you gave, so...THANKS!


----------



## suzyqqq27

We have a single Jeep umbrella stroller from before we needed two and we really liked it.  It has really sturdy wheels and the sun shade is good.  My only problem with it now is that the foot strap broke but that was because my nephew sat in it during Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party when he was six...he may be six but when bedtime comes around, he's TIRED.  The stroller had already gone through many years of use and was a hand-me-down to us and with his weight it gave.  I can't see that being a problem for normal use.

Glad you found something!
Suzanne


----------



## DisneyDaze36

I am loving looking at all these pictures!!

We are week old DVC members and so very excited for our first stay!


----------



## senecabeach

Lets go to the pool tonite....


----------



## suzyqqq27

>



DVC should hire you to do their promotional material...really, really beautiful stuff.  I love them.

Please keep posting,
Suzanne


----------



## pilferk

suzyqqq27 said:


> We have a single Jeep umbrella stroller from before we needed two and we really liked it.  It has really sturdy wheels and the sun shade is good.  My only problem with it now is that the foot strap broke but that was because my nephew sat in it during Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party when he was six...he may be six but when bedtime comes around, he's TIRED.  The stroller had already gone through many years of use and was a hand-me-down to us and with his weight it gave.  I can't see that being a problem for normal use.
> 
> Glad you found something!
> Suzanne



Thanks!

This literally will be a "Disney only" stroller.  We have a "big" tandem that we usually use when out and about, but it's WAY to big to truck along with us down to "the world".

I'm glad to hear they're sturdy!  We've had the "foot strap" issue with other umbrella strollers, too.....I've fixed it with rivets and a hot glue gun....but the "break" was at the strap, not the foot rest, itself.


----------



## senecabeach

Suzanne... So glad you like my pics.  Many Thanks for the compliments.   
Got a DSLR camera @ Christmas (my present to ME) and with the help of the "real" photographers on this board took some decent shots on my May trip.  
Again... Thank You !!  

Here's today's POTD.  Yep, lets go swimmin'


----------



## Pocahantas

senecabeach said:


> Lets go to the pool tonite....




Seneca, this one has to be my absolute favorite of all you have done so far!!  That is an awesome picture!!!!!!


----------



## abk96




----------



## abk96




----------



## theoarn

Awsome Pictures 
I will post a few pretty soon I will be at SSR in 62 hours.
Theo


----------



## abk96




----------



## Crissup

Not a DVC resort, but the latest "resort" I used my points to stay at...


----------



## abk96




----------



## heaven2dc

abk96 said:


>




Wow - I want THAT room on my next visit!!  What a view!


----------



## senecabeach

SAB..


----------



## theoarn

I have a few to post and I will get them in here as soon as I get permission to post attachments.




Does anybody know why my image didn't post??
Theo


----------



## senecabeach

> I have a few to post and I will get them in here as soon as I get permission to post attachments.
> http://web.mac.com/theckerman/iWeb/S...l?slideIndex=2
> Does anybody know why my image didn't post??



theoarn... I dont know anything about "permission to post attachments".

I do know that most of us upload our pics to sites like... here on the DIS there is an upload picture site, photobucket, shutterfly..guess there are others.  Then copy/paste the


----------



## theoarn

Thanks for that info.
I have 2 posts of the same think.  Do you know how to delete a post?
Theo


----------



## BigMama

Pocahantas said:


> Seneca, this one has to be my absolute favorite of all you have done so far!! That is an awesome picture!!!!!!


it looks like a post card!!!!!!


----------



## senecabeach

Thanks ALL and everyone has shared some *"GREAT"* pics here!  

Lets keep this thread going ..


----------



## BigMama

senecabeach said:


> Thanks ALL and everyone has shared some *"GREAT"* pics here!
> 
> Lets keep this thread going ..


U TAKE WONDERFUL PICTURES!! IT LOOKS LIKE WE ARE NEIGHBORS!GOTTA LOVE THE JERSEY SHORE!


----------



## Mean Queen

From our very first stay at BCV.  We fell in love with the pool... and the Kitchen Sink.


----------



## BlakeNJ

abk96 said:


>



Great picture.  Where is this at SSR?  The balcony looks huge.  Can you sit outside?

Thanks,
Blakely


----------



## senecabeach

BlakeNJ..its the Boardwalk and ...yes...great rockin' chairs on the porch !!


----------



## GOVAC24

Finally I can post one!  This is from our recent trip home!


----------



## larrytau

GOVAC24 said:


> Finally I can post one!  This is from our recent trip home!



Thanks for finding out how to post, GOVAC!  I love that walk into WL and your picture!


----------



## DisneyHumbug

I haven't been to VWL in a few years and that pic makes me want to go back!!


----------



## jpeka65844

LOVE that pic of the WL walkway!   You know, when we stayed there in March, I'd get a soda from Roaring Forks or visit the Mercantile at night JUST so I could walk it in the dark.  It's great in the day but it's even BETTER at night!  With the flickering lamps and crickets.......

I'm SO HOMESICK!!!  97 days till BWV/WL!!!!!




Denice T.
Olathe, KS


----------



## boBQuincy

From some of our favorite WDW photos, at:
http://suzieandbob.com/wdw/best/

and at:
http://suzieandbob.com/wdw/dec06/


----------



## senecabeach




----------



## PrincessV

My first trip HOME!  






SSR - Grandstand section


----------



## larrytau

Great pictures, Bob, of suzieand bob!
Thanks for sharing!



boBQuincy said:


> From some of our favorite WDW photos, at:
> http://suzieandbob.com/wdw/best/
> 
> and at:
> http://suzieandbob.com/wdw/dec06/


----------



## DisneyHumbug




----------



## senecabeach

AH...35 more sleeps and I'll be sittin' right here !!


----------



## GOVAC24

Another from our August Trip. You can see how humid it was by the haze. This was at 8am! But it's a great view!


----------



## TenThousandVolts

GOVAC24 said:


> Another from our August Trip. You can see how humid it was by the haze. This was at 8am! But it's a great view!



Hey GOVAC24- that is a cool picture- where do you take that from? (sorry bad grammar)


----------



## coachlad

​Several years ago we got into BoardWalk from Idaho at 3 A.M. and even though we called ahead everything was taken ???  So for the night the DVC desk asked if we would mind taking this for the night!!!!!


----------



## GOVAC24

TenThousandVolts said:


> Hey GOVAC24- that is a cool picture- where do you take that from? (sorry bad grammar)




We were on one of the boats heading to MK. They picked us up at VWL then headed over to FW to pick up then onto MK. THis picture was taken on the way back.





It was too humid to be sitting out in these even at night while we were at VWL but next time look out!


----------



## Mischa

abk96 said:


>





BlakeNJ said:


> Great picture.  Where is this at SSR?  The balcony looks huge.  Can you sit outside?
> 
> Thanks,
> Blakely



I agree great picture abk96.  I'm curious too - where at SSR is this?



coachlad said:


> ​Several years ago we got into BoardWalk from Idaho at 3 A.M. and even though we called ahead everything was taken ???  So for the night the DVC desk asked if we would mind taking this for the night!!!!!


Did I miss something?  What did they want you to take for the night?


----------



## larrytau

So. like we give up, Coach!! What did DVC "force" you to take for the night??


----------



## larrytau

And, Michelle, that picture is from the Boardwalk.


----------



## GOVAC24

This was taken from the walkway(4th floor I think) in the WL. I could look up look up each time we went in there & still would see something new. SO beautiful!


----------



## PrincessV

SSR, Grandstand Studio


----------



## senecabeach




----------



## bpmorley

senecabeach said:


>



Nice picture.  We've never done that clam bake.  but we plan on it one of these visits.  I'll be in your neck of the woods next weekend.  LBI here I come


----------



## DisneyHumbug




----------



## GOVAC24

A sad site, leaving Wilderness Lodge for home.  This was taken from the ME bus.


----------



## senecabeach




----------



## BigMama

senecabeach said:


>


your photographs are always so beautiful!!!


----------



## larrytau

I second BigMama!  Well done, Senecabeach!


----------



## abk96

Mischa said:


> I agree great picture abk96.  I'm curious too - where at SSR is this?




Thank you! It's from the BW not SSR.


----------



## senecabeach

*BigMama & larrytau....
Many THANKS for the compliments !! * 

Digital is just great..you know, take 10...keep 1  
26 more sleeps and I get to refill my supply!!  



An empty BC foyer/hallway..


----------



## abk96

senecabeach said:


> *BigMama & larrytau....
> Many THANKS for the compliments !! *
> 
> Digital is just great..you know, take 10...keep 1
> 26 more sleeps and I get to refill my supply!!
> 
> 
> 
> An empty BC foyer/hallway..


Nice pictures.

I've never seen BC so empty.  Was this in the middle of the night or something?


----------



## GOVAC24

My DMIL in our kitchen at VWL. We all had a great time.


----------



## GILL-WDW

I love looking at all the picts....  I can't wait to return in March 2008


----------



## Disney Kim

here are a two pictures I took from the Boat dock at the Beach Club


----------



## GOVAC24

VWL as you come from the Magical Express to the hotel!


----------



## senecabeach

> I've never seen BC so empty. Was this in the middle of the night or something?



abk96....yes, it sure was late, after evening EMH's and was I tired..ugh!
Here's a few more....


----------



## DisneyHumbug

From room 5003 at BWV.


----------



## GOVAC24

The drive up at VWL from the bus stop


----------



## DisneyJen

DisneyHumbug said:


> From room 5003 at BWV.



This is what our DD calls our "home" as we requested villas in that area and that is the one we usually get.


----------



## petbren

Is that a boardwalk view, or a standard view??


----------



## DisneyHumbug

That's a Boardwalk view.


----------



## boBQuincy




----------



## J and R's mom

Wow...that sky looks kinda creepy...was that an incoming storm?


----------



## TenThousandVolts

WOW BobQuincy- that is beautiful- The resort just sparkles! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mischa

boBQuincy said:


>



Gorgeous picture - wow!!  
It could be my imagination, but it looks like a tornado was forming.


----------



## GOVAC24

Oh My Goodness!!! This Is An Awesome Picture!!


----------



## boBQuincy

J and R's mom said:


> Wow...that sky looks kinda creepy...was that an incoming storm?



Incoming storm for sure!  We were about to head for the Studios to see "Fantasmic" but our boat captain said it wouldn't be worth it.  He was right, before we tied up at Beach/Yacht dock the wind and rain had already started, big time!

I just got a 20" x 30" print of this photo from MPix, it looks really, *really* good!

boB


----------



## ADP

Summer on the Savanna!


----------



## senecabeach

boBQuincy... Spectacular shot !!!! 

7 more sleeps 

Doin' the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Dance !!


----------



## GOVAC24

I can almost feel the warm fall air & smell the water in this lovely shot! Good job


----------



## TenThousandVolts

senecabeach said:


> 7 more sleeps



 7 more days and Seneca will be taking more pictures for us all to enjoy!  Hooray!


----------



## Ratpack

cdmickey said:


> I say go for it.  I think the magnet cost us $4, had the adhesive in the garage and it took no time to make the magic happen.  We just wanted to show we were proud of our membership (and maybe one day we'll get a toot, on the horn, if other members see our hitch on the way "Home")



Since I have the cover already, mind if I copy it as well?  And since I am in SC, there is a good chance we may cross paths.  We come to your area quiet a bit for a day at the beach.


----------



## trvlr4301r

From our recent stay at the AK Villas.  We had a studio and we absolutely loved it.  Getting up in the morning and sitting on the balcony looking over the savannah was just wonderful!


----------



## bpmorley

Nice pictures, can't wait to stay there


----------



## senecabeach

trvlr4301r...

Thanks for sharing the great VAK shots.   
2 more sleeps for my 1st stay @ the CR..getting psyched!!  
Saving my pts. for my May solo trip..yep, already scheduled.


----------



## trvlr4301r

bpmorley said:


> Nice pictures, can't wait to stay there



You're welcome and I'll bet you will enjoy it when you stay there.


----------



## trvlr4301r

senecabeach said:


> trvlr4301r...
> 
> Thanks for sharing the great VAK shots.
> 2 more sleeps for my 1st stay @ the CR..getting psyched!!
> Saving my pts. for my May solo trip..yep, already scheduled.




You're welcome and enjoy your trip at CR.  Hope to see your pictures when you get back.


----------



## lesley.a.murray@talk

trvlr4301r
Those shots of AKV are fabulous! 
  Oh no! 
I feel.....an...add-on coming!!!!!


----------



## DisneyRN51207

Can't wait to see more AKV pictures.  Getting excited for December in "the world".


----------



## senecabeach

Hello All... Im back and thought you would like to see the progress of the CR....

There are 2 huge (about 12-14 story) cranes in the pic towering upward and saw them working moving stuff & things.  
Also you can see 2 newly cemented square columns & rebar coming over toward the tower.
Also...the view of fireworks is limited on the 4th flr deck due to construction walls and storage bins on the deck as shown in this next pic..
























*This lousey last night picture would have shown it best...sorry...but I was just too tired to try another one*


----------



## DisneyJen

These photos are fantastic!

Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## petbren

> Hello All... Im back and thought you would like to see the progress of the CR....
> 
> There are 2 huge (about 12-14 story) cranes in the pic towering upward and saw them working moving stuff & things.




OK, so I don't get it.

What is the official word on what they are building. 
I know we are all speculating that it is another DVC property, but why the big secret. 
AKV went on sale before anything was started, with conversion of the main hotel rooms for people to stay in (I know I have booked March 08).
Recently the big announcement about Hawaii . 
 So what's with the Cloak and Dagger on this one


----------



## Crissup

petbren said:


> So what's with the Cloak and Dagger on this one



  Personally, I'm not convinced it's a DVC property.  As you pointed out, Disney has generally announced the properties early enough to start presales.  Also, I see no reason for the CR to give up this property to DVC, since they have no problem filling it.


----------



## senecabeach

A few SSR pics today....


----------



## TenThousandVolts

Thanks Senecabeach- those are beautiful. 68 more days till I I am at SSR!


----------



## simzac

Simply fantastic pictures senecabeach. I remember the day last January when DW and myself took the ferry from OKW to SSR, your first picture is etched in my mind forever. Seeing it brings back some wonderful memories.


----------



## Maribell

Thanks Senecabeach!  Your pictures are great!  My husband and I will be headed to SSR in 31 days for our first trip home and these pictures are making me more excited than I already am (if that is really possible)!!


----------



## Mischa

Thanks for the pics Senecabeach.  Can't wait to go home - only 7 more days!


----------



## A2Goofy

Here are two photos from last week.  The first is of the nice long balcony on BCV room 233, a 2-BR dedicated unit:






The second is of the CRV (or whatever it turns out to be!   )construction as of 10-21-07:






We had a wonderful time and can't wait to go back!


----------



## mjy

senecabeach said:


> Hello All... Im back and thought you would like to see the progress of the CR....


 


trvlr4301r said:


> From our recent stay at the AK Villas. We had a studio and we absolutely loved it. Getting up in the morning and sitting on the balcony looking over the savannah was just wonderful!


 
*BEAUTIFUL pictures!*

May I ask the two of you what kind of camera you use?  I'm looking to purchase a new one and I like the quality of the pictures you took.

Care to share information?  Thanks!


----------



## senecabeach

Thanks for the compliment, mjy !! 
I have a Nikon D 80.  Got it for X-mas last year and  it !!


----------



## larrytau

Great pictures, A2Goofy and Senecabeach!

Is your camera simply the Nikon D80 body, or are you using one of the attachments?  One of your earlier pictures (maybe at SSR?) looked like you were using a wide-angle attachment?


----------



## A2Goofy

Another photo taken at sunrise from BCV room 233 last week.   






Note, I used my new Canon A570IS during this trip.


----------



## Buckeye Fan

These pics are unbelievable! I've spent the last hour just looking at them. Can't wait to go in March! I don't think I have enough posts to attach photos, but just wanted to thank everyone who took the time to do so.  I'm missing Dis...


----------



## DisneyHumbug




----------



## GILL-WDW

How many post do you need to post pictures?


----------



## TenThousandVolts

GILL-WDW said:


> How many post do you need to post pictures?


I don't think you need a number of posts- you just have to have the photo already hosted somewhere (like snapfish, shutterfly, or right here on the photo section of the DIS) and then you put the address of the photo between the image brackets by clicking on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this icon when you are posting.


----------



## trvlr4301r

I have the Sony DH5 and I really like it a lot.  It has a great zoom and I have been really pleased with my pictures.





mjy said:


> *BEAUTIFUL pictures!*
> 
> May I ask the two of you what kind of camera you use?  I'm looking to purchase a new one and I like the quality of the pictures you took.
> 
> Care to share information?  Thanks!


----------



## cdmickey

Early morning walk


----------



## simzac

cdmickey said:


> Early morning walk



Reading that sign put a huge smile on my face this morning.


----------



## senecabeach

On a beautiful evening..


----------



## Launchpad11B

This pic takes me back to our BC stay in Sept. Thanks for the memory!


----------



## cdmickey

Another early morning shot, this one from our balconey:


----------



## Debs Hill

Bump!!! Would love to see some photos of the AKL Villas- 1 bed! 
Love
Debsx


----------



## OurDogCisco

I've posted these before but I'm slowly deleting my photos off my old site and putting them on a different one.

Walking to the bus stop at BCV May 2005:






At the bus stop at BCV May 2005:






Walking through the Solarium at BCV May 2005:


----------



## OurDogCisco

The Solarium Lobby:






View from our room.  I don't remember what room we had except that it was a dedeciated 2 bedroom:


----------



## OurDogCisco

Wilderness Lodge at Xmas time:

View from our room # 4523    at VWL Dec 2006






View of the pool from our room at VWL Dec 2006






Christmas tree in DVC lobby at VWL:






Dock leading out to the boat transportation at VWL:






Games at VWL:






cute bike crossing sign at VWL:






Close-up of Xmas tree in VWL lobby Dec 2006






Beach area at VWL Dec 2006


----------



## MermaidJan

*Magic Kingdom - Feb 2007*


----------



## Chim Chiminy

Well, I made it to page 50!  
Great photos so far......here are a few more of mine.
Fireplace in the Iron Spike room




Rocking chairs from the porch at VWL












Rocking chairs in the Iron Spike room


----------



## senecabeach

This guy is real scary at night....


----------



## BlakeNJ

senecabeach said:


> This guy is real scary at night....



Boy, you're right!


----------



## NJmouse




----------



## RJVoe

We were there duing the first week of December.  One of the transportation drivers told us it was DVC project they were keeping quiet.  One of the salesman for DVC at SSR told us they've been told to keep it quiet and that the driver could lose his job for telling us as they don't want people t wait for the CR while they're trying to see Animal Kingdom.  He also said he wouldn't bet on anything until it actually happens.


----------



## SamRoc

At the entrance of VWL this weekend.


----------



## senecabeach

Ah...home    131 more sleeps


----------



## senecabeach




----------



## SantaRay

We ran into some special guests at Beach Club last week.


----------



## nzdisneymom

I have quite a few pics from Vero Beach here:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1671622


----------



## KLEONARD

Photos from my 12-31 to 01-06 trip to SSR.

Bridge





Not so hidden Mickey





Three amigos





Stairwell view


----------



## bigsmooth

DtD view from our SSR Balcony


----------



## bigsmooth

View during the day


----------



## cdmickey




----------



## ont/ohana

Vero Beach January 5th, 2008


----------



## tea pot

OH!!!! I really need to go HOME.


----------



## ont/ohana

tea pot said:


> OH!!!! I really need to go HOME.



Wishing we were home too!!


----------



## cdmickey

Last week, first trip to SSR (still not my favorite but not bad); this, another shot of the bridge:


----------



## ont/ohana

A rainy day at SSR is still better than a snowy day at home


----------



## BigMama

HOW ABOUT SOME SSR PHOTOS!























[


----------



## BigMama

HERE ARE SOME MORE


----------



## cdmickey




----------



## athenna

Great pics! 
Gosh, I am homeseick for sure now 
Only 283 more days to go


----------



## StormTigger

I'm loving these pics, but where the heck are all the people?!


----------



## highoctane

It is the best time to be there right now (no Crowds).  

Okay, which pool is the frog spitting in?


----------



## Patricia721

highoctane said:


> It is the best time to be there right now (no Crowds).
> 
> Okay, which pool is the frog spitting in?



Congress Park pool at Saratoga Springs


----------



## senecabeach

OMGosh...103 more sleeps...


----------



## wingawh

Early morning at SSR of 1/20/08


----------



## wingawh

Sunset at BCV 1/22/08


----------



## mello

cdmickey said:


> Last week, first trip to SSR (still not my favorite but not bad); this, another shot of the bridge:



Thanks for sharing. It's really making me homesick!


----------



## cdmickey

Another, at SSR


----------



## Jamian

SSR 11-27-2007:


----------



## Jamian

SSR 11-26-2007


----------



## Jamian

SSR 11-26-2007


----------



## Jamian

SSR 11-27-2007


----------



## TenThousandVolts

Now I am officially homesick for SSR 




Stopped on the bridge with my coffee early one morning, such a peaceful view.


----------



## Jamian

SSR 11-26-2007


----------



## Jamian

SSR 11-27-2007 (Artist's Palette)


----------



## Jamian

SSR 11-28-2007 (View from 2435)


----------



## Jamian

BCV 11-28-2007


----------



## Jamian

SSR 12-08-2007


----------



## Jamian

SSR 12-08-2007


----------



## Jamian

SSR 12-08-2007


----------



## loribell

Beautiful pics! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## PEANUT1

our first DVC trip in October


----------



## loribell

How cute!


----------



## kab407

Jamian said:


> SSR 12-08-2007



There's no place like home...there's no place like home....


----------



## sajetto

Peanut, that photo is adorable!


----------



## Debs Hill

Bump! 
Debsxxx


----------



## mikeandkarla

I've been on the boards almost a year now and have never posted a picture.  Can someone guide me in attempting to post a pic?  Thanks.


----------



## pickles

mikeandkarla said:


> I've been on the boards almost a year now and have never posted a picture.  Can someone guide me in attempting to post a pic?  Thanks.



go to www.photobucket.com  create a free account, upload your pics there. Then copy and paste the "img" link in your message here..preview to make sure you got it right and then post!


----------



## mikeandkarla

Thanks pickles.  I think I'll try one.


----------



## mikeandkarla

http://i268.photobucket.com/albums/jj34/mikeandkarla/100_3522.jpg

1st photo post.  Hope it works.


----------



## mikeandkarla

Lets try this again with an image.


----------



## RLRDA

Gorgeous pictures, Jamian....thanks for posting!!


----------



## RLRDA

mikeandkarla said:


> Lets try this again with an image.



Adorable!


----------



## mikeandkarla

why are my pictures soooo big?  Can I reduce its size?


----------



## dbprimeaux




----------



## dbprimeaux




----------



## dbprimeaux




----------



## dbprimeaux




----------



## dbprimeaux




----------



## dbprimeaux

deleted


----------



## dbprimeaux

deleted


----------



## dbprimeaux

deleted


----------



## dbprimeaux

deleted


----------



## dbprimeaux

deleted


----------



## mickeymom629

I don't know what those food pictures had to do with the title of this thread, but they sure made me hungry!


----------



## dbprimeaux

Sorry...if I posted these on the "wrong" post. I just thought they would be helpful to DVC members when making dinner reservations.


----------



## lesley.a.murray@talk

Oh my! That pork tenderloin looks fabulous.


----------



## PEANUT1

sajetto said:


> Peanut, that photo is adorable!


thanks.


----------



## PEANUT1

mikeandkarla said:


> why are my pictures soooo big?  Can I reduce its size?


 
after you download the pics...click the edit button and resize to message board size.


----------



## javamom

DB you should go post those on the Food Porn thread over on the dining board!!!  Yummo!


----------



## dbprimeaux

Ok, I deleted the food pictures.


----------



## funhouse8




----------



## sajetto

The sky looks like its about to open up and pour buckets in that pic!


----------



## dbprimeaux




----------



## dbprimeaux




----------



## dbprimeaux




----------



## funhouse8

sajetto said:


> The sky looks like its about to open up and pour
> It did!


----------



## Debs Hill

Bump!


----------



## tink6137130




----------



## tink6137130




----------



## Debs Hill

Bump!!!


----------



## heaven2dc

tink6137130 said:


>




Oh yes...this is what I'm talking about


----------



## Debs Hill

Bump!


----------



## cdmickey




----------



## mikeandkarla

PEANUT1 said:


> after you download the pics...click the edit button and resize to message board size.



Got it. Thanks!


----------



## allaboutmm

Do you think if I click my heels, and say, "Theres no place like home, theres no place like home", I'll end up home at SSR? Did I mention we are in the middle of a snowstorm with about 7" so far?!


----------



## mikeandkarla

SSR High Rock Springs Pool slide:


----------



## Debs Hill

bump


----------



## Alacrity




----------



## Alacrity




----------



## adabob




----------



## Debs Hill

Bump!


----------



## Alacrity




----------



## mouseaddicts

Taken by the quiet pool @ SSR


----------



## gmboy95

cdmickey said:


> Early morning walk




I absolutely loved this picture....dont know why, but I did


----------



## Arthur27




----------



## msabol01

gmboy95 said:


> I absolutely loved this picture....dont know why, but I did



That's a picture worthy of being included in a planning book.


----------



## Arthur27

Grrrrrr. I'll figure it out.


----------



## fireman17

These are both from our first DVC stay at Old Key West. One is of our three beautiful children on the balcony right before we left for MK and the second is the sunrise from our balcony overlooking the golf course.
Can't wait to go back in October for SSR stay.


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

tink6137130 said:


>



ART!!!!  What a sweetheart!  He's been at the Beach Club for years and years!!!


----------



## Arthur27




----------



## Arthur27




----------



## Arthur27

These two pics are from MGM (HollyWood Studios) this past Christmass.

Can someone tell me how to make the pics smaller. I'm using photobucket.


----------



## DisneydaveCT

Alacrity said:


>




Very nice pic Al. 

I hope you and your bride are doing well.


----------



## Alacrity

DisneydaveCT said:


> Very nice pic Al.
> 
> I hope you and your bride are doing well.



Just dandy! though Ii think she's had just about enough of this snow buisness!


----------



## KLEONARD

A link to pictures from Jan 2008 trip.

http://s52.photobucket.com/albums/g24/KLEONARD1955/DISNEY%20MEMORIES/


----------



## Debs Hill

Bump!


----------



## simzac

Debs Hill said:


> Bump!



Not sure why you keep bumping this thread.  It is locked at the top of this forum as a sticky.


----------



## disissue

Perfect time to ask this question its making me crazy and of course I am always far to embarrased to ask but what does "bump" mean in a post???


----------



## Crissup

disissue said:


> what does "bump" mean in a post???



  Everytime someone posts a new message to a thread, it moves that thread back to the top of page one.  Many people only look at page one, so as a thread moves to page two, it can be forgotten about.  Bumping it is a post to move it back to the top of page one without having to actually contribute anything to the thread.


----------



## disissue

Thank you I can now put that brain teaser to sleep!


----------



## Alacrity




----------



## luna99

I love this thread!


----------



## CarolAnnC

The issue of "Bump" has been addressed, and everyone here is now aware that it is unnecessary to post such on this Sticky thread.

Let's get back to the topic at hand of enjoying our DVC Pictures.  Thanks everyone!


----------



## mamaprincess




----------



## LadyTrampScamp&Angel

Ok, I haven't done this in a long time so let's see if this works.

My kids loved the topiaries in front of the Wilderness Lodge/Villas last June 

http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b235/ladytrampscampandangel/VWL 2007/571e45dd.jpg

http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b235/ladytrampscampandangel/VWL 2007/389b0fe3.jpg

http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b235/ladytrampscampandangel/VWL 2007/6037b7a0.jpg


----------



## nikkistevej

mamaprincess said:


>



Wow, I can't believe Minnie came to see you, I'm so jealous!!


----------



## luvthattink

here are a few for ya!


----------



## luvthattink

I don't know why they are so big...what should I do to fix it?


----------



## Alacrity

luvthattink said:


> I don't know why they are so big...what should I do to fix it?



You may have some software on your PC or that came with the camera that should allow resizing of the pictures for posting or emailing.  Picasa is also a photo management program available from Google.  It's free and has an option to export a photo and resize.  Google for Picasa and you'll find it!

Or http://picasa.google.com


----------



## Crissup

luvthattink said:


>



  I like this one a lot.  Very clear photo of the BWV.  Nice job!


----------



## luvthattink

I think I figured out how to resize them!


----------



## CDNmouse

Our messy kitchenette area in our Studio at the Beach Club.

Red wine and Tim Horton's coffee set up and ready to go.


----------



## luvthattink

Alacrity said:


> You may have some software on your PC or that came with the camera that should allow resizing of the pictures for posting or emailing.  Picasa is also a photo management program available from Google.  It's free and has an option to export a photo and resize.  Google for Picasa and you'll find it!
> 
> Or http://picasa.google.com



Thank you for your help...I did figure it out on photobucket!


----------



## theoarn

The 3 Wilderness Amigos


----------



## CDNmouse

Room 475 at the Beach Club Villas.
This room is a studio. Looking our toward EPCOT

You can see the EPCOT ball and the back of SOAR'N






Gary


----------



## dbprimeaux




----------



## luvthattink

Last Sept. we took our first trip to WDW as DVC members.  we used our points to stay at the BWV and had a fantastic time.  

Chandelier in the lobby





Carousel in the lobby....my kids loved looking at this





Waiting area in the lobby where my kids sat and waited for us to check in


----------



## luvthattink

deleting


----------



## luna99

luvthattink said:


> Chandelier in the lobby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carousel in the lobby....my kids loved looking at this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting area in the lobby where my kids sat and waited for us to check in



The BW lobby is just so gorgeous...*sigh*  thanks for posting these!


----------



## luvthattink

Views from our balconies


----------



## cheer4bison

theoarn said:


> The 3 Wilderness Amigos



Wow, this is an amazing photograph.   So realistic!  I was there just a week ago, and seeing this picture made me feel like I'm still there.  Thanks for posting!!!

By the way, didn't you mean four amigos?  Can't forget Humphrey now, can we?


----------



## luvthattink

One of my favorite sights...makes me happy!!!


----------



## gmboy95

Arthur27 said:


>




This is a great picture....and by the way this is my all time favorite thread....some of you people take great pictures (more people in the photos)


----------



## missy2217

msmouse said:


> Bumping with a shot from OKW Jan 07
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



AWESOME PHOTO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## missy2217

simzac said:


> Reading that sign put a huge smile on my face this morning.



I soooooooooooo wish I were there right now!


----------



## gmboy95

only three weeks to go!!!!....cant wait to see some of these great scenes


----------



## CDNmouse

Duck finds an unusual place to nest at Storm Along Bay (Beach Club)






Gary


----------



## Claire L

View from our studio at SSR last October in the early morning 






Claire


----------



## LoveTheWDWMagic

This was taken from our 5th floor 1brd villa.  Forgot the room number.


----------



## luvthattink




----------



## Crissup

These are some great photos getting posted lately.  I love the Boardwalk area and my home resort is the BWV.


----------



## bpmorley

We're staying @ BWV for the first time this coming May.  Can't wait.


----------



## LoveMickey

OKW


----------



## aDVCguy

Thought I'd share some pix of SSR's Main Theme Pool...


----------



## CheapMom

Dolphins playing between our boat and the kayak group!


----------



## korzmom

how cool is that!   and dvcguy those are beautiful shots of ssr you must have been up very early to get those (no people) shots...


----------



## kt-scarlett

My home away from home.


----------



## tammymacb

LoveMickey said:


> OKW




I love that picture.  I just bought a resale at BCV but everytime I see pics of OKW, I hope I didn't make a mistake...


----------



## Dman67




----------



## theoarn

Great picture
Has the haunted mansion reopened since the upgrade??


----------



## Dman67

theoarn said:


> Great picture
> Has the haunted mansion reopened since the upgrade??



Oh yea, it's been open for several months now.  It's not a major upgrade but it's still a cool ride.


----------



## Dman67

I adjusted the image to make it a little smaller.


----------



## theoarn

Here is a link to photos from our summer 2007 trip to SSR
http://web.mac.com/theckerman/iWeb/Site/Summer 2007 Disney.html
Theo


----------



## luna99

theoarn said:


> Here is a link to photos from our summer 2007 trip to SSR
> http://web.mac.com/theckerman/iWeb/Site/Summer 2007 Disney.html
> Theo



great pictures!! is SSR a dog friendly resort?


----------



## loribell

luna99 said:


> great pictures!! is SSR a dog friendly resort?



I don't believe Disney allows dogs at any of their resorts. If  you bring your dog it has to be housed in the kennels.


----------



## loribell

theoarn said:


> Here is a link to photos from our summer 2007 trip to SSR
> http://web.mac.com/theckerman/iWeb/Site/Summer 2007 Disney.html
> Theo



Great pics. And now I know why the dog question was asked.


----------



## theoarn

luna99 said:


> great pictures!! is SSR a dog friendly resort?



SSR doesn't allow animals to stay in the rooms.
Diesel was boarded at the Kennel near the Magic Kingdom.  I don't remember the price but I do remember thinking it was  reasonable.  Here is a link.
http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/wdw/common/guestServicesDetail?id=GuestServicesKennelsDetailPage

We did bring Diesel over to the SSR area and walked him around on the trails there.  He really enjoyed that.  SSR is one of the larger DVC areas and is good for walking and jogging.

All in all we thought the Kennel was a nice one.  Although I am not an expert on Kennels.  As part of the deal you are required to go every day to exercise your dog.  Which we did several times a day.  It would be awsome if you could take your pet companion on some of the rides with you.

If you have more questions I can have my sister post , she was the one who handled the dog care.
theo


----------



## loribell

theoarn said:


> All in all we thought the Kennel was a nice one.  Although I am not an expert on Kennels.  As part of the deal you are required to go every day to exercise your dog.  Which we did several times a day.  It would be awsome if you could take your pet companion on some of the rides with you.
> 
> If you have more questions I can have my sister post , she was the one who handled the dog care.
> theo



I wonder what would go through a dogs mind if we were to put it on some of those rides!


----------



## Crissup

loribell said:


> I wonder what would go through a dogs mind if we were to put it on some of those rides!



  Like Rock'n'Roller Coaster?


----------



## theoarn

I have added some more pictures and a new web page for my 2007 trip.
http://web.mac.com/theckerman/iWeb/Site/Summer 2007 Disney.html


----------



## priley88

Hi Everyone,
I am learning how to post pics. I hope it turns out.
Pam


----------



## priley88

Hi,
I think I got it just trying to see if I can make them smaller.
Sorry if they are to big.


----------



## miwdwfan

My first OKW trip with my best friend.


----------



## aDVCguy

Springs Area-1




Springs Area-2




Springs Area-3




Springs Room 3311 Balcony View




Congress Park-1




Congress Park-2




Congress Park-3




Congress Park-4




Congress Park-5




Congress Park-6




Congress Park-7




Broadway-Looking East




Broadway Looking West




Paddocks Area


----------



## cybertea201

POSTING!! SUBSCRIBING!

BCV

















Don't own yet, BUT, i hopfully we will soon, just have to wait for Disney to approve SSR.


----------



## knothead180

Porch of The Green Cabin Room at Vero Beach, best spot for cocktail hour!


----------



## Pocahantas

knothead180 said:


> Porch of The Green Cabin Room at Vero Beach, best spot for cocktail hour!




We'll be sitting here for the first time having cocktails in about 50 days - can't wait  !!!  Thanks for posting that picture.


----------



## Dman67

aDVCguy said:


> Springs Area-1



Awesome set of pics!  Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## nzdisneymom

SSR - from Paddocks, room 6703.


----------



## PutnamDS

A friend sent me these amazing photos of the recent Thunderbirds fly-over at WDW.  I hope you enjoy them as much as I did!

Deb


----------



## IggyLans

PutnamDS said:


> A friend sent me these amazing photos of the recent Thunderbirds fly-over at WDW.  I hope you enjoy them as much as I did!
> 
> Deb




I love these!  Thanks for posting!  I especially love the one of Magic Kingdom with virtually everyone's camera up to take a picture.  Very cool!


----------



## podsnel

Wow!!!  Those photos are just amazing!!!


----------



## DoOverDreams

PutnamDS said:


> A friend sent me these amazing photos of the recent Thunderbirds fly-over at WDW.  I hope you enjoy them as much as I did!
> 
> Deb



wow


----------



## chaoscent

Would you mind asking your friend if I could use the pictures on a shirt?  I am thinking something with Figment on top of one of the jets or the fab four on each of the jets saying "flying down to see the mouse" or something like that?  Thanks, Penny


----------



## LoveMickey

tammymacb said:


> I love that picture.  I just bought a resale at BCV but everytime I see pics of OKW, I hope I didn't make a mistake...




But there are always rooms available at OKW, at least that has been my experience.


----------



## bpmorley

chaoscent said:


> Would you mind asking your friend if I could use the pictures on a shirt?  I am thinking something with Figment on top of one of the jets or the fab four on each of the jets saying "flying down to see the mouse" or something like that?  Thanks, Penny



That's a great idea


----------



## abk96

PutnamDS said:


> A friend sent me these amazing photos of the recent Thunderbirds fly-over at WDW.  I hope you enjoy them as much as I did!
> 
> Deb



Incredible pictures!  Thanks for sharing them with us.  I wish I was there to see it in person.


----------



## PutnamDS

chaoscent said:


> Would you mind asking your friend if I could use the pictures on a shirt?  I am thinking something with Figment on top of one of the jets or the fab four on each of the jets saying "flying down to see the mouse" or something like that?  Thanks, Penny



I can't imagine he would mind, but I sent him an e-mail request as a courtesy.  Of course he is at WDW (I am so jealous!), so I may not hear back right away.

I'll keep you posted!

Deb


----------



## robinb

PutnamDS said:


>


This one cracks me up.  I love how everyone has their cameras in the air .


----------



## gmboy95

senecabeach said:


>




The lighting in these pictures is amazing!!!!!.....well done!!!!


----------



## gmboy95

Dizholic said:


>



my favorite place on earth....the ESPN club. it is where i go to watch my beloved patriots, red sox, and celtics!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gmboy95

cdmickey said:


> This view from the Disney Wonder on the 2005 DVC members cruise, at Key West.  For those who are going on the 2006 cruise, and haven't gone before,  get ready for a great time, and oh yeah, I wish I was going again to, but not this time.




Just bumping this great picture!!


----------



## cdmickey

Thank you for the compliment; one of my favorites also.


----------



## Buckeye Fan

Some of my favorites from our last trip.


----------



## brack




----------



## Greg K.

Ah.  Paradise.


----------



## tammymacb

I love looking at everyones pictures!


----------



## Greg K.




----------



## theoarn

Greg K. said:


>



Yes thats a nice one.


----------



## HolidayRoad




----------



## DeeCee735

From our trip just last week


----------



## bpmorley

Greg K. said:


>



We'll be there in 20 days.  Now seeing that photo I can't wait


----------



## Greg K.

Chairs on the porch at the Board Walk.


----------



## popstar7867

gmboy95 said:


> my favorite place on earth....the ESPN club. it is where i go to watch my beloved patriots, red sox, and celtics!!!!!!!!!!




We are with you!!! We always make a stop to see the red sox or pats!!!! Go Boston!   We will be there in two days and I'm sure we will stop in to see the Celtics or Sox!


----------



## popstar7867

theoarn said:


> Yes thats a nice one.



This is such a beautiful pic!  We will be there in 2 days!  I can't wait!!!!!  It will be our first trip to BWV and I'm having a feeling I will be tempted to do an add on there when we come home! lol


----------



## popstar7867

Greg K. said:


>



Sorry I meant to quote this one to get the picture


----------



## bpmorley

We're hoping the Flyers stay alive in the Stanley Cup playoffs so we can watch them @ ESPN


----------



## Greg K.

_*Beach Club, Summer 2003 -- our first summer as DVC members, enjoying our first "trip home".  We spent two glorious weeks in a studio at the new Beach Club Villas.  I look at this and I think: it's almost time for dinner...we're walking to the Cape May Cafe for the clambake...planning to then hop the boat for the Studios for the second Fantasmic..*_.


----------



## luna99

Greg K. said:


> _*Beach Club, Summer 2003 -- our first summer as DVC members, enjoying our first "trip home".  We spent two glorious weeks in a studio at the new Beach Club Villas.  I look at this and I think: it's almost time for dinner...we're walking to the Cape May Cafe for the clambake...planning to then hop the boat for the Studios for the second Fantasmic..*_.


ooh, I love this time of the evening and I love your description of it all.. I feel like I'm right there!  thank you!


----------



## miwdwfan

Just back.  Here's a picture of my family's favorite transportation to Downtown Disney.


----------



## tea pot

Thanks so much to everyone!!!!!   

This is the thread I visit when I'm Homesick


----------



## Greg K.

Ah, the Board Walk.


----------



## MaryD73

Just got back from our 1st trip at the Boardwalk villas.  Here are 2 of my favorite photos...


----------



## DisneyJen

MaryD73 said:


> Just got back from our 1st trip at the Boardwalk villas.  Here are 2 of my favorite photos...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What a beautiful photo! The colors are so interesting. We just  our BWV home!


----------



## MaryD73

DisneyJen said:


> What a beautiful photo! The colors are so interesting. We just  our BWV home!



Thank you   This one was taking right at dawn.

My husband (still getting used to saying that) made fun of me for taking pictures from the balcony at all hours.  And I mean ALL hours.  I even have pictures at 3am ish of the CMs cleaning the boardwalk.


----------



## DisneyJen

MaryD73 said:


> Thank you   This one was taking right at dawn.
> 
> My husband (still getting used to saying that) made fun of me for taking pictures from the balcony at all hours.  And I mean ALL hours.  I even have pictures at 3am ish of the CMs cleaning the boardwalk.



Sounds like congratulations on your marriage are in order  

Can't tell you how many times we have stayed in a BW view at BWV and we NEVER tire of that view! DD, who is almost 16 and knows everything , has a fit every time we take yet another photo of that view


----------



## GILL-WDW

Luna Park Pool





Boat to MGM





View from the dock





View from the room





View of our room





View from the slide





Tower of Terror from BWV





View of BCV

Disney Picts


----------



## Disneynut71

I miss the Boardwalk. Thank you for sharing


----------



## Disneynut71

MaryD73 said:


> Just got back from our 1st trip at the Boardwalk villas.  Here are 2 of my favorite photos...



I love both of these pictures.


----------



## shellynn24

Disneynut71 said:


> I love both of these pictures.


A little of topic but we are neighbors, I'm in Lisle.  I just thought that was kinda cool.

I love the BWV pics, we stayed there last summer and I LOVED it.  The BW view was amazing, I took lots of pics too, but my hard drive crashed a few months ago and I lost everything


----------



## luna99

MaryD73 said:


> Thank you   This one was taking right at dawn.
> 
> My husband (still getting used to saying that) made fun of me for taking pictures from the balcony at all hours.  And I mean ALL hours.  I even have pictures at 3am ish of the CMs cleaning the boardwalk.



congrats! did you happen to get married at sea breeze point? love the photos! please post more if you feel like it!


----------



## Disneynut71

shellynn24 said:


> A little of topic but we are neighbors, I'm in Lisle.  I just thought that was kinda cool.
> 
> I love the BWV pics, we stayed there last summer and I LOVED it.  The BW view was amazing, I took lots of pics too, but my hard drive crashed a few months ago and I lost everything



Hi neighbor


----------



## goalie5hole

PutnamDS said:


> A friend sent me these amazing photos of the recent Thunderbirds fly-over at WDW.  I hope you enjoy them as much as I did!
> 
> Deb


Incredible-You don't see these everyday.


----------



## gmboy95

miwdwfan said:


> My first OKW trip with my best friend.





As I have said before, this is my favorite thread. These pictures are simply wonderful, and sum up what disney means to most of us!!....well done!!!!


----------



## gmboy95

popstar7867 said:


> We are with you!!! We always make a stop to see the red sox or pats!!!! Go Boston!   We will be there in two days and I'm sure we will stop in to see the Celtics or Sox!



just saw this post....hope your trip was great...celtins won today!!!!......Lets go CELTICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## popstar7867

gmboy95 said:


> just saw this post....hope your trip was great...celtins won today!!!!......Lets go CELTICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


We had an awesome trip!  I want to go back!  We did actually stop in the ESPN Club twice to see the celtics!!! Go Boston!


----------



## cdmickey




----------



## Greg K.

We just got back yesterday and I've started sorting through my pictures.  Here are a few of my favorites.  Enjoy!  

Our "home" at The Springs





Not-so-hidden Mickeys under the counter...





Pool spouts





Deserts at Artist's Palette





View from our living room after a rain shower


----------



## abk96

Greg K. said:


> Chairs on the porch at the Board Walk.



Love this picture.  I think they're just waiting patiently for me to get there and relax.


----------



## javamom

Taken June 6-12, 2008
Boardwalk Villas


----------



## luna99

Greg K. said:


> We just got back yesterday and I've started sorting through my pictures.  Here are a few of my favorites.  Enjoy!
> 
> Pool spouts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View from our living room after a rain shower



your photos are gorgeous! like postcards!  SSR is so beautiful and I really believe someday when DH and I are ready that will be our home resort. thank you for these and if you have anymore I'd love to see them!


----------



## Greg K.

Luna99...

You can see a gallery of my vacation pics at one of these two sites: 

http://web.mac.com/gkandra/Site/Disney_08.html

or 

http://thedeaconscamera.site.shutterfly.com/

They're both works-in-progress, and I hope to add and organize them more in the next few days.  But take a look and let me know whatcha think!  Thank you, too, for your kind comments.  It ain't me; it's the camera


----------



## TenThousandVolts

Greg K. said:


> Thank you, too, for your kind comments.  It ain't me; it's the camera


Fabulous photos- GregK
I think I asked you this before- but I will ask again- what camera do you use?


----------



## DisneyJen

javamom said:


> Taken June 6-12, 2008
> Boardwalk Villas



Steph I think you were in our room!

We are in 5007 and 5009 this week ... looks very familiar!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## javamom

Actually, we were in 5041 ;-)


----------



## Greg K.

TenThousandVolts said:


> Fabulous photos- GregK
> I think I asked you this before- but I will ask again- what camera do you use?



Mostly I use a Pentax K100D.  I love it.  Very easy (and cheap!).  The lens in those pix is a 50 mm Pentax 1.4, which just takes stunning low light shots.  Otherwise, I use a Tamron 18-200.  Mostly it's just trial and error, but that's the best way to learn.  I'm hardly a pro, or even a shutterbug hobbyist.  

I also have a little Canon Powershot 850, which also takes exceptionally good pictures, and is nice to slip into my pocket to take out to dinner or something.


----------



## bjakmom

DisneyJen said:


> Steph I think you were in our room!
> 
> We are in 5007 and 5009 this week ... looks very familiar!
> 
> Thanks for sharing!



We've been in 5007/5009 before . . . LOVE !!! that view!!  
No wonder the cam stream video made me feel so "home" sick!!  Enjoy!


----------



## Sue's Mum




----------



## experiment818

A few pictures from SSR when we stayed there in Dec 07.


----------



## Crissup

experiment818 said:


>



  I really like this one a lot!


----------



## bpmorley

experiment818 said:


> A few pictures from SSR when we stayed there in Dec 07.



When was this picture taken?  We were staying in the first room of the bldg at the end of the bridge in Dec 07.


----------



## goofydad99

Ahh, the wonder of being able to admire a rain storm from your balcony. Before DVC we would have been trying to brave storms like this because we didn't want to miss anything.


----------



## experiment818

bpmorley said:


> When was this picture taken?  We were staying in the first room of the bldg at the end of the bridge in Dec 07.



That picture was taken on Wednesday, December 12th, around 10:30AM.  We were checking out that day, so we just walked around taking some pictures.


----------



## bpmorley

experiment818 said:


> That picture was taken on Wednesday, December 12th, around 10:30AM.  We were checking out that day, so we just walked around taking some pictures.



we were there.  We had 1 more day to go.


----------



## aDVCguy

It's almost mid-July...I'm leaving to SSR in
32 days...I need a fix please! 

Pleeeeeeeeeease...post a photo...anyone?


----------



## DisneyHumbug




----------



## Ms.Tom-Morrow25

VWL October 2008


----------



## bpmorley

Ms.Tom-Morrow25 said:


> VWL October 2008



October 2008?


----------



## Verandah Man

bpmorley said:


> October 2008?




It's Back to the Future!!!


----------



## Ms.Tom-Morrow25

Verandah Man said:


> It's Back to the Future!!!




Oops!!  I meant 2007. . .my next trip coming up is October '08. . .guess I'm getting ahead of myself!!


----------



## bpmorley

Ms.Tom-Morrow25 said:


> Oops!!  I meant 2007. . .my next trip coming up is October '08. . .guess I'm getting ahead of myself!!



That's kind of what I figured.  Hopefully we'll be there October 2008.  we're on the waitlist.


----------



## apulk

Just got back from our 12th straight year of visiting our home resort of DVC HHI.  I have been taking tons of pictures over the years and I decided somewhere in the middle of this trip that I would put together a website dedicated to the DVC HHI.  Got home too late on Sunday so it had to wait until last night.  This is my first crack at it.  Let me know what you think and feel free to pass along.

Andy

http://web.mac.com/apulk/DVC_HHI_Site_/Welcome.html


----------



## TenThousandVolts

Thanks apulk- that is a great site!


----------



## allaboutmm

apulk-thanks for sharing your site, great job


----------



## Luvmyfam3

apulk,

I love your website!  We've been to Vero beach a few times, but never up to HHI.  That website definitely makes me want to go!  Thanks for sharing!

Kim


----------



## Disneynut71

apulk said:


> Just got back from our 12th straight year of visiting our home resort of DVC HHI.  I have been taking tons of pictures over the years and I decided somewhere in the middle of this trip that I would put together a website dedicated to the DVC HHI.  Got home too late on Sunday so it had to wait until last night.  This is my first crack at it.  Let me know what you think and feel free to pass along.
> 
> Andy
> 
> http://web.mac.com/apulk/DVC_HHI_Site_/Welcome.html



Thank you so much for sharing. I have been wanted to go to HHI but can't seem to stay away from WDW. Your pictures have me sold. I am now looking to plan a trip next year.


----------



## Dina

Ok--- thanks for all of these great HHI pics!  After looking at these pics over the past year, I just told DH that for my Nursing School graduation present, I want a contract there (seems to be the only way to go in the summertime).  Since he's a golfer, he seems like he might go for it (he didn't say "no" which is his usual response).  Thanks!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bpmorley

apulk said:


> Just got back from our 12th straight year of visiting our home resort of DVC HHI.  I have been taking tons of pictures over the years and I decided somewhere in the middle of this trip that I would put together a website dedicated to the DVC HHI.  Got home too late on Sunday so it had to wait until last night.  This is my first crack at it.  Let me know what you think and feel free to pass along.
> 
> Andy
> 
> http://web.mac.com/apulk/DVC_HHI_Site_/Welcome.html



Great photos.  never thought about staying there, but maybe I will now.


----------



## larrytau

Great pictures, apunk!  We need to go back!!
Thank you!


----------



## Carneymom

What an Awsome site.  We are leaving for our first trip to HHI in just 10 days and I can't wait.  Your site really made me even more excited.Great job.

Lisa C.


----------



## Dman67

Two from our visit last Sunday...


----------



## theoarn

Those look like perfect post cards
Ted


----------



## kellyf2626

Dman67 said:


> Two from our visit last Sunday...



Wow....those pictures are fantastic!! What type of camera do you use?


----------



## Dman67

kellyf2626 said:


> Wow....those pictures are fantastic!! What type of camera do you use?



Thanks!  These were taken with my Canon 40D using my Tamron 28-75mm f/2.8 lens.


----------



## Ronald Duck

I don't want to use up bandwidth by double-posting, so here's the link to over 30 photos from our SSR vacation in July which I just posted yesterday:

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1329308&page=160


----------



## yandbfan

This is an wonderful picture.  I think the early morning views around  Yacht and Beach are magical.


----------



## nsalz

Ronald Duck said:


> I don't want to use up bandwidth by double-posting, so here's the link to over 30 photos from our SSR vacation in July which I just posted yesterday:
> 
> http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1329308&page=160


Thank you so much...we are leaving for SSR on Friday.  We have never stayed there before.   Great pictures.


----------



## chepic

Our friend's daughter being crowned Pool Princess at OKW in Jan of '08 before we left for our cruise.  She was a little nervous about the entire thing.


----------



## cpbjgc

A couple taken when the rain broke for a while


----------



## Crissup

cpbjgc said:


> A couple taken when the rain broke for a while



  Wow!!  Very sharp photos!  I like them a lot!


----------



## cpbjgc

Thanks! They were both hand held (too lazy to drag my tripod around), so I am pretty happy with them too.


----------



## Debi

cpbjgc, I love, love, love your first picture!!  Amazing!


----------



## gmboy95




----------



## huey578

gmboy95 said:


>


----------



## TenThousandVolts

>


  try clicking below- or paste it into your browser address window- it is a cute oicture

http://www1.snapfish.com/slideshow/AlbumID=244057920/PictureID=5784943558/a=140691868_140691868/t_=140691868


----------



## zackiedawg

Just got back last week from a lovely, uncrowded September stay at OKW...There was only one other set of lights on in my Building 52 for the first 3 nights, and mine was the only car in the parking lot!

I stay at OKW usually 1-2 times a year - my home resort is Boardwalk, and I usually head up to Disney 4-6 times a year overall.  Still enjoy the bigger villas and relaxed ambiance of OKW.

Anyway, snapped a couple of scenics while passing through to the boat dock, I thought I'd share:


----------



## PopArtGal

Thanks for all the pics of OKW!!

It will be our first time in July 09!

We are so excited!

It seems to be a vacation experience like none other.

3 weeks at OKW. What a dream!


----------



## foodlover_US

They are really nice picture. I wanted post my favorite Disney-land restaurants pic but there was some problem in loading. I will try next time.


----------



## PutnamDS

Hi, Everyone!

I just got back from a stay at Animal Kingdom Villas, then Old Key West.  The link below will take you to a slideshow of a few photos from our stay, including the animals we saw from our room (value studio), Spectromagic Parade, Epcot, Old Key West (beautiful), and some of Cinderella castle at night.  Anyway, the photos are in no particular order.  I plan to do a trip report, but have not had a chance yet.

All in all, a fantastic trip!  Everything was simply wonderful.

For now, here's some photos...

http://s263.photobucket.com/albums/ii149/putnamds/September 2008 Disney Trip/?albumview=slideshow

Deb


----------



## simzac

Great pictures. Looks like you had a wonderful trip.


----------



## BCV Texans

PutnamDS said:


> Hi, Everyone!
> 
> I just got back from a stay at Animal Kingdom Villas, then Old Key West.  The link below will take you to a slideshow of a few photos from our stay, including the animals we saw from our room (value studio), Spectromagic Parade, Epcot, Old Key West (beautiful), and some of Cinderella castle at night.  Anyway, the photos are in no particular order.  I plan to do a trip report, but have not had a chance yet.
> 
> All in all, a fantastic trip!  Everything was simply wonderful.
> 
> For now, here's some photos...
> 
> http://s263.photobucket.com/albums/ii149/putnamds/September 2008 Disney Trip/?albumview=slideshow
> 
> Deb



I don't know if you are a professional photographer, but if not, you should be.  I have never  been able to get quality parade shots and your layouts are truly artistic and spectacular.  GOOD JOB!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PutnamDS

BCV Texans,

Thanks so much!  Taking pictures is strictly a hobby, but I really do enjoy it.

Thanks again for your kind words!

Deb


----------



## LadyTrampScamp&Angel

Hi everyone,

I'll start putting up some pics from our trip in early September 

Here's the OKW boat dock, don't you wish you were on that bus, going to the parks?

http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b235/ladytrampscampandangel/okwboatdock.jpg


----------



## LadyTrampScamp&Angel

That's what I'm assuming this is:

http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b235/ladytrampscampandangel/BLTlounge1a.jpg


----------



## LadyTrampScamp&Angel

PutnamDS

Were we at OKW at the same time?  We were there 9/7 - 9/12.  Thanks for sharing your pics, it is so beautiful.  I was over at SSR too during the trip and didn't even see the Grandstand section   but at least I can see your pics


----------



## podsnel

PutnamDS said:


> Hi, Everyone!
> 
> I just got back from a stay at Animal Kingdom Villas, then Old Key West.  The link below will take you to a slideshow of a few photos from our stay, including the animals we saw from our room (value studio), Spectromagic Parade, Epcot, Old Key West (beautiful), and some of Cinderella castle at night.  Anyway, the photos are in no particular order.  I plan to do a trip report, but have not had a chance yet.
> 
> All in all, a fantastic trip!  Everything was simply wonderful.
> 
> For now, here's some photos...
> 
> http://s263.photobucket.com/albums/ii149/putnamds/September 2008 Disney Trip/?albumview=slideshow
> 
> Deb



Your photos are gorgeous!!  Especially the night ones- what kind of a camera do you use?


----------



## LadyTrampScamp&Angel

A few pics from around the OKW pool area:

http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b235/ladytrampscampandangel/okwdophins1.jpg

http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b235/ladytrampscampandangel/okwlighthouse1.jpg

http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b235/ladytrampscampandangel/okwslide1.jpg


----------



## PutnamDS

podsnel said:


> Your photos are gorgeous!!  Especially the night ones- what kind of a camera do you use?



I think it is just luck.  It is a cheapo GE E1040 that I picked up as a Today's Special Value at HSN.  I do own a little better digital camera, but don't take it to Disney.  My camera gets some rough usage at Disney, but that little GE has never failed me.  It does take some nice photos.

Deb


----------



## PutnamDS

LadyTrampScamp&Angel said:


> PutnamDS
> 
> Were we at OKW at the same time?  We were there 9/7 - 9/12.  Thanks for sharing your pics, it is so beautiful.  I was over at SSR too during the trip and didn't even see the Grandstand section   but at least I can see your pics



Isn't that cool!  We were in the South Point area - where were you?

Love your photos!  Wish I was back there right now.

Deb


----------



## zackiedawg

Add me in too (post #1408)...I was at OKW from 9/5-9/9, South Point, Building 52.  There was only one other occupied unit in that building that I could see...the place was deserted!


----------



## LadyTrampScamp&Angel

Thank you, we should have had an OKW Dis Meet  I've been wishing I was back there too.

We were in Building 49, 4926 to be exact.

zackiedawg - nice pics!


----------



## PopArtGal

No more pics??


----------



## zackiedawg

Well I can add some DVC pics from previous trips...I've got alot of Saratoga Springs!


----------



## zackiedawg

Here are some of my Saratoga Springs favorites:









































How about some Beach Club Villas, as seen from the Boardwalk Villas (taken from my 2nd floor 1-bedroom Boardwalk-view balcony):











Here's the Boardwalk in panorama, from the Beach Club beachfront:


----------



## soozaay

zackiedawg said:


> Well I can add some DVC pics from previous trips...I've got alot of Saratoga Springs!


 

Me too....does anyone have any photos from Animal Kingdom Lodge or Vero Beach?


----------



## DisKimberly

Great photos


----------



## PutnamDS

Zackiedog - Your photos are absolutely beautiful!!!  Stunning!

Deb


----------



## TenThousandVolts

Zackiedog - WOW! you are really talented!  What a gorgeous set of pictures- THANK YOU for sharing those.


----------



## chaoscent

Zackiedog, the pictures are breathtaking.   Penny


----------



## zackiedawg

Thank you all for the very kind comments.  One thing I've realized over the past year - I rarely ever took photos of the resorts until recently, so I'm realizing how many I DON'T have.  I've been trying to make that up over the past year or two...but still have a few more I need to get shots of.  I've got most of the hotels now, but still missing a few DVCs.


----------



## ExecChef

Seems to be a lot of pictures of BWV. A familiar picture to DVC members, from the DVC book.


----------



## 312.Duck

TenThousandVolts said:


> Zackiedog - WOW! you are really talented!  What a gorgeous set of pictures- THANK YOU for sharing those.



I agree...gorgeous shots, zackiedawg! ...thanks!


----------



## bama106

Thanks zackiedawg for the pics, those were awesome.  We are going to SSR in January and have never been.  Those pics really got me excited about going now, can't wait.


----------



## diberry

Zackiedawg can I put in a plea for more pics of OKW please? I love the two on your website and would love to see more if possible as we're staying there for the first time next August!! TIA!


----------



## LUVMICKEY

All the pics are wonderful.  I love love love looking at them.


----------



## zackiedawg

Diberry,  I'll do some archive digging this weekend through my Disney photos that I haven't uploaded to see if I've got any worth uploading of OKW.  I only put a small chunk of my photos online, so I know I've got some more.  A few might have family or friends in them, but if they show the resort more, I'll put them up here.

Thanks everyone for the compliments.

Bama106...enjoy SSR - it's a beautiful resort grounds, and very peaceful.  And it's very nice to be able to walk into Downtown Disney from there, or take the lovely boat ride.  I'll be there myself in December again...and in January I'll be up at Boardwalk.  Hopefully I'll have some more DVC pics to share from those next two trips - but first I've got a 10-day Caribbean cruise coming up in a few weeks (my other favorite vacation!).


----------



## diberry

zackiedawg said:


> Diberry,  I'll do some archive digging this weekend through my Disney photos that I haven't uploaded to see if I've got any worth uploading of OKW.  I only put a small chunk of my photos online, so I know I've got some more.  A few might have family or friends in them, but if they show the resort more, I'll put them up here.


Wonderful - thank you!!


----------



## Indykds

Thank you for showing your photos


----------



## RCharnay

A first attempt at posting a picture.  This is Vero Beach on 9-30-08 a rainy afternoon.  We weren't able to get in our room until after 5 PM.  But it was still a nice afternoon to relax.


----------



## Deemarch

Looks like you were in a Beach Cottage?????!!!!!

We have that on our list of DVC resorts must do!!!!!


----------



## RCharnay

No, all that space is the lobby where we were waiting for our room to be ready.    We requested OVIR and received 2219-second floor facing the ocean.  It was nice.  We did get a chance to see a cottage and I can't wait to stay in one of those.  It was so family-friendly, it actually made me think that cooking while on vacation would be fun if you could be in an open beach cottage looking at the ocean and talking to friends and family while you worked.  The idea of a house full of grandkids is getting pretty exciting!!  --The perfect excuse for a Beach Cottage!


----------



## dljhowie

Post 10 so I can post a pic


----------



## dljhowie

Just an updated pic of our new home....hopefully!


----------



## dljhowie




----------



## gmboy95




----------



## gmboy95




----------



## loribell

gmboy95 cute, cute pics! Your kids have amazing smiles.


----------



## Mean Queen

We just stayed at the Vero Beach beach cottage.  It was amazing.  Here are some pics.

Our beautiful cottage:





The view from the balcony:
at sunrise (covered by clouds darn it!)




Afternoon









The kitchen/living room/dining room:





My girls at the beach:


----------



## zackiedawg

diberry said:


> Zackiedawg can I put in a plea for more pics of OKW please? I love the two on your website and would love to see more if possible as we're staying there for the first time next August!! TIA!



Sorry it took me a while, but I managed to dig through all of my Disney archives at home, and found a few of OKW that I uploaded to post here.  Some of these might be going back a few years, and from 3 or 4 different cameras.

Some night shots:





















Some interior and room view shots:


----------



## joech

Picture is from last Christams while we checked out other DVC villas.


----------



## Debs Hill

Zakiedawg,
What building were you in at OKW as you had a great view! Thanks for the lovely photos they remind me of home!  
Debsx


----------



## diberry

zackiedawg said:


> Sorry it took me a while, but I managed to dig through all of my Disney archives at home, and found a few of OKW that I uploaded to post here.  Some of these might be going back a few years, and from 3 or 4 different cameras.



Thank you so much Justin - that's really kind of you and I appreciate it! The night shots are really beautiful - what a gorgeous resort! The views of the golf course are spectacular too!!! I can hardly wait to see it for myself!


----------



## TenThousandVolts

> Originally Posted by zackiedawg
> Sorry it took me a while, but I managed to dig through all of my Disney archives at home, and found a few of OKW ...


Worth the wait!  Thanks for the beauty but now I miss OKW


----------



## tx2tn




----------



## zackiedawg

Debs Hill said:


> Zakiedawg,
> What building were you in at OKW as you had a great view! Thanks for the lovely photos they remind me of home!
> Debsx



The 1-bedroom condo with the interior views, and the view of the island golf course hole across the lake, was in building 15 on the ground floor.  It was a very nice location too - extreme quiet as it is removed from the main road where the busses travel.

The last shot looking across the fairway to the buildings across the way was taken from building 21, from a first floor 1 bedroom condo as well.

Building 15 is a nice one - the only downside is that it is fairly distant to the bus stops - almost halfway between Miller's Road stop and the Hospitality House stop.  As long as you don't have walking issues though, the views are some of the finest I've had in Disney, including compared to the highly desired buildings 12 & 13...the island hole is a gorgeous setting, and the trees are nicely cleared for perfect views.


----------



## ont/ohana

Only 71 more days till we get home


----------



## aDVCguy

GREAT PHOTO!
70 to go now good for you! 
Have fun!


----------



## Mischa

Here's a few that I took during our Sept. 2008 trip at SSR:


----------



## Dman67

Here's a shot I grabbed in the parking lot of Epcot last Sunday...


----------



## CheapMom

tx2tn- love your picture- I love the look on your face and I know that happy DVC feeling!


----------



## Lynn5700

Our first trip to Saratoga Springs.


----------



## Uncle Remus

Great pics, Lynn.   
Doncha love Saratoga Springs, it's so relaxin' there. 

A friend took me there last year 'n it inspired me to buy a DVC too, 
but I bought mine at BCV coz of it's pool 'n location to Epcot.

I like SSR too coz it's just right there by DTD 'n sooo relaxin'.


----------



## Lynn5700

Thank you!! Yes we really did love it there!

We bought AKV!!!! We will stay there next May!! Can't wait!


----------



## anonymousegirl

Lynn,
That jockey looks like he's looking down your blouse,


----------



## CheapMom

anonymousegirl said:


> Lynn,
> That jockey looks like he's looking down your blouse,


----------



## ont/ohana

I had to go back and check it out, yes it looks like he is checking Lynn out!!!


----------



## Lynn5700

anonymousegirl said:


> Lynn,
> That jockey looks like he's looking down your blouse,




HAHAHA OMG it does lol!!


ont/ohana said:


> I had to go back and check it out, yes it looks like he is checking Lynn out!!!



HAHAHA! It looks like he is! I thought it looked like he was like.." Get away from my horse girl"


----------



## Uncle Remus

Lynn5700 said:


> Thank you!! Yes we really did love it there!
> 
> We bought AKV!!!! We will stay there next May!! Can't wait!



Hey, congratulations on a happy life with marriage and a DVC!!  

I bet you'll check out your pic poses from now on.


----------



## supersuperwendy

cdmickey said:


> Below is a picture of our receiver hitch cover that we put together.  After looking for something similar, and not finding what we were looking for, we decided to make our own.  We first got a generic Mickey ear hitch cover, painted it, then at our last visit, purchased a refrigerator magnet and made the attachment.  We used an RTV sealant/adhesive to assure good adhesion.



I LOVE this and want one for my truck!!!


----------



## qtzar

Taken on Nov 20th.


----------



## MikeRa

Here is my favorite picture





It is the floor plan to the first floor of Disney's Beach Club Villas.  Stayed in Room #168


----------



## macphrsn

Great Picture DMan67!


----------



## Dman67

macphrsn said:


> Great Picture DMan67!



Thanks!


----------



## BlakeNJ

This was taken one (very early) morning when my 15 month-old refused to sleep in!  We watched the sun rise over the resort!











and the view (with hot air balloon) from our room in the Grandstand Section, Room 8526


----------



## lillasmom

I still love this thread!  Keep them coming!


----------



## Goofy442

Dman67 


   My kids make me take a zillion pictures of the monorail in every color. That's a great pictures good job!


----------



## Lynn5700

We stayed in SSR too and also saw all the Hot air balloons too. Where do they come from?


----------



## S. C.

Lynn5700 said:


> We stayed in SSR too and also saw all the Hot air balloons too. Where do they come from?



The hot air balloon factory.


----------



## Lynn5700

S. C. said:


> The hot air balloon factory.



HAHA!!!!


----------



## gmboy95

qtzar said:


> Taken on Nov 20th.




OK....completely jonesing for this resort to open!!!!!


----------



## gmboy95

Lynn5700 said:


> HAHA!!!!




OK I will bite....what is the ticket for in your signature picture?????......would it be little mermaid on broadway??


----------



## Moeluv4u7

Oh Wow! I have not even gotten half way through this thread- Amazing is about allI can say...
Thank-You for everyone who has shared their pictures- Wonderful shots of Resorts & Family
This is helping me decide our next stay & possibly our next/ first add on... LOL


----------



## boBQuincy

A few Boardwalk Villas HDR images:


----------



## Teachckg

boBQuincy--- Great pics--- *can't wait to go!!!*


----------



## Pooh's Pal

We spent 2 nights at BCV's last month..week before Christmas ...had a great studio on 3rd floor above quiet pool. Very nice, and with a HUGE balcony. 
Didn't pack my camera, so these are from my DD's camera.













and some lobby pictures during the holidays










Then it was off to the Boardwalk Villas for 4 more nights..


----------



## Pooh's Pal

BWV's..had a ground floor standard view room, view of the driveway...but gotta LOVE this resort. 















Leaping Horse Pool bar, hot tub and slide at Luna Park




















My DD had one of those Olympus underwater cameras


----------



## Lenc324

I will be at the BWV in 14 days.


----------



## Uncle Remus

boBQuincy said:


> A few Boardwalk Villas HDR images:



Great photos!!!


----------



## ont/ohana

A few pictures from our recent trip home to SSR,

Take this picture every trip from the balcony  






December 30th, 2008


----------



## korzmom

bobquincy- i love love love that night shot of the boardwalk...mind if i use it as a background on my pc? i never can get a decent shot of BWV at night..


----------



## boBQuincy

korzmom said:


> bobquincy- i love love love that night shot of the boardwalk...mind if i use it as a background on my pc? i never can get a decent shot of BWV at night..



Sure, no problem!  If you could put a line under it "photo by bobquincy" that would be *really* great!  
The photo is from a HDR image, a composite of a series of images taken at different exposures.  The process works well for night photos.  Here is another one done the same way:


----------



## LUVMICKEY

I love all the pics.  I have got to get with it and start posting some of our pics.


----------



## KLEONARD

Horse at SSR High Rock Springs.


----------



## PADisFam2

Here is sunrise from the balcony of room 5459 @AKV





That little bump you see on the left side of the horizon is Everest
Here's the same view with sunlight.


----------



## cj9200

Our Balcony





The Christmas Tree





The Golf Ball and ESPN Club





Friendships





Illuminations





Nighttime


----------



## heaven2dc

cj9200 said:


> Our Balcony
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friendships
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illuminations



What a great view you had!  Do you remember which room # this was?  I was there 12/13-12/20/08 in room 3041 boardwalk view (after being changed from rm #2001 which was way too far to walk to elevator with a brace on my foot) and loved my view but had 2 little balconies.   In January 2008 we were on the third floor with a big balcony to the right of Wyland Gallery and loved the nice big balcony to sit out on - only problem was we were the first room with that size balcony and you had to sit way right up to the railing to look down at the lake & boardwalk but still enjoyed it.

Don't you just love sitting on your balcony and watching Illuminations?    And I love watching the Friendship boats.  I want to go back!!


----------



## cj9200

heaven2dc said:


> What a great view you had!  Do you remember which room # this was?...Don't you just love sitting on your balcony and watching Illuminations?    And I love watching the Friendship boats.  I want to go back!!



The room number was 2050 something, sorry I can't remember the exact number.  I agree sitting on the baclcony is a treat and I loved that particular one.  Much of Illuminations was blocked by the trees and we were on the second floor so you could not really see a lot of it.  We did hear it though.  The explosions would reverberate off the walls.

Most of the time I was up early at an ungodly hour and would sit there and watch the Boardwalk come alive.  Sipping a coke, reading the newspaper, really relaxing.  I also want to go back.


----------



## DeeCee735

Here are some pics of our trip last week.....


DD & her DBF











Me and DH at the BW!


----------



## yandbfan

boBQuincy said:


> The photo is from a HDR image, a composite of a series of images taken at different exposures.  The process works well for night photos.  Here is another one done the same way:



boBQuincy: thanks for this posting.  Swan/Dolphin have seened so out of place when I capture Broadwalk or Yacht/Beach into the same photo.  I have never seen Swan and Dolphin incorporated so wonderfully into the Disney owned properties.  This is magical. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## STEAMBOAT209

Our first stay at AK Villas, (1st wk in Jan 09) we enjoyed the Resort and the view we had.


----------



## STEAMBOAT209

Our first stay at AK Villas, (1st wk in Jan 09) we enjoyed the Resort and the view we had.


----------



## Dman67




----------



## STEAMBOAT209




----------



## goofygal1975

We stayed at AKV (rented points from a friend) in Dec 08....Studio, Savanah View:






















Me and ds in front of the AKL tree






In May/June I'll be able to post some SSR pictures (using DP)!! Then hopefully Dec or Jan we'll have pictures from BLT our home resort!!


----------



## Goofy442

My youngest DS took this picture. He loves to take pictures and every once and awhile he catches a good one.


----------



## J and R's mom

Now THAT was an awesome photo your son took, Goofy442!


----------



## Goofy442

Thank You


----------



## tx2tn

Quiet Pool Area BWV


----------



## cdmickey

Goofy442, your son has a good eye; nice elephant picture.

And here's one from our visit at the Animal Kingdom Lodge.





And this one from our balconey.


----------



## Goofy442

Thanks
 Thank goodness for digital cameras all the bad pictures you can delete


----------



## Goofy442

My son loved how the maid would arranged his stuffed animals. Thens when we decided to buy DVC we just loved everything about AKV.


----------



## Jets fan

Would just like to say thanks to all people who have ever posted photos on this site as over the last couple of days I have just looked at them all and really enjoyed them. 

Tina


----------



## tx2tn




----------



## mickeymorse

Here's a couple from VWL from last week.






A view from our balcony.






and at sunrise


----------



## J and R's mom

Thanks *tx2tn* and *mickeymorse*!

I saw the BWV photos first and felt a little sad since we won't be staying there in March (although we did have reservations there for a boardwalk view) but we switched to VWL because we love it there and haven't stayed there in over 5 years (plus we think our girls will LOVE it).

And then I saw the VWL pictures and was all excited again about staying there.

Not that we can go wrong at either place....


----------



## Kitts21

Here are a couple from our last stay at AKV. They are from are our balcony, and a couple from around the main pool. Enjoy


----------



## cdmickey




----------



## Pooh's Pal

Chuck & Debbie, Awesome picture..was that at BC


----------



## cdmickey

Thanks so much; yes, the Beach Club.


----------



## alice99

I love the Boardwalk photos.  What kind of camera did you use?  Those are awesome shots.


----------



## cdmickey




----------



## jade1

STEAMBOAT209 said:


> Our first stay at AK Villas, (1st wk in Jan 09) we enjoyed the Resort and the view we had.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]




Is that a new calf nursing, or a rock?


----------



## tx2tn




----------



## Dman67

This shot was taken from up in the Swiss Family Robinson Treehouse...


----------



## gmboy95

boBQuincy said:


> Sure, no problem!  If you could put a line under it "photo by bobquincy" that would be *really* great!
> The photo is from a HDR image, a composite of a series of images taken at different exposures.  The process works well for night photos.  Here is another one done the same way:




OK....new favorite photo!!!


----------



## DisneyHumbug

The view from room 2003 (1 BR)


----------



## cdmickey




----------



## KLEONARD

Looking at photos from Jan trip. I like walking SSR early in the morning and early in the evening.


----------



## Arthur27

Here's a couple of shots from my stay last week. We stayed at AKV for three nights. First shot is on the boat from Polly heading toward MK and the second shot is of the Polly pool. I have to stay at the Polly one day!!


----------



## chepic

These are all beautiful, I can't wait to go next week so I can post some.

Cheryl


----------



## dizney4us

This is the view from room 5077 standard view at Boardwalk


----------



## dizney4us

Boardwalk at night





[/IMG]


----------



## petbren

dizney4us said:


> This is the view from room 5077 standard view at Boardwalk



Is that somebody walking a dog in the background


----------



## gmboy95

cj9200 said:


> Our Balcony
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Christmas Tree
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Golf Ball and ESPN Club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friendships
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illuminations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nighttime



We where there on NYE as well this year, and it was great, Your pictures definetly capture that


----------



## luvindisneyworld

petbren said:


> Is that somebody walking a dog in the background


Wow i see that to.


----------



## AnnaS

I see the dog too.

What about that balcony.  It's huge.


----------



## A2Goofy

Here are some shots from last week of the Bay Lake Tower constuction taken from the monorail:


----------



## LUVMICKEY

Wow, this is really going to be something.  I can't wait to stay there.


----------



## r3ngels

You guys have great pics... this is by far my favorite thread!!!!


----------



## dizney4us

We never noticed that dog!  It does look like someone walking a dog? Weird!


----------



## twinklebug

senecabeach said:


> This guy is real scary at night....



With all the talent and research into what's family friendly that Disney has done over the years, not to mention multiple Disney Characters that could have filled the role better, I want to know WHO in Disney imagineering thought this would be a good idea & how they convinced everyone else who had to sign off on the plans that it was too.  

I know too many children (and adults) who are scared to death of clowns... and THIS one has glowing eyes.


----------



## cdmickey

I'm NOT scared of clowns, but that one's got me spooked a little.


----------



## kbeckstrand

It is just a bit creepy.


----------



## tx2tn




----------



## Lisa P.

dizney4us said:


> We never noticed that dog!  It does look like someone walking a dog? Weird!


My DM has a (very small) service dog because she's profoundly deaf and has poor vision.  The little guy is not what you usually think of for a service animal but it's legit with all the appropriate paperwork.  When she travels and brings him into restaurants or flies with him, she gets more questions and strange looks than most people with service animals because he's not a german shepard or other larger breed.  So when I see someone walking a dog where they're not allowed, I don't think it's that odd.  Surely the staff has verified that the dog is permitted to be there.


----------



## Disney_Mama

Congress Park Bus Stop looking towards DTD.





Contemporary and BLT at night.  Taken from Grand Floridian.


----------



## CheapMom

That character in flight balloon really will chage the landscape of the dtd view.


----------



## kbeckstrand

Here is one that my daughter took on our cruise in 2007.


----------



## knothead180

This is a composite panorama stitched together from six pictures that I took from the balcony of our inn room at VB.


----------



## AllisonG

Here are the 3, right before the 4th came along.  We had an amazing stay at BCV.  This was February 2008.


----------



## zackiedawg

Dug up a few more to share:

Beach Club from Boardwalk:





Boardwalk, standing at the bus stop:





Boardwalk night panorama (don't remember if I posted this one yet):





Boardwalk boat dock:





And looking the other way:





Wilderness Lodge...it's the hotel, but staying at the villas, you're walking back here all the time!:





Sunset over Boardwalk:





Saratoga Springs:





Saratoga Springs:


----------



## chepic

jackiedawg those are beautiful...I so try to take interesting shots, but they never seem to come out the way I envisioned them.


----------



## cdmickey

eclectic mix:


----------



## itsreally4mommy

Thank you so much for posting these pics! I just love to see an update to this thread!


----------



## px57chevy

This is one of my fav's from OKW in May 2007


----------



## dizney4us

[/IMG]


----------



## dizney4us

​




this circle around the sun happened when we were at Disney's island castaway cays, in April 2008


----------



## LUVMICKEY

dizney4us said:


> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this circle around the sun happened when we were at Disney's island castaway cays, in April 2008



Cool Picture


----------



## GOVAC24

http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/medium/P4230002.JPG

Our studio at AKL last week. We did not stay in the new building but this room was very nicel


----------



## nappingbeauty

nice bathroom...


----------



## lillasmom

STEAMBOAT209 said:


>



We were just at the room at the end of this bridge in March.  It was great.  I wish I were back!


----------



## Dman67

I was browsing through some of my old Disney images and stumbled across one that gave me an idea.  A while back I had found this really cool Photoshop Action that took images and applied a vintage look to them.  I thought it might look cool on this particular image so I tried it out.  So, here's the original that was taken back in December...






Now here's the modified image using the Vintage Image photoshop action...






What do you think?  I just thought this was so neat that I had to share it with you guys.  

Take care!
Dave


----------



## LUVMICKEY

I like it.


----------



## cosmos

Dman67 said:


> I was browsing through some of my old Disney images and stumbled across one that gave me an idea. A while back I had found this really cool Photoshop Action that took images and applied a vintage look to them. I thought it might look cool on this particular image so I tried it out. So, here's the original that was taken back in December...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now here's the modified image using the Vintage Image photoshop action...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think? I just thought this was so neat that I had to share it with you guys.
> 
> Take care!
> Dave


 

Your photo was perfect for this Photoshop Action. 

Where did you get the Photoshop Action?


----------



## podsnel

Here are a few I took this past Tuesday night- after 2 1/2 days of rain the pool was a _little bit_ full!


























I was excited- my BCV resale contract had FINALLY closed the day before-


----------



## Mickey'sApprentice

podsnel said:


> Here are a few I took this past Tuesday night- after 2 1/2 days of rain the pool was a _little bit_ full!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was excited- my BCV resale contract had FINALLY closed the day before-



Congrats! I have a photo of me like that on the balcony of our first room at BWV!


----------



## Luvmyfam3

podsnel,

Thanks for posting those pictures!  We are spending a few nights of our honeymoon at BCV (along with OKW and AKL)!  Those pictures got me even more excited!   (if that's possible)

Kim


----------



## BigMama




----------



## smjj




----------



## podsnel

Mickey'sApprentice said:


> Congrats! I have a photo of me like that on the balcony of our first room at BWV!



Thanks! And I'm glad to hear I'm not the only one acting crazy out there over their DVC homes!!



Luvmyfam3 said:


> podsnel,
> 
> Thanks for posting those pictures!  We are spending a few nights of our honeymoon at BCV (along with OKW and AKL)!  Those pictures got me even more excited!   (if that's possible)
> 
> Kim



Congratulations!!! I'll have some pretty pics of AKV to post for you soon! Just need to get them on photobucket.  Enjoy every minute of your wedding and disneymoon!! What a great time you're going to have!!!


----------



## Hunclemarco

podsnel said:


> Here are a few I took this past Tuesday night- after 2 1/2 days of rain the pool was a _little bit_ full!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was excited- my BCV resale contract had FINALLY closed the day before-



Congrats, and i love the pictures.....We stayed at BCV for part of our first trip as DVC members, but we've since become owners of BCV!  I'll be taking many pics like this in August


----------



## quirty30

I just wanted to say, I haven't been to Disney since 2000, but we are going this month (just looked at the clock and it's after midnight so it's officially JUNE!!!!)  We only visited the MK on that last trip, so I haven't been in the Epcot area since 1992.  We are staying at BC, so I was reviewing this thread with great interest.  Some of the photos of the whole Boardwalk area are so amazing and I can't wait to be there (I'm assuming we can see it from our resort.)  But I just have to agree with the pool comments earlier in this thread. I am now seeing what appears to be a truly lovely resort, but that clown slide at the pool just gives me the heebie jeebies.  In fact I looked right past BWI when planning this stay, just because of it.  As we are about to become DVC members, I'm sure that at some point in time we'll have the opportunity to stay there, but I don't know about that pool.  I think I might just prefer to view the breathtaking scenery from across the lake.


----------



## smjj

The papers in my wife's hands are the papers we used to decide to buy into DVC. OKW of course..smjj


----------



## aDVCguy

*Congrats!*

*Welcome Home Neighbor!*



We ate there back in Aug last year, our first visit, and loved
the atmosphere...including the Sand Castle pool!


----------



## CTJKLAB

What a great picture!!!!!


----------



## STEAMBOAT209




----------



## zackiedawg

Just back last Sunday from 5 days at Boardwalk.  Grabbed a few new shots of the Boardwalk ambiance:














































Storms coming in:





















Also, stayed in the best standard-view 1-bedroom villa you can get - the legendary '23's - room 3123 on the bend.  I hadn't known of these rooms before, and only took a standard view waitlist after booking Preferred to save some points.  I posted it in this forum a few days back, but in case anyone wants to see the room, here's a link to the pics and story:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2200969


----------



## Debi

Wow!  Great photos of the Boardwalk.  You made me very homesick.    Thanks for posting!


----------



## Ms. WDW

Just back lastnight... and I'm missing it already!!  

Here are some pic's that I thought were kinda special.  Hope you all enjoy!!























And...it was my Birthday Trip!!!


----------



## Ms. WDW

Zackiedawg - Spectacular pictures!!  I posted the Boardwask as seen from the "other end".  We were in room 3001 which is a boardwalk view but all the way down the boardwalk, over what use to be the model rooms.  Long walk but we liked the layout of the room.  3123 is a fantastic room; had that a few times.  

Hope you had a good time; I did.


----------



## Frisina04

Fantastic Pictures of Boardwalk...thanks for posting


----------



## Frisina04




----------



## heaven2dc

Wow - what great pics!  Thanks MrsWDW and Frisina04!!   (I should also mention zackiedawg as well - you always post the greatest shots  )

I was in room 2001 last December and boy what a long walk that was to elevator with a foot brace on so they moved me to 3041 I believe.  It was between Thimbles & Threads and Mercantile.  That room had a great view of Wishes & Illuminations.  Thanks everyone for your awesome pics!


----------



## Ms. WDW

heaven2dc said:


> Wow - what great pics!  Thanks MrsWDW and Frisina04!!   (I should also mention zackiedawg as well - you always post the greatest shots  )
> 
> I was in room 2001 last December and boy what a long walk that was to elevator with a foot brace on so they moved me to 3041 I believe.  It was between Thimbles & Threads and Mercantile.  That room had a great view of Wishes & Illuminations.  Thanks everyone for your awesome pics!



Oh no....there is no way you could do that walk with a brace!!  We were perfectly capable of walking and it was a long walk for us.    But dispite the walk, we did like the room especially the view.  DH asked if we could request that room again next time!

I think I was in 3041 or one very close to it.  I think we were over the Screen Door or in that vicinity.


----------



## heaven2dc

The view from rm 2001 was fantastic but the walk with the brace is what made me move.  I did try the stairs which is right next to the room and comes out behind Jellyrolls and that worked out great but only thing was when coming back on bus it ended up being a long walk.  I did walk at the parks all day but took lots of breaks plus I was by myself and it was a little scary that first night walking up the stairs by myself.

I think rm 3041 is above Screen Door more so than Thimbles & Threads.  I remember seeing that banner of the woman's face down to the left of our balcony.  We enjoyed watching the magician each night below our room so hope I can request either that room again (preferably the fifth floor tho since the balcony was a little small for the 4 of us).


----------



## madcoco

There are pics from VB in the sig and a few more here.


----------



## smcgrath

Here's one from our recent visit.






Shawn


----------



## popstar7867

Great pic of Kidani!!! I'm so excited!  Just booked a last minute trip there for September!  I got into BLT for part of the trip too!!!!!


----------



## BlakeNJ

Beautiful rainbow pic at Vero!


----------



## rbcheek

Madcoco, you're pics got me in the mood to take my vacation now. We are going to stay at Vero for a few nights after the member cruise in Sept. and we just can't wait.
By the way, does anyone know what the weather is usually like in Sept at Vero Beach?


----------



## madcoco

Thanks BlakeNJ and rbcheek. 

It is still hot and humid in Sept. Vero Beach area avg temp in Sept is 80 degrees for a high and Sept is actually the rainiest month (by a slight) margin at around seven inches.Ocean Temp is around 82. 
Have a great cruise and stay.
The sandcastle will be awaiting your arrival.


----------



## rbcheek

thanks for the info, i'll be there in no time..


----------



## RxforDisney

Here are 2 pics of my kids at the beach club.  2006 was our first trip, we rented points.  We loved it so much that we bought points in 2007, and went on our first trip "home" in 2008.  Can't wait to go back!


----------



## gmboy95

zackiedawg said:


> Just back last Sunday from 5 days at Boardwalk.  Grabbed a few new shots of the Boardwalk ambiance:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storms coming in:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, stayed in the best standard-view 1-bedroom villa you can get - the legendary '23's - room 3123 on the bend.  I hadn't known of these rooms before, and only took a standard view waitlist after booking Preferred to save some points.  I posted it in this forum a few days back, but in case anyone wants to see the room, here's a link to the pics and story:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2200969




Wow these are great pictures!!!!!!!!!!...worth a comment!!


----------



## itsreally4mommy

Very talented, indeed!


----------



## zackiedawg

Thank you GMboy95, and Shannon.  Much appreciated.

Can't wait to get back and shoot some more...but still have a few months to go.


----------



## DenLo

Wow, great pictures.  I wish I knew my way around a camera to get such great night time photos.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LUVMICKEY

The pics of the Boardwalk are so beautiful.  We just had a 10 day stay at BCV, so just looking at the pictures of that beautiful area makes me very home sick.  We can't wait to go back.  Just 132 days away.


----------



## TINKERIFIC

loving these pictures!!


----------



## flipflopmom

WOw.  Just wow.  We just became DVC members, now I can't wait to stay at every resort.  I also REALLY need to learn how to use my camera! Thanks everyone!


----------



## experiment818

Here are a some from our stay at VWL in July.


----------



## RSHEALAND

experiment818 said:


> Here are a some from our stay at VWL in July.



very cool


----------



## allaboutmm

Everyones pictures are making my tummy get sooooo excited for our trip in October....CAN'T WAIT TO GO "HOME"!!


----------



## smjj




----------



## schewy

Anyone have any of the recent photos of Kidani Village. I have heard so much about it but can not find any photos. Please someone post some photos or direct me to where I can find some. Thanks


----------



## GOVAC24

http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/P5190028.JPG
 This is the main lobby at Kadani Village
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/P5190040.JPG
Bathroom in 1 bedroom
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/P5190049.JPG
The bar area at Sanaa


----------



## Luvmyfam3

Here's some pictures from our (wedding) trip in June:








Kitchen in 2-bedroom




Living Room in 2-bedroom




Master Bedroom




The bathroom and shower stall are HUGE!!!








Yes, this WHOLE thing was our balcony!!




Bus stop




Lobby at night









Hot tub at pool area








Back of the lobby from outside savannah viewing area


----------



## schewy

Thanks for the photos. I stayed at the Jambo house last year, but I had not seen any photos of the new Kidani village.


----------



## JasonDVC

Luvmyfam3 said:


> Hot tub at pool area



What is that wall behind you? Is that where the new Savanah will be? If that wall comes down when it is open and you can see the animals on the Savanah from the hot tub and pool, that would be really cool!!


----------



## Luvmyfam3

> What is that wall behind you? Is that where the new Savanah will be? If that wall comes down when it is open and you can see the animals on the Savanah from the hot tub and pool, that would be really cool!!



You're right.  That would be cool!  But, if memory serves me correctly, I think that behind that wall was the wing of Kidani Village that they're still constructing.


----------



## Greg K.

Our OKW villa, #6411.  Loved looking at that every morning.


----------



## GOVAC24

What a wonderful view!!!


----------



## Greg K.




----------



## DenLo

Luvmyfam3 said:


> Yes, this WHOLE thing was our balcony!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bus stop



Wow that balcony is really long!  That's pretty cool.  It looks like they didn't give you very many chairs though. 



Greg K. said:


> Our OKW villa, #6411.  Loved looking at that every morning.



Beautiful.  Your photo makes me want to stay at OKW just so I can breakfast on my patio or balcony.  None of the other DVC resorts have such wide balconies.


----------



## tweed0099

There are some very nice pictures on here.  Thanks for posting all of them for everyone.

Moe


----------



## smjj

DenLo said:


> Wow that balcony is really long!  That's pretty cool.  It looks like they didn't give you very many chairs though.
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful.  Your photo makes me want to stay at OKW just so I can breakfast on my patio or balcony.  None of the other DVC resorts have such wide balconies.



And that is just one of the reasons we love OKW and have it as our home resort...smjj


----------



## PrincessYessenia

DBF & I at WL about to ride off on the surrey bike.  It was a ton of fun!


----------



## Luvmyfam3

I fell in love with OKW all over again when I saw an actual laundry ROOM:




And, of course, the huge balcony with the fantastic view.... great for mornings with coffee and evenings with a glass of wine.


----------



## gmboy95

Christmas 08....looking forward to Christmas 09!!!!


----------



## chepic

I love Disney decked out for Christmas....and the Hoop Dee Doo.

great pictures.

cheryl


----------



## zackiedawg

I was back in the parks Sep 17-21, staying at Saratoga Springs...didn't take many shots there as it was too hot and I wasn't taking as many photos as I do in cooler weather.  But while at WDW, I did decide to take a self-guided tour of BLT, and snapped a few shots:

In Contemporary on the 4th, where the walkway goes across to BLT:






Monorail arriving at Contemporary, from the 4th floor outdoor deck...this is the deck you walk across for BLT's bridge:






Standing in BLT's lobby, looking out the back towards the pool:






The BLT lobby:






Standing out by the pool area, looking back into the center of BLT:






Along the side of BLT looking back at Contemporary:






The bridge connecting the two:


----------



## ArnyVee

A couple of months ago we stayed at Kidani Village and here are some pics....


----------



## tx2tn

We just returned from the Boardwalk. Here are a few pictures of the lobby.


----------



## AnimalPrincess

We just returned from the Boardwalk as well, here are some photos:






Me with the scary chair in the lobby:


----------



## Tinks "SS"

OHH! i can officially post some DVC pics here now! so excited! Some from OKW!




banana tree outside our room




just love this flower!!




truly lovely




Just like the way this one looks.


----------



## Nicoal13

Had to share this picture of the Boardwalk. Took it from the Beach Club one night when it was just starting to storm. I got it just as the lightening lit up the sky.


----------



## rbcheek

great and awesome shot


----------



## CheapMom

a few from our bwv/akv split stay aug '09
my boys on the boards




not exactly a dvc pic but still cool




loved this view from our room




our next room had a great view too!








from the akv lobby




another from Kidani's lobby


----------



## jade1

BCV Balcony.


----------



## soozaay

AWESOME Jade!!


----------



## petbren

jade1 said:


> BCV Balcony.



wow, that's fantastic, what room # were you in?
we will be there in 8 days.......I so can't wait


----------



## jade1

petbren said:


> wow, that's fantastic, what room # were you in?
> we will be there in 8 days.......I so can't wait



Thanks. I've tried to find my docs with the room no. All I can say is off the elevator go right, a long way down there is another right-we did not take that but kept going further and it was on the right. It was a 2BR dedicated.


----------



## Debi

Wow, Jade, that is an amazing photo!!  Thanks for posting.


----------



## wideeyedwonder

Night time view from a "Paradise Pier" view room at the Villas at the Grand Californian, at the Disneyland Resort (California):


----------



## rsimon

Here are some pictures I took on our October 2009 trip to BLT and Kidani. All of these were taken from our room.


----------



## twinklebug

BWV studio room view


----------



## soozaay

Those photos are great!

Wideeye....gotta remember to ask for that view the next time we go to DL & stay at the GCV...that view is fabulous!!!


----------



## Ms. WDW

Here are a few shots from the "Boo To You Parade" last week.  Hope you enjoy them....


The Headless Horseman opens the parade...


----------



## Ms. WDW




----------



## Deemarch

Couldn't believe it when we got to the room, till I put the key in the door and opened it!!  I was thrilled and my DH couldn't figure out why...He never read about these rooms on the Disboards!!








Kitchen




Livingroom


----------



## Deemarch

Red x's and no pictures!


----------



## Ms. WDW

You have to format them as an "image" first.  Most photo sites do this for you already; Photobucket does and that's how I post my pictures.  Go back to where you store your photos and see if there's a "share" option.

I know the room you had.  I had the "famous" 3123 a few times.  The balcony for this 1 BR wrapped around the kitchen and living room.  Plus you got a birds eye view of Illuminations each night because we faced France in Epcot!!

Hope you get to post the pic's cause I'd love to see them.


----------



## Deemarch

Kitchen





Livingroom


----------



## diberry

Ms. WDW said:


> Here are a few shots from the "Boo To You Parade" last week.


It looks great but I can't figure out where the pictures were taken with "Big Al's" in the background. Any clues?


----------



## Deemarch

Now what?


----------



## Deemarch




----------



## Deemarch




----------



## zackiedawg

Deemarch said:


> Couldn't believe it when we got to the room, till I put the key in the door and opened it!!  I was thrilled and my DH couldn't figure out why...He never read about these rooms on the Disboards!!



Yep...that was my room!  I was there in June...I posted pics back a few pages here, and in this separate thread about the room itself...look familiar!?:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2200969

Great room!


----------



## Ms. WDW

diberry said:


> It looks great but I can't figure out where the pictures were taken with "Big Al's" in the background. Any clues?



I took the pictures in Frontier Land.  Do you know where they sell the Turkey Legs on your way to Splash Mountain?  I was right across from that Turkey Leg stand on a porch in a rocking chair!!  Of course once the parade began I had to stand up.


----------



## Ms. WDW

That layout looks exactly like 3123!!  Did your balcony wrap around the kitchen and livingroom too?  At night if we looked out the bedroom balcony we would be able to see the fireworks from Fantastmic!!!  Great room!! 

Thanks for the pictures!!


----------



## zackiedawg

That is room 3123...might have been a typo.  I had the same room in June.  I recognize even the wires under the table by the couch as that's where I plugged in my laptop for internet.  BTW, I untangled and straightened those wires as they were in a messy bundle.  Looks like they're not as bad as before, but they're getting unkempt again!


----------



## Deemarch

Here it is from the outside!!









It's the middle floor!

It's so good seeing everyone else's photos of the villa...Nice memories!!

I can't wait to go back!!!!!!


----------



## zackiedawg

For those not familiar with that room...note too that what you see on that outside shot of the balcony is not the whole picture...besides that huge wraparound balcony, you ALSO get another private balcony for the bedroom which is out on the left side behind the tree in the first shot.  That one has a view of the parking lot, the river to DHS, and some of DHS.


----------



## cdmickey




----------



## Crissup

cdmickey said:


> http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a388/cdgrenci/IMG_0097.jpg



  That one is really excellent.  There's been a lot of phenominal photos on here, but something about the detail, the depth and the clarity of that one really stands out for me.  It just became my wallpaper.  

  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## diberry

Ms. WDW said:


> I took the pictures in Frontier Land.  Do you know where they sell the Turkey Legs on your way to Splash Mountain?  I was right across from that Turkey Leg stand on a porch in a rocking chair!!  Of course once the parade began I had to stand up.


Great, thank you! I've never noticed that "Big Al's" sign before!!!


----------



## Ms. WDW

diberry said:


> Great, thank you! I've never noticed that "Big Al's" sign before!!!



Neither did I until you mentioned it!!  I had to go back and look at the picture!


----------



## wideeyedwonder

soozaay said:


> Wideeye....gotta remember to ask for that view the next time we go to DL & stay at the GCV...that view is fabulous!!!



Warning...the multicolored lights on the Mickey Funwheel of Death are computer controlled, and you can literally spend hours watching the ever changing pattern of lights dance about it from the Paradise Pier view GCV balconies.


----------



## LUVMICKEY

cdmickey said:


>



Great pic, makes me even more anxious to get there.  Just 41 days to go


----------



## KLEONARD

The big balloon at DTD from Congress Park/SSR the last week of Oct.






The hole in the middle lets the birds pass through.







Kevin


----------



## LUVMICKEY

KLEONARD said:


> The big balloon at DTD from Congress Park/SSR the last week of Oct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hole in the middle lets the birds pass through.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin


Wow, great pics.  It really shows me why I don't want to take a ride in that balloon.  I know my DH will love it though.


----------



## KLEONARD

Photo Fun at AK on recent trip to SSR. DW and DN having fun at DVC kiosk near Stitch and Lilo photo shoot.






Kevin


----------



## PrincessYessenia

From our first stay at the Boardwalk.  Really want to do BCV next!


----------



## tea pot

jade1 said:


> BCV Balcony.




WOW Great Picture 
do you remember your room number?


----------



## gmboy95

wideeyedwonder said:


> Night time view from a "Paradise Pier" view room at the Villas at the Grand Californian, at the Disneyland Resort (California):



Wow!!!...great view


----------



## cdmickey

Our last day 'at the World'; we didn't get to see the complete Carosel but got a picture of it in progress.  Oh, and they were giving out free samples of the gingerbread.....................BONUS.


----------



## tx2tn




----------



## Debi

Aaaah, my beloved BWV.  You're making me homesick with those pictures.    Be back 'home' in less than 3 weeks!


----------



## Coach81

cdmickey said:


> Our last day 'at the World'; we didn't get to see the complete Carosel but got a picture of it in progress.  Oh, and they were giving out free samples of the gingerbread.....................BONUS.



This is at BCV, right?


----------



## cdmickey

Yes, at the Beach Club.


----------



## gmboy95

Just wanted to reiterate that this is by far my favorite thread!!!!!!!......keep those pictures coming!!!...maybe some christmas stuff from this year!


----------



## Ms. WDW

gmboy95 said:


> Just wanted to reiterate that this is by far my favorite thread!!!!!!!......keep those pictures coming!!!...maybe some christmas stuff from this year!



If you want to see Christmas Stuff you need to see "Holiday Edition: The Everyday Adventures Of The Purple Van" thread.  Awsome pictures!!!!


----------



## AKVTiger

Here are a few pics from our December trip to Kidani.

Kidani fire pit on a rainy night:





Kidani savanna on a rainy night:





Kidani on a rainy night:





Kidani pool area from our balcony:


----------



## discott71

AKVTiger said:


> Here are a few pics from our December trip to Kidani.
> 
> Kidani pool area from our balcony:



Love this pic - did you have a standard view?  Did you ask for a pool view?  We're staying next November in a 2 bdrm std and I requested near the lobby with a view towards the pool - hope I get something like this !


----------



## bama106

AKVTiger said:


> Here are a few pics from our December trip to Kidani.
> 
> Kidani pool area from our balcony:



Great pics!  This looks almost exactly like the view we had for our December 1-6 trip.  We may have been a little higher, we were on the 4th floor in room 7829.


----------



## AKVTiger

discott71 said:


> Love this pic - did you have a standard view?  Did you ask for a pool view?  We're staying next November in a 2 bdrm std and I requested near the lobby with a view towards the pool - hope I get something like this !



Yes we were in a standard view 2 bedroom lock-off. It was a bit from the lobby but not too bad. I requested a pool room view. Our room was on the 3rd floor, room 7727/7729. 7727 was the 1 bedroom 7729 was the studio of the 2 bedroom lock-off.

HTH


----------



## AKVTiger

bama106 said:


> Great pics!  This looks almost exactly like the view we had for our December 1-6 trip.  We may have been a little higher, we were on the 4th floor in room 7829.



Thanks! You know your views! This was room 7727/7729 on the 3rd floor.


----------



## tx2tn

AKVTiger said:


> Here are a few pics from our December trip to Kidani.
> 
> Kidani fire pit on a rainy night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kidani savanna on a rainy night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kidani on a rainy night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kidani pool area from our balcony:



Great photo's. Can I ask what equipment you used on these?


----------



## tx2tn




----------



## AKVTiger

tx2tn said:


> Great photo's. Can I ask what equipment you used on these?



Thanks, I used a Canon 40D w/18-55 on tripod.


----------



## Doug7856

AKVTiger said:


> Thanks, I used a Canon 40D w/18-55 on tripod.



Impressive pictures!  I always take my tripod, then never use it LOL.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## tx2tn




----------



## RickinPA

We loved our Kidani Savanna view so much we added 50 points during our December 09 Trip.  

I didn't realize I needed to have 10 posts prior to posting pictures.  When I hit 10, I'll post some pictures.

Merry Christmas


----------



## DisneyJen

Here are some photos from our trip home to BWV Dec. 18 to 23





View looking to the right from 5003/5005





Looking straight ahead





Looking to the left


----------



## DisneyJen

View of our Christmas lights on the balconies of 5003/5005





A closer look at our lights





An even closer look!


----------



## DisneyJen

BLT - December 20, 2009





View of BLT and Contemporary from the launch to VWL - December 21, 2009


----------



## DisneyJen

Zoomed view from the master bedroom of BWV 5003/5005





View from the master bedroom of BWV 5003/5005


----------



## gojoe

We were waiting for a launch to take us to diner at Yachtsmen. Sun was just about ready to set.


----------



## tx2tn




----------



## Luvmyfam3

For our wedding, we stayed at OKW in a 2BR.  It was GREAT having so much room!




Then, we were married at SeaBreeze Pointe.  We had tons of pictures around the Boardwalk!








After marrying my husband, one of the best decisions I ever made was buying the DVC!!




We took pictures on the beach of Y&BC.  Doesn't the Boardwalk look great??  This picture is on my desk and I get comments on this picture all the time from people wondering where this was taken!  




I LOVE the Boardwalk!  It's my home away from home!








Btw, we had our reception in a ballroom in the Boardwalk.  It was gorgeous!  I just wanted to share a few of my favorite pictures showcasing why I wanted my wedding at OKW & BW!!


----------



## diberry

Lovely pics Luvmyfam3 - you look very happy indeed!


----------



## tx2tn




----------



## RickinPA

Yes, I finally have enough posts that I can post some pictures from our December 09 AKL vacation.


----------



## diberry

Lovely pics RickinPA - love the Mickey Santa hat!


----------



## nappingbeauty

Also from NE PA!  Best pic ever!   This is a framable!!!


----------



## RickinPA

Thank you for the compliments on the picture!!

I live North of the Lehigh Valley.  I used to go to Galzier's Mustang Barn in Lanesdale many years ago.

Have a great day.


----------



## JackandSally79

View from our studio at BLT 10/09





View from our studio at OKW 11/09


----------



## Debrn

View from our room


----------



## Debrn




----------



## habg1

Just a pic from NYE at BWV.  Taken from the lobby balcony.  DJ was great, nice energy.  I would of stayed, but everyone else was tired.


----------



## charliez

Really, AOL? You think people can stay at the Villas of Disney's Wilderness Lodge for $58 a night? I don't think so!!!


----------



## Nicoal13

A photo I took of BWV just as the lightening lit up the sky.


----------



## jessrose18

subscribing  Love these pics!


----------



## arthur06

By far, my favorite pictures from our recent trip! On the slide at AKL-Jambo Pool...


----------



## disneyanimal




----------



## disneyanimal

http://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll22/clos125/Food and Wine Festival 2009/IMG_0358.jpg
http://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll22/clos125/Food and Wine Festival 2009/IMG_6431.jp
http://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll22/clos125/Food and Wine Festival 2009/IMG_6402.jpg
http://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll22/clos125/Food and Wine Festival 2009/IMG_6398.jpg


----------



## disneyanimal

[/IMG][/IMG][/IMG][/IMG]


----------



## gojoe




----------



## kindweber

The picture of the clouds is awesome.  We are in the planning stages of a trip in December!!


----------



## kindweber

Great Pictures of the surroundings, it gives me a great idea of what fun we will have!
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kindweber

Great Pictures of Disney's California Adventure.  We stayed at Paradise Peir in 2007 and had a grand time.  Thanks for sharing your great pics.


----------



## Debi

Great pictures, disneyanimal!  You're definitely making me homesick for BWV.


----------



## heaven2dc

disneyanimal said:


>



Awesome view!  Beautiful pics    Do you remember what room # this was?  We are staying in a 2-bedroom villa plus 2 add'l studios with boardwalk views arriving 11/28/10 for 5 nights and I can hardly wait!


----------



## disneyanimal

heaven2dc said:


> Awesome view!  Beautiful pics    Do you remember what room # this was?  We are staying in a 2-bedroom villa plus 2 add'l studios with boardwalk views arriving 11/28/10 for 5 nights and I can hardly wait!




Thank you, the room number was 5047 it was a grand villa.


----------



## MaryD73

Debrn said:


>



I love this picture.  And what makes it interesting is nothing gives away what year it is.  I could see this same picture being taken at the Contemporary when it first opened in 1972.


----------



## Ms. WDW

disneyanimal ~ great picture.  I have one almost identical from  my June trip.  We were in the same location but I was in a 1BR, room 3001.  Great location for pic's and fireworks!!


----------



## marts35

A storm came through and dusted the mountains in the distance during our December trip.  All of you that have had mounds of snow this winter may not enjoy it so much, but Californians get excited by just a little.  It gave a crispness to the air that made our Christmas at Disneyland a little more fantastical.


----------



## theoarn

diberry said:


> Lovely pics RickinPA - love the Mickey Santa hat!


 

I'll bet a dollar that he is thinking about what an adventure he could have if he was down there on the ground inside the park with the animals.
Theo


----------



## madcoco

Ominous Skies over VB.


----------



## TenThousandVolts

COOL PIC, Madcoco!


----------



## GOVAC24

WOW that's an awesome picture!!!


----------



## lillasmom

Great picture Madcoco!


----------



## chepic

gojoe said:


>



That is cool!!!!


----------



## gojoe

chepic said:


> That is cool!!!!


I love this picture too, Boardwalk is my home resort it 
*1,275 mi*. from my door. RI native but I left my heart at Disney


----------



## madcoco

Thank you TenThousandVolts,GOVAC24 and lillasmom.


----------



## wideeyedwonder

The night time view from a 5th floor villa, the Grand Californian Villas at Disneyland Resort (California):













The view from a 4th floor villa while they are testing the new World of Color (WoC) show at the California Adventure lagoon:


----------



## chepic

wideeyedwonder.....awesome pictures.  We can't wait to take the kids there in a few years.

cheryl


----------



## chepic

gojoe said:


> I love this picture too, Boardwalk is my home resort it
> *1,275 mi*. from my door. RI native but I left my heart at Disney



OKW is our home, but I think I wouldn't mind staying at the Boardwalk if I knew I could get a room over the boardwalk itself.  We have stayed there before, but never lucky enough for one of those rooms.

And I know what you mean.....we are in Warwick, but my real home is through the OKW gates......welcome home

cheryl


----------



## nappingbeauty

Cheryl, our trip in April is at OKW, but in July my husband and I are staying at our home resort Boardwalk villas, I have stayed Boardwalk view, which was just absolutely beautiful, stayed looking at the Clown pool, and stayed overlooking the quiet pool.  Each and every view has something special to offer.  Because we have taken so many trips in the last two years (I know.. dont you feel sorry for me...), we are trying to conserve points and booked standard view, overlooking the driveway.  I have heard from others that depending on your room, you can see fireworks from those rooms, but regardless, I think that no matter where you stay, you get caught up in the magic and find some beauty there.  We are all just so fortunate we get to do what we do!   Enjoy your spring trip.... it is going to be here before you know it!!
Laura


----------



## LUVMICKEY

wideeyedwonder said:


> The night time view from a 5th floor villa, the Grand Californian Villas at Disneyland Resort (California):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The view from a 4th floor villa while they are testing the new World of Color (WoC) show at the California Adventure lagoon:


Love the pics.  Thanks for sharing a little peek at new show.  It looks like it will be beautiful.


----------



## Dman67

Passing by on the monorail...


----------



## chepic

nappingbeauty said:


> Cheryl, our trip in April is at OKW, but in July my husband and I are staying at our home resort Boardwalk villas, I have stayed Boardwalk view, which was just absolutely beautiful, stayed looking at the Clown pool, and stayed overlooking the quiet pool.  Each and every view has something special to offer.  Because we have taken so many trips in the last two years (I know.. dont you feel sorry for me...), we are trying to conserve points and booked standard view, overlooking the driveway.  I have heard from others that depending on your room, you can see fireworks from those rooms, but regardless, I think that no matter where you stay, you get caught up in the magic and find some beauty there.  We are all just so fortunate we get to do what we do!   Enjoy your spring trip.... it is going to be here before you know it!!
> Laura



Laura....we've had the standard driveway view....could see a little of the fireworks.  And you're right....I feel soooooo sorry for you!  I so wish our trips were overlapping.

Cheryl


----------



## tx2tn




----------



## gojoe

Coming Home


----------



## Dman67

Not exactly DVC but still somewhat applicable.  Two shots of the DW & DD from Animal Kingdom taken on Sunday.


----------



## cosmos




----------



## BCfan

Great Photos, Cosmos.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## pickles

chepic said:


> OKW is our home, but I think I wouldn't mind staying at the Boardwalk if I knew I could get a room over the boardwalk itself.  We have stayed there before, but never lucky enough for one of those rooms.
> 
> And I know what you mean.....we are in Warwick, but my real home is through the OKW gates......welcome home
> 
> cheryl



that isnt about luck, that is about booking category(on DVC points)  you just ened to book boardwalk view


----------



## Anna114

Cosmos, thanks for the great pictures! I can't wait to see them in person.


----------



## allflgirl

AnimalPrincess said:


> We just returned from the Boardwalk as well, here are some photos:
> 
> Me with the scary chair in the lobby:



This is funny.  Those chairs always creep me out!  I'm glad I'm not the only one.

I'll be at BWV's in Sept.  I'll have to get my own picture with the "creepy" chair.

Julia


----------



## AnimalPrincess

Thanks Julia!  You should definetly get your own photo but I must admit this one was taken after a night at Jellyrolls


----------



## chepic

pickles said:


> that isnt about luck, that is about booking category(on DVC points)  you just ened to book boardwalk view



thanks....haven't looked in a while...maybe we will have to try.

che


----------



## Mickeysduck

cosmos said:


>


 
This is funny! We were there that morning, I know because it looks like the day before the beginning of the show. March 2nd, and the only day Mickey was there without glasses. The next day we went back and he was wearing glasses.

The funny thing is, looking in the back, to the left, the man with the blue sweat shirt on holding hands with the woman, which you can only see her light blue arm, IS ME!! I was wearing that sweat shirt, which looks bulky, over 2 others because it was so cold that day, I had a white hat on, my wife had a dark colored bag over her shoulder, and I had sneakers on with some yellow features. 

What are the chances!!!


----------



## AnnaS

Mickeysduck said:


> This is funny! We were there that morning, I know because it looks like the day before the beginning of the show. March 2nd, and the only day Mickey was there without glasses. The next day we went back and he was wearing glasses.
> 
> The funny thing is, looking in the back, to the left, the man with the blue sweat shirt on holding hands with the woman, which you can only see her light blue arm, IS ME!! I was wearing that sweat shirt, which looks bulky, over 2 others because it was so cold that day, I had a white hat on, my wife had a dark colored bag over her shoulder, and I had sneakers on with some yellow features.
> 
> What are the chances!!!




You are right!  What are the chances.  That is weird, I think that is the first time I have seen it here with all the pictures posted by everyone.


----------



## daddey

That is a great view of California Adventure! Makes me want to visit!


----------



## cosmos

Mickeysduck said:


> This is funny! We were there that morning, I know because it looks like the day before the beginning of the show. March 2nd, and the only day Mickey was there without glasses. The next day we went back and he was wearing glasses.
> 
> The funny thing is, looking in the back, to the left, the man with the blue sweat shirt on holding hands with the woman, which you can only see her light blue arm, IS ME!! I was wearing that sweat shirt, which looks bulky, over 2 others because it was so cold that day, I had a white hat on, my wife had a dark colored bag over her shoulder, and I had sneakers on with some yellow features.
> 
> What are the chances!!!


 
Mickeysduck,

That is funny. We must have passed because I came out the double doors you were headed toward just before I took that photo.


----------



## cosmos

Wilderness Lodge:


----------



## tx2tn

This is Wilderness Lodge?


----------



## chepic

Beautiful pictures of the wilderness Lodge.  I have never thought to take the picture down to the floor like that....I will next month.

Cheryl


----------



## nappingbeauty

Cheryl... too funny... I am sitting here showing my husband the pictures, and I said to him... we have to go there next month and get pictures....

Scary.... great minds think alike


----------



## chepic

nappingbeauty said:


> Cheryl... too funny... I am sitting here showing my husband the pictures, and I said to him... we have to go there next month and get pictures....
> 
> Scary.... great minds think alike



that is funny......

I am getting our trip tic ready and looking at hotels in South Carolina for the way down...there are no Marriott's right off 95 in SC

che


----------



## nappingbeauty

Cheryl, I believed we have stopped at Fairfield Inn's on the way down in SC and they are the same parent company.... check that out.


----------



## cheer4bison

Thanks, Cosmos, for some stunning shots of the Wilderness Lodge lobby.


----------



## briarwolf

Awesome pictures Cosmos.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## DenLo

BLT from Ft. Wilderness Ferry.





Grand Floridian Sunrise and Fog, from BLT Villa 8028 





CR at Sunrise, Skyway from BLT, view from Villa 8028


----------



## DisneyJen

Zoomed in view:


----------



## DisneyJen




----------



## DisneyJen




----------



## pickles

AnnaS said:


> You are right!  What are the chances.  That is weird, I think that is the first time I have seen it here with all the pictures posted by everyone.



they have a thread about this on the one disboard here. It is about crowd pics and do you see yourself in my crowd picture

People post the dates of their pics and others who may have been there the same time look andsee if they have been caught on the other persons pic.
I dont think it happend much..so this is cool you would post your pic there!!  You would have a winner


----------



## Anna114

Great DVC pictures all. Thank you so much!


----------



## briarwolf

Disney Jen and DenLo, Love the BLT pictures can't wait till 8 May when we will be there!  Thanks for posting them!


----------



## DisneyJen

briarwolf said:


> Disney Jen and DenLo, Love the BLT pictures can't wait till 8 May when we will be there!  Thanks for posting them!



You're welcome!


----------



## tx2tn

pickles said:


> they have a thread about this on the one disboard here. It is about crowd pics and do you see yourself in my crowd picture
> 
> People post the dates of their pics and others who may have been there the same time look andsee if they have been caught on the other persons pic.
> I dont think it happend much..so this is cool you would post your pic there!!  You would have a winner



I looked but could not find that thread. Do you have a link to it? Thanks!


----------



## pickles

tx2tn said:


> I looked but could not find that thread. Do you have a link to it? Thanks!



I found it again..here you go it has 51 pages

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1828742


----------



## pnyltwk

We just got back from Hilton Head Island on Spring Break.  Mys kid's really like Shadow and B'lou Crabbe.


----------



## wendypooh

Awesome Pics Everyone - Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## tinkgurl

OKW


----------



## heaven2dc

DisneyJen said:


>



Beautiful pics, Jen!  You didn't necessarily book a boardwalk view but got a fantastic one anyway!  (an old friend of mine and I stayed in the room right above the art gallery and were on the third floor.  The balcony was huge - we loved sitting out there in the mornings to have coffee and just people watch.  We have a boardwalk view in late November for a 2-bedroom plus 2 studios and we are so excited!)  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Anna114

Thanks for the recent pictures everyone!


----------



## DeeCee735

We too just got back from Hilton Head. What a week! All adult trip, stayed in building 13, perfect spot for an all adult party.
Here's a pic of the sunset from our balcony...


----------



## DisneyJen

heaven2dc said:


> Beautiful pics, Jen!  You didn't necessarily book a boardwalk view but got a fantastic one anyway!  (an old friend of mine and I stayed in the room right above the art gallery and were on the third floor.  The balcony was huge - we loved sitting out there in the mornings to have coffee and just people watch.  We have a boardwalk view in late November for a 2-bedroom plus 2 studios and we are so excited!)  Thanks for sharing!



We loved this view and location. 

We usually book BW view as we like to have our morning coffee on the balcony as well as night cap on the balcony. We love the 5th floor!!


----------



## GOVAC24

Our view at SSR in Dec 2009





Our studio


----------



## GOVAC24

I know it's spring outside but I'm finally getting a chance to get these up. They are from Our December visit to WDW.





Decoration on the Contemporary 




Decorations in Boardwalk's Lobby




One of our favorite shots of the entire trip! During Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party.


----------



## theoarn

Christmass pictures are always appropriate.
Theo


----------



## Dman67

Blissfully happy to be visiting the Kingdom...


----------



## Luvmyfam3

Wow.  That's an amazing shot.  Good job!


----------



## Dman67

Thanks!

This one isn't exactly DVC either but I guess you can see a little bit of BLT in the background.


----------



## tx2tn




----------



## katiegel

This was from our last trip 9/08...then our little monster was born and we haven't had a chance to get back yet  But we'll be at BCV 11/10! I can NOT wait!


----------



## heaven2dc

katiegel said:


> This was from our last trip 9/08...then our little monster was born and we haven't had a chance to get back yet  But we'll be at BCV 11/10! I can NOT wait!



I love this picture!  We haven't been back since December 2008 and are anxiously looking forward to our trip arriving 11/28/10.  However, I have to cancel 2 of the studios at BWV due to huge car repair   But am hoping I can keep the 2-bdrm boardwalk villa (we rented points from a very nice DVC owner).  This was supposed to be our family reunion trip - my oldest 2 sons haven't been back since 1997 and my youngest 2 sons have never been so I'm still holding onto the hope that even if I have to cancel the studios, I will get a room somehow somewhere by the time we go.


----------



## katiegel

Thanks heaven! I literally have this in our living room and look at it every day....my DS will be 22 mo when we go...so I am SUPER excited...nothing like a good WDW visit with the family to make everyone happy!! And this picture is such a great reminder!

Although, this will probably be our last stay at BCV for awhile. With a kiddo BLT will probably be where we stay most often after this next trip. Plus it's our home resort which helps some!


----------



## Jamian

SSR:


----------



## Dman67

Jamian said:


> SSR:



Very nice HDR


----------



## Dman67




----------



## Dman67




----------



## heaven2dc

Dman67 - Love your pics of our home away from home!  If all goes right, we will be there arriving 11/28/10 for 5 nights with boardwalk view.  Can't wait!


----------



## Dman67

heaven2dc said:


> Dman67 - Love your pics of our home away from home!  If all goes right, we will be there arriving 11/28/10 for 5 nights with boardwalk view.  Can't wait!



Thanks!  We thoroughly enjoyed out stay last week.  Still going through the roughly 550+ pictures that we took during the week.  Picture collage to follow soon.


----------



## smjj

Our resent trip to BLT. We will be going again this Oct and staying in a Grand Villa, lake view with our family...smjj


----------



## Dman67




----------



## CheapMom

wow dman! the colors are gorgeous in that one! love it <3


----------



## Dman67

CheapMom said:


> wow dman! the colors are gorgeous in that one! love it <3



Thanks!  We got lucky the night we went over to the Beach Club for the Sing-A-Long Camp Fire.


----------



## CheapMom

waiting for the campfire to start at Disney's Hilton Head Island


----------



## Dman67

CheapMom said:


> waiting for the campfire to start at Disney's Hilton Head Island



Wow!  That sky is awesome!  Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Dman67

Approaching the Kingdom...


----------



## madcoco

Thanks for sharing your wonderful photos everyone.


----------



## jade1




----------



## jade1

Reflection off BLT.


----------



## Dman67

jade1 said:


> Reflection off BLT.



That is AWESOME!   I'd love to see a larger version of that image.


----------



## Jerry@dvcstore

Love all the photos. Keep them coming.


----------



## madcoco

From this past week.








Rare Huge Leatherback Turtle Nest


----------



## zackiedawg

Just back from a 4-night stay at Boardwalk, 1-bedroom villa this past weekend.  Hot hot hot hot hot!  And humid too.  But hey...I live in Florida too, so it was the same story at home.  It's either be hot and sweaty at home and work, or be hot and sweaty at Disney...not a hard choice!

Here are some shots from around the Boardwalk:

Crazy storm clouds over ESPN:





Night scenes:




















ESPN:





Boat dock:





Bench:





Main pool area at night:





View across the lake to Beach Club and Epcot:


----------



## tx2tn




----------



## diberry

Gorgeous as always, Justin!


----------



## tx2tn




----------



## Disneygrl36

Wow MadCoco...........beautiful sunset & Vero pictures.

Zackiedawg.......gorgeous Boardwalk night shots.

Hilton Head sunsets from the fishing pier.


----------



## Lenc324

Beautiful


----------



## saintstickets

View from Wishes Dessert Party










The desserts part of the Party









Trip report here http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2481750


----------



## castle1

Great pictures


----------



## tinkgurl

VWL:

pool-






hallway-






lobby-






walkway-


----------



## Jamian

Congress Park at Disney's Saratoga Springs Resort & Spa


----------



## Flyerfan

Jamian said:


> Congress Park at Disney's Saratoga Springs Resort & Spa



That is a COOL shot!  I love the colors


----------



## STEAMBOAT209




----------



## Jamian

Disney's Boardwalk:


----------



## larrytau

Looks like all the camera professionals are on page 121!


----------



## Disneypirate85

Village Green View last July 4th Vacation, ONLY 11 days and we are back


----------



## DeeCee735

View from studio 2125 of the Boardwalk Villas!


----------



## Disneypirate85

Christmas at Jambo and Kidani 2009
Boma Tree





Kidani Lobby tree





Kidani Welcoming us HOME


----------



## madcoco




----------



## LUVMICKEY

madcoco said:


>



Pretty picture.


----------



## madcoco

Thank you.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

My daughter & I played with a few magic shots and this is one of my favs!


----------



## tx2tn

Our 1BR Villa at BWV


----------



## gmboy95

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=30793460&id=1371009589

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=30793468&id=1371009589

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=30793503&id=1371009589


----------



## VallCopen

2 bedroom Villa @ Grand Californian with Paradise Park View on the 4th floor.






Pool View from the other side of the hotel while waiting for the elevators.





Daytime View


----------



## allflgirl

zackiedawg said:


> Main pool area at night:



That crazy clown gets me every time.  I'm so freaked out!!!


----------



## melissa0208

Me, DD & DH at BLT 8/15/10


----------



## smjj

One of our favorite DVC resorts:


----------



## Jamian

SSR:


----------



## Pixieflip

marts35 said:


> A storm came through and dusted the mountains in the distance during our December trip.  All of you that have had mounds of snow this winter may not enjoy it so much, but Californians get excited by just a little.  It gave a crispness to the air that made our Christmas at Disneyland a little more fantastical.



Stop the presses.  You can see the mountains at DLR???  Where do you think this photo was taken from?? 

I have got to get my kids out to the VGC.


----------



## tx2tn

Having some fun at Luna Pool, Boardwalk Villas


----------



## mecllap

Pixieflip said:


> Stop the presses.  You can see the mountains at DLR???  Where do you think this photo was taken from??
> 
> I have got to get my kids out to the VGC.



Since there's a tiny corner of GCH in the photo, I think they were riding the Mickey Color Wheel, with a really good telephoto lens.


----------



## tx2tn




----------



## DisneyJen

tx2tn said:


>




There is NO PLACE like home


----------



## LUVMICKEY

tx2tn said:


>



Oh, what a pretty picture.  I can't wait to be in that loop again.  It won't be long now.


----------



## MikeNY

tx2tn said:


> Having some fun at Luna Pool, Boardwalk Villas



Great photos Tx2Tn!  We love the Boardwalk!


----------



## zackiedawg

Just got back from a 5-day weekend, staying at OKW...and also did some touring around to various other resorts while there.  Here are some of the DVC loations I shot:

Here's my 1-bedroom villa balcony in Building 27:





More around Old Key West:




















Contemporary hotel from the BLT walkway:





Contemporary and BLT night from Polynesian:





Kidani lobby:





Kidani wildlife viewing:










Wilderness Lodge at night:


----------



## MikeNY

zackiedawg said:


> Just got back from a 5-day weekend, staying at OKW...and also did some touring around to various other resorts while there.  Here are some of the DVC loations I shot:



WOW - all of the shots are incredible, but these are my two favorite.  Thanks for sharing these wonderful memories!


----------



## diberry

Sensational shots, as always!


----------



## MaryD73

Great photos zackiedawg!  I am sure it has already been mentioned, but what type of camera do you use?


----------



## zackiedawg

Thank you all...comments appreciated!  Mary, I'm currently using a Sony DSLR-A550 as my main camera, with a P&S backup for the occasional light duty.  All shots above are with the A550.  Most shots are with the SAL18-250mm F3.5-6.3 lens, except the Kidani lobby that was shot with a Tamron 10-24mm F3.5-4.5 lens, and the Kidani wildlife shots which were with a Minolta 300mm F4 APO G lens.  All of the night shots were done with a tripod.


----------



## AnnaS

zackiedawg said:


> Thank you all...comments appreciated!  Mary, I'm currently using a Sony DSLR-A550 as my main camera, with a P&S backup for the occasional light duty.  All shots above are with the A550.  Most shots are with the SAL18-250mm F3.5-6.3 lens, except the Kidani lobby that was shot with a Tamron 10-24mm F3.5-4.5 lens, and the Kidani wildlife shots which were with a Minolta 300mm F4 APO G lens.  All of the night shots were done with a tripod.



Wow is right.  Your pictures are truly amazing.  Are you a professional photographer? Hobby?


----------



## tx2tn

A relaxing evening on the Boardwalk.......


----------



## zackiedawg

Thank you Anna.  Just a hobby with a tiny side income for me...lightly paid hobbyist, or bottom-of-the-barrel pro, however you want to call it!  I just love photography - it's definitely not a job or about making any money from it (though I don't complain if and when I do!)  

Tx2Tn - nice relaxing scene indeed - down that end is the more relaxing side...when I stay there I like to chill on those benches at night too, though I'm usually down the ESPN direction.


----------



## rosermama

here are a few pics from the bay...


----------



## ont/ohana

those are some beautiful pics, lovely 
-DD13


----------



## ont/ohana

zackiedawg said:


> Just got back from a 5-day weekend, staying at OKW...and also did some touring around to various other resorts while there.  Here are some of the DVC loations I shot:
> 
> Here's my 1-bedroom villa balcony in Building 27:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More around Old Key West:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contemporary hotel from the BLT walkway:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contemporary and BLT night from Polynesian:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kidani lobby:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kidani wildlife viewing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wilderness Lodge at night:





wow!! great photos cant wait!
-DD13


----------



## LUVMICKEY

Nice pics.  We can't wait to get there.  It won't be long now.


----------



## Jamian

Boardwalk:


----------



## Debi

Jamian, what a GREAT picture!!


----------



## nickspace

Those are really nice pictures!


----------



## javamom

View from BWV room 5051



















This one is from the pier near Yacht Club.


----------



## LUVMICKEY

Beautiful pictures and they are in our neighborhood too, Beach Club.


----------



## Tinker74

Lovely pics!.Was that a 1 bed preffered view or boadwalk?


----------



## gojoe

I almost forgot how great this is. This is at Vero, I love the way you hear the clock ticking coming from the Gator. It all in the details just take your time. Disney Magic is wonderful.


----------



## javamom

Tinker74 said:


> Lovely pics!.Was that a 1 bed preffered view or boadwalk?



Boardwalk view!


----------



## eeyore7360nc

Top of the World Lounge






The view from Top of the World

















View of EWP from our balcony


----------



## Crissup

Love the water pagent photos.


----------



## Jamian

Here's one from the Boardwalk:


----------



## Crissup

Jamian said:


> Here's one from the Boardwalk:



  Love this shot!


----------



## HappyMatt

I wish my pictures turned out as nice as these pics on this thread.


----------



## Fatalbie

Need some Seneca Beach. I miss those photos.  Her photos always managed to make me smile and feel like I was there.


Jim


----------



## jade1

A few from last week at BLT, room was 8020 10th floor. Posted these on some other threads so nothing new but figured I would put them here as well.


----------



## diberry

What wonderful photos jade1 - thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## KLEONARD

Kidani, 01-07-2011. 






Kevin


----------



## Montana Minnies

I tried doing a search to see if there are any photos of the Grand Villa at Bay Lake Tower and did not see any.  Does anyone here have a link or know where there are some pictures?

Thanks


----------



## eeyore7360nc

Sunrise from the balcony of BLT room 7917




Marathon week 774 by nikpowell, on Flickr


----------



## sajetto

Jade1, I love the shot of the Grand Floridian in the fog. Beautiful!


----------



## DeeCee735




----------



## FindingFigment

KLEONARD said:


> Kidani, 01-07-2011.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin



Wow!  Thank you for sharing.  That's like wall-to-wall animals!


----------



## eeyore7360nc

View from Top of the World




Marathon week 711 by nikpowell, on Flickr




Marathon week 724 by nikpowell, on Flickr




Marathon week 731 by nikpowell, on Flickr




Marathon week 750 by nikpowell, on Flickr


----------



## bama106

Those photos from the TOTW are AMAZING!


----------



## eeyore7360nc

bama106 said:


> Those photos from the TOTW are AMAZING!



Thanks, fellow BAMA fan.


----------



## bfrosty

We were leaving our 9-day Animal Kingdom Lodge Vacation in October 2009 when this picture was taken.

On the Disney Magical Express bus, we sat in the back of the bus while heading back to the airport.  Our first stop was at the Polynesian Resort.  While under the Porte Cochere, I peeked out the window and noticed something.

I looked and looked and couldn't believe my eyes, for behold "Tinkerbell" was there wishing us goodbyes.

The magic is real folks...and here is the proof.

Bfrosty 



">


----------



## bfrosty

eeyore7360nc said:


> View from Top of the World
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marathon week 711 by nikpowell, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marathon week 724 by nikpowell, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marathon week 731 by nikpowell, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marathon week 750 by nikpowell, on Flickr



Do you mind me asking what type of camera your using? and a tripod right?  Amazing photos....great job!
Bfrosty


----------



## eeyore7360nc

bfrosty said:


> Do you mind me asking what type of camera your using? and a tripod right?  Amazing photos....great job!
> Bfrosty



Thanks. I have a Canon XSI and yes, I did use a tripod. I brought it specifically to use for these pictures since I only had to carry it up in the elevator.


----------



## tea pot

bfrosty said:


> We were leaving our 9-day Animal Kingdom Lodge Vacation in October 2009 when this picture was taken.
> 
> On the Disney Magical Express bus, we sat in the back of the bus while heading back to the airport.  Our first stop was at the Polynesian Resort.  While under the Porte Cochere, I peeked out the window and noticed something.
> 
> I looked and looked and couldn't believe my eyes, for behold "Tinkerbell" was there wishing us goodbyes.
> 
> The magic is real folks...and here is the proof.
> 
> Bfrosty
> 
> 
> 
> ">




Wow I knew she was REAL


----------



## bfrosty

Thanks...she's sideways...for those who can't see her.


Bfrosty


----------



## margitmouse

sajetto said:


> Jade1, I love the shot of the Grand Floridian in the fog. Beautiful!



I second this!! Not only is it a photo you will probably never see in anyone else's photo album... but is just an amazing photo!
Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## diberry

jade1 said:


>


Just fantastic!  Do you have an online album you'd like to share please?


----------



## jade1

margitmouse said:


> I second this!! Not only is it a photo you will probably never see in anyone else's photo album... but is just an amazing photo!
> Thanks for sharing it!




Very nice to hear, just lucky it was available that morning but thanks for sure.


----------



## jade1

diberry said:


> Just fantastic!  Do you have an online album you'd like to share please?



Thanks so much-I have never really done that but will check it out. Currently I have a photobucket account mostly to get photos available, but its just a mess of family pics/trips ect, no organization at all. I hope to get time to work on that and get that on my sig.


----------



## June0802

Here are a few pics from my trip last week.


----------



## margitmouse

For we unenlightened...which resort is this?
thanks! 






smjj said:


> One of our favorite DVC resorts:


----------



## cheer4bison

margitmouse said:


> For we unenlightened...which resort is this?
> thanks!



Oh, could I answer this one?  I know that location well.  It is our beloved Villas at Disney's Wilderness Lodge!  Woo-hoo!  Love this place.


----------



## Marleen2

eeyore7360nc said:


> View from Top of the World



I absolutely love your pics! 
Do you know if you're allowed to the TOTW if not staying at BLT?  Went to an open house there when they just opened and I just loved the rooms, but we weren't allowed to the TOTW then


----------



## Marleen2

June0802 said:


> Here are a few pics from my trip last week.




Wow, I love the HDR processing, especially the first.  A little overdone, either you love it or you hate, but I love it!


----------



## mecllap

Marleen2 said:


> I absolutely love your pics!
> Do you know if you're allowed to the TOTW if not staying at BLT?  Went to an open house there when they just opened and I just loved the rooms, but we weren't allowed to the TOTW then



You're supposed to be staying at BLT on points to go up there, unless you're doing the Member's Aulani update thing in the early afternoon (preregister at any DVC resort info desk, if they're still doing that).  Haven't heard that anyone's been successful otherwise (except maybe one or two who were with a BLT-registered guest --not sure they check everyone's keys).


----------



## gmboy95

jade1 said:


> A few from last week at BLT, room was 8020 10th floor. Posted these on some other threads so nothing new but figured I would put them here as well.




reposted...these are great!!!!!!!!


----------



## PrincessYessenia




----------



## gmboy95

PrincessYessenia said:


>




great picture


----------



## gmboy95

margitmouse said:


> For we unenlightened...which resort is this?
> thanks!




villas at wilderness lodge.....the walkway from the hotel to the villas


----------



## perfectyears

i would love to put some photos on here but still cant work out how to do it, it just keeps coming up with enter your url


----------



## PrincessYessenia

gmboy95 said:


> great picture



Thank you


----------



## PrincessYessenia




----------



## pnyltwk

perfectyears said:


> i would love to put some photos on here but still cant work out how to do it, it just keeps coming up with enter your url




Check this thread out.  It may help.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=508670


----------



## perfectyears

pnyltwk said:


> Check this thread out.  It may help.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=508670



thats great thanks very much . i will give that a try.


----------



## AnimalPrincess

This thread needs some LOVE!!  

THese are photos from our trip in Feb. for my DH bday.  We only stayed one night , and it was the first time for us both.  Our room was awesome but unfortunately we hardly spend anytime it.


----------



## saintstickets

Something a little different...

The "Candy Lady"





Wishes Dessert Party





EPCOT - Canada





Ryan Secrest while filming the Christmas parade





Candlelight Processional


----------



## mfortis

saintstickets said:


> Something a little different...
> 
> The "Candy Lady"



Its the Candy/Caramelo Lady. We could stay and watch her for hours.


----------



## jforever52

Here is some pictures of the lobby of the Grand Californian from our recent family trip there May 8-15th, 2011:


----------



## Jamian

The Boardwalk by Jamian, on Flickr


----------



## gojoe

Jamian said:


> The Boardwalk by Jamian, on Flickr


For a few minutes I felt like I was home again, Thank You.


----------



## jade1




----------



## Kitts21

Jamain: Love the BW shot, make me wish I was there right now.


----------



## cdmickey




----------



## Buckeye Fan

That is gorgeous!


----------



## cdmickey

Thank you, here's a pic of the other side (same day; it was a glorious morning)


----------



## cpbjgc

Some pictures from Home - Old Key West - taken on a film "toy" camera.

Olivias:





Pool time:





Lighthouse:


----------



## cpbjgc

One from my non-toy camera


----------



## AnnaS

Not sure what you mean by "toy" camera because they are absolutely beautiful!  Great job!!!!


----------



## cpbjgc

AnnaS said:


> Not sure what you mean by "toy" camera because they are absolutely beautiful!  Great job!!!!



Thanks for the kind words! Those were taken with a Lomography Fisheye 2 camera. It is considered a "toy" because it is cheap (under $50), has no useful viewfinder, and ony 2 shutter speeds. It's fun to use, and can get interesting results, but it can be hit and miss (you don't find out until you develop the film).


----------



## wingawh

Great film pics!  If you like the Fisheye, you may like the Lomography Lomography LC-A. Not near as cheap but wonderful pics. It nas turned I to my most used camera these days.


----------



## cpbjgc

wingawh said:


> Great film pics!  If you like the Fisheye, you may like the Lomography Lomography LC-A. Not near as cheap but wonderful pics. It nas turned I to my most used camera these days.



Thanks! You are right - after getting the fisheye I wanted to do more film shooting. I had looked at the LC-A, but decided what I really wanted was a TLR style camera, and ended up buying a Ricohlex Model VI on ebay - I may even take it to the World next time we head down. 

And since I am posting anyways...


----------



## wingawh

I assume that use 120 film?  I am curious to know how it does on the trip. 

For 120 I pack the trusty Holga. I have gotten numerous wonderful shots with it, but have also gotten a ton of not so good ones. 

I usually keep b/w film in the Lomography and Color in the Holga


----------



## cpbjgc

wingawh said:


> I assume that use 120 film?  I am curious to know how it does on the trip.
> 
> For 120 I pack the trusty Holga. I have gotten numerous wonderful shots with it, but have also gotten a ton of not so good ones.
> 
> I usually keep b/w film in the Lomography and Color in the Holga



It does use 120 film. It is a bit of a learning curve as everything is manual - film advance, aperture, shutter speed. You even need to set the shutter before each shot. Having said all that, it makes for a fun time shooting. I currently have a B&W roll loaded.


----------



## TheDisneyBunch

Those are seriously some beautiful pics!!


Here are some of ours since I have them loaded up.


----------



## TheDisneyBunch

These are from Kidani Village.


----------



## jpeka65844

Hey DisneyBunch!  We're doing a split stay at BWV and AKV next week and your pics are exactly what I needed to see!!  

I can't think of two more beautiful resorts to take pics of!  I plan on getting up early one morning at each and doing a photo walk!  That is, if I can drag myself off the balconies!


----------



## twinklebug

jpeka65844 said:


> Hey DisneyBunch!  We're doing a split stay at BWV and AKV next week and your pics are exactly what I needed to see!!
> 
> I can't think of two more beautiful resorts to take pics of!  I plan on getting up early one morning at each and doing a photo walk!  That is, if I can drag myself off the balconies!



We're doing the same over Christmas - which seems SO far away at this point. Thanks for the pics DisneyBunch! They help to pass the time.

(There are plenty pf threads out there about this, but do need to point out for those who might see the images and not yet know the animal safety rules of AKV: The balloons, although fun and beautiful, are not permitted at AKV (options: keep them in the car, check at the Bell services desk or deflate). If per chance one were to deflate and get into the animal enclosure, the critters would most likely explore and attempt to eat the strange item. Let's keep them safe!)


----------



## TheDisneyBunch

jpeka65844 said:


> Hey DisneyBunch!  We're doing a split stay at BWV and AKV next week and your pics are exactly what I needed to see!!
> 
> I can't think of two more beautiful resorts to take pics of!  I plan on getting up early one morning at each and doing a photo walk!  That is, if I can drag myself off the balconies!




They are both so beautiful.  I think we preferred BWV over AKV just b/c of the connivence and that view.    I absolutely loved it there.  I also liked how easy the sofa beds were to use there.  It was quite handy!    Watching the fireworks from out balcony was really great!  

AKV was further away and the bus transportation was a bit on the slow side BUT we preferred the pool area much more there so that was nice at night.    I am sure you are going to love both.  I am jealous!  Have a blast!!




twinklebug said:


> We're doing the same over Christmas - which seems SO far away at this point. Thanks for the pics DisneyBunch! They help to pass the time.
> 
> (There are plenty pf threads out there about this, but do need to point out for those who might see the images and not yet know the animal safety rules of AKV: The balloons, although fun and beautiful, are not permitted at AKV (options: keep them in the car, check at the Bell services desk or deflate). If per chance one were to deflate and get into the animal enclosure, the critters would most likely explore and attempt to eat the strange item. Let's keep them safe!)




Awesome, hope you have a great time.  

Thank you for pointing that out about the balloons.  I actually had no idea.  Now that you say it I realize I have never seen balloons at AK (we don't typically go there much at all and if we do it is usually for just a couple of hours).  I knew about the straws but have just never heard anyone say much about the balloons and I never thought much of it.  We did not take them to AK with us but we were at AKV for 2 nights so we just put them in the room and left them there until time to head out to come home.  We walked right into the lobby letting the kids carry them when we checked in and nobody said a word about it.    I will definitely remember this if we stay out there again.


----------



## Alacrity

The Grand Californian from the DL Monorail...


----------



## supersuperwendy

SSR...Congress Park!  I loved our DTD view!


----------



## soxyes

OKW


----------



## gmboy95

soxyes said:


> OKW




Great picture....is this morning or dusk???


----------



## gmboy95

cdmickey said:


>




definitely frameable!


----------



## gmboy95

Jamian said:


> The Boardwalk by Jamian, on Flickr




wow the water looks like a marble floor!


----------



## DVCconvert

In front of Disney's Vero Beach resort - as seen from the upper front balcony of a beach cottage - January






A pilot whale demonstrates by slapping the water with it's tail.


----------



## gmboy95

jade1 said:


> A few from last week at BLT, room was 8020 10th floor. Posted these on some other threads so nothing new but figured I would put them here as well.



Just fantastic!!!!!!.....deserves to be reposted!!!!!


----------



## soxyes

gmboy95 said:


> Great picture....is this morning or dusk???



thanks... ite was in the morning


----------



## soxyes




----------



## soxyes

The beach at the BCV


----------



## soxyes




----------



## zackiedawg

Bump this thread up!  Old Key West hallway at Christmas:






Contemporary and BLT by boat:





AK Lodge sunset room:





Jiko at AK Lodge:


----------



## heaven2dc

soxyes said:


> The beach at the BCV



Great pic!  I almost didn't recognize where that was taken at - would love to use this as a screensaver (hint hint  )


----------



## smjj

Our family stay in Oct. this is our Grand Villa view...smjj


----------



## jade1

gmboy95 said:


> Just fantastic!!!!!!.....deserves to be reposted!!!!!



well thanks.


----------



## Cdnmommy

soxyes said:


>



Where is this one taken?


----------



## zackiedawg

That's the Boardwalk DVC main pool.


----------



## Montana Minnies

smjj said:


> Our family stay in Oct. this is our Grand Villa view...smjj



Which resort is this picture?  We will be staying at a BLT Grand Villa in January 2012.  Can hardly wait.


----------



## smjj

Montana Minnies said:


> Which resort is this picture?  We will be staying at a BLT Grand Villa in January 2012.  Can hardly wait.



This is our BLT grand villa on the 14th floor, bay lake view. Here is a little known secret about the grand villas. If you exit out the hallway door on the second floor, you are already on the same floor as the Member's lounge. You will not need to go to the lobby and then back up using the elevator. We found this out the second night there. The mousekeeper stated this is something that was not thought of during construction. It is not that big of a deal though because the only way to get to this hallway is using the elevator through the lobby or out your upstairs door, boy is it convenient and a real timesaver getting to the lounge.....smjj


----------



## soxyes

Cdnmommy said:


> Where is this one taken?



The pool at boardwalk villas


----------



## Pirate4Ever

Love the thread!  We're fairly new to DVC- our home resort is SSR.  We took a quick weekend trip there in January, but our first DVC stay was at Kidani.  Here are some pics:

Kiddie Pool area- very well themed










Lobby


----------



## PrincessYessenia




----------



## psac

This makes me REALLY hope we can get in BLT at 7 months for mid-April!


----------



## PrincessYessenia

psac said:


> This makes me REALLY hope we can get in BLT at 7 months for mid-April!


Good luck!


----------



## Ryansdad0727




----------



## mdgpop

This is my first picture post......OKW outside building 17


----------



## Disneymagic09

Here are some of the pictures from our recent stays in the Kingdom. I hope you enjoy them.

AKV - 2010





Anniversary Trip - 2010









Christmas at SSR 2010





BLT - 2011
From my balcony:









We have so much fun at Disney. We love our DVC!!!!


----------



## RLRDA

Disneymagic09.....those are great pics! I especially love the MK shot at sunset - looks like a postcard (I might just make it my screensaver )


----------



## MrDisneyphile




----------



## Disneymagic09

RLRDA said:


> Disneymagic09.....those are great pics! I especially love the MK shot at sunset - looks like a postcard (I might just make it my screensaver )



Thank you so much! I got some great shots on that trip from my BLT balcony. I was only on the 5th floor, but that was cool because we didn't have to take an elevator ride to get to the catwalk. We love it there. Here is another picture.


----------



## debbieandroo

RLRDA said:


> Disneymagic09.....those are great pics! I especially love the MK shot at sunset - looks like a postcard (I might just make it my screensaver )



I actually did make that the background picture on my desktop.  Beautiful!


----------



## heathers4um

All of your pics are gorgeous! Especially love the one of SSR looking out from CP pool over to the DTD view...will be headed to see that one for myself in 64 days, 11 hours and 56 mins  



Disneymagic09 said:


> Thank you so much! I got some great shots on that trip from my BLT balcony. I was only on the 5th floor, but that was cool because we didn't have to take an elevator ride to get to the catwalk. We love it there. Here is another picture.


----------



## Disneymagic09

Thanks guys for the comments on the pictures. I have one more that I really love. This one isn't necessarily DVC related, but I was staying at OKW on points when I took it. I guess that means it is a little related, but I love the pic anyway. It is a silhouette of my wife and me on our anniversary trip. Our necks sort of make a heart. Hopefully, you can make it out. You gotta love the MK at night when everyone else leaves. It feels like the whole park is yours.


----------



## chepic

Disneymagic09 said:


> Thanks guys for the comments on the pictures. I have one more that I really love. This one isn't necessarily DVC related, but I was staying at OKW on points when I took it. I guess that means it is a little related, but I love the pic anyway. It is a silhouette of my wife and me on our anniversary trip. Our necks sort of make a heart. Hopefully, you can make it out. You gotta love the MK at night when everyone else leaves. It feels like the whole park is yours.



LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!

just beautiful!!!!  I am going to have to try that!

Cheryl


----------



## psac

I also see a candle stick between your faces, or was it not kind of test???


----------



## LUVMICKEY

Disneymagic09 said:


> Thanks guys for the comments on the pictures. I have one more that I really love. This one isn't necessarily DVC related, but I was staying at OKW on points when I took it. I guess that means it is a little related, but I love the pic anyway. It is a silhouette of my wife and me on our anniversary trip. Our necks sort of make a heart. Hopefully, you can make it out. You gotta love the MK at night when everyone else leaves. It feels like the whole park is yours.



I love this picture!!!!!  It is so romantic.


----------



## psac

TheDisneyBunch said:


> These are from Kidani Village.



Went back a few pages... this could be used for Disney promotional materials.


----------



## riatees

This is off the balcony of our Disney Cruise, but I couldn't resist posting the "Hidden Mickey"!  ok, that didn't work.  I will try again.


----------



## riatees

OK, I just saw that it says I may not post attatchments.  Is that why my picture didn't post and if so, how do I change it?  Any help would be appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## riatees

Trying again!


----------



## riatees

Hidden Mickey in the clouds by riatees, on Flickr

Finally!!!


----------



## riatees

castle and palm trees by riatees, on Flickr

Here's another one I like.  It is a different view of the Castle through the palm trees.


----------



## Goofy DVC

riatees said:


> castle and palm trees by riatees, on Flickr
> 
> Here's another one I like.  It is a different view of the Castle through the palm trees.



Nice picture!


----------



## riatees

Almost the "Whole Gang" by riatees, on Flickr

We do one of these every visit.  Group portrait at the OKW bus stop waiting to go to the parks!!


----------



## riatees

Thanks!  It's not exactly DVC related, but I really like it so I posted it anyway.


----------



## cdmickey

We couldn't get in 'our' BCV so we tried the Boardwalk; not bad, not bad at all.


----------



## vitalogy

I love this picture


----------



## tkitty

Wow- Your photos are GORGIOUS!


Disneymagic09 said:


> Here are some of the pictures from our recent stays in the Kingdom. I hope you enjoy them.
> 
> AKV - 2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anniversary Trip - 2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christmas at SSR 2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BLT - 2011
> From my balcony:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have so much fun at Disney. We love our DVC!!!!


----------



## Fatalbie

The sunrise over the castle is now my screensaver, THANKS!!!

BTW-Where has Senecabeach gone?  I used to see her photos often and haven't seen any in quite some time.  

Jim


----------



## tx2tn




----------



## Anna114

Ahhh pictures of my home sweet home. Thanks!


----------



## tx2tn




----------



## gojoe




----------



## LUVMICKEY

Oh how I wish I was standing there looking at that view today.  We can't wait to be there.  Happy Thanksgiving everyone.


----------



## BraveMom3

cdmickey said:


>



Beautiful! Can't wait to be there in just a few short days


----------



## jforever52

Missing my Grand Californian Home!!!


----------



## tx2tn




----------



## cdmickey




----------



## Montana Minnies

Taken from living area window.


----------



## Montana Minnies




----------



## ercrbc

Just got back from our first stay at the BWV


----------



## Montana Minnies

ercrbc, Thanks for posting your pictures on BWV.  We are planning on staying there in September. Enjoyed your photos.


----------



## ercrbc

Thanks!  Here are a few more.... I think I took more pics at the resort this trip than the parks  Sorry about the vampire eyes in the interior pic!  I used my camera  phone and all my inside pictures turned out that way.  I need to figure  out how to adjust the setting!


----------



## ercrbc

Montana Minnies do you have any more from your BLT stay?  I love the gorgeous view you posted.  I am considering switching to BLT for our Oct stay, and am looking through this thread for motivation after being spoiled with a bw view.  I really want to see Wishes from that lounge though


----------



## Montana Minnies

ercrbc said:


> Montana Minnies do you have any more from your BLT stay?  I love the gorgeous view you posted.  I am considering switching to BLT for our Oct stay, and am looking through this thread for motivation after being spoiled with a bw view.  I really want to see Wishes from that lounge though



No, sorry that is about it.  For some reason my camera froze up so I didn't get as many pictures as I would have liked to. There should be some pictures posted over on the Resort Thread of BLT room views.


----------



## tx2tn




----------



## photobob




----------



## tx2tn




----------



## bakerworld

BLT Entrance


----------



## disgrits

SSR quiet pool


----------



## gojoe

*This was our first trip HOME.*


----------



## MikeRa

These are a couple of pics from my November 2010 trip to WDW:




This is the resort I stayed at, on the 5th Floor "DVC Villas"




A nice view of BLT


----------



## LJD2143




----------



## Debs Hill

WOW! couldn't help but notice the gorgeous bags on the bed......can I ask where you got them and approximate price?! :Love them!! 
Pictures of BLT also beautiful and we can't wait to be there in July, split stay with BCV
Debxx


----------



## LJD2143

Debs Hill said:


> WOW! couldn't help but notice the gorgeous bags on the bed......can I ask where you got them and approximate price?! :Love them!!
> Pictures of BLT also beautiful and we can't wait to be there in July, split stay with BCV
> Debxx



Thanks Deb!
They are Disney Dooney & Bourke bags.  There is an entire thread dedicated to them here on the DIS:
[thread]2826569[/thread]

But proceed with caution - it can be a dangerous and expensive read!


----------



## bakerworld

Spring Training game 2012


----------



## jade1




----------



## jade1

BC/BCV Lobby/checkin.


----------



## rescuetink

jade1 said:


> BC/BCV Lobby/checkin.



How did you get the sparkles??  That would look awesome in some of my daughters pictures!!


----------



## jade1

rescuetink said:


> How did you get the sparkles??  That would look awesome in some of my daughters pictures!!



Photobucket added the option recently.


----------



## smjj

Just thought another pic from our last vacation at BLT Grand Villa was due because we are now well into our planning for our upcoming trip back this Dec.....smjj


----------



## LoveMickey

Our Kitchen at the Tree House

A couple more THV


----------



## KLEONARD

DVC sales center at SSR.


----------



## bakerworld

2012 F&W


----------



## DisneyJen

These photos were taken the week of Oct. 4, 2012 during My Very Goofy 50th Birthday!





*The "main doors" to the villa are on the right in the center.*





*Upon opening the doors you see the dining room to your left, a gathering area in the center and a TV/Great room area to the right.*





*The kitchen. We asked Mousekeeping for a second coffee maker which they brought up right away.*





*A closer view of the dining room*





*View of a seating area and gathering area and writing desk.*





*View of the large screen TV and great room area.*





*View from the dining room toward the gathering are and great room.*





*The master bedroom which is "behind" the TV/Great Room area.*





*The laundry room which is HUGE! Full-sized washer and dryer.*





*Entrance to second bedroom and bathroom.*





*Close up of second bedroom and doors to patio.*





*Entrance to third bedroom and bathroom.*





*Close up of third bedroom and doors to patio.*

The GV spans the length of six studios and 5047 has three sets of balcony doors in the main living area and then separate private balconies for each bedroom.





*View from the common patio of Grand Villa 5047. Perfect spot to watch "Wishes" fireworks at the Magic Kingdom and "IllumiNations at EPCOT.*





*View from the master bedroom balcony. There are two windows in the master which look out onto the Village Green.*


----------



## DisneyJen

Before moving to the Grand Villa (photos above) we spent two nights in a one bedroom, 5003.





*An iPhone panoramic photo before the start of IllumiNations from the balcony of 5003.*





*Daytime view from the bedroom balcony of 5003.*





*A daytime panoramic view from 5003. This is one of our favorite locations as you can see "Wishes" to your left and "IllumiNations" to just right of center.*


----------



## rescuetink

jade1 said:


> Photobucket added the option recently.



Ok, so I FINALLY got a chance to try this, but I can't find the twinkles!?!?!?!?


----------



## Princess Dolly

Nice pics Disney Jen.  It almost feels like I was there.


----------



## DisneyJen

Princess Dolly said:


> Nice pics Disney Jen.  It almost feels like I was there.



Glad you enjoyed them!


----------



## mickeymom629

DisneyJen said:


> These photos were taken the week of Oct. 4, 2012 during My Very Goofy 50th Birthday!
> 
> 
> The GV spans the length of six studios and 5047 has three sets of balcony doors in the main living area and then separate private balconies for each bedroom.
> 
> *View from the common patio of Grand Villa 5047. Perfect spot to watch "Wishes" fireworks at the Magic Kingdom and "IllumiNations at EPCOT.*
> 
> 
> *View from the master bedroom balcony. There are two windows in the master which look out onto the Village Green.*


 
OMG!!  Jen, your photos made me so excited for our first stay in a BWV grand villa in January!!!  Did you request a specific room to get the great views??  OMG!!  I so want the same exact villa you got!!


----------



## DisneyJen

mickeymom629 said:


> OMG!!  Jen, your photos made me so excited for our first stay in a BWV grand villa in January!!!  Did you request a specific room to get the great views??  OMG!!  I so want the same exact villa you got!!



We did specifically request 5047. We always request 5th floor for the views and of course the lack of noise from above

The two other villas on the fifth floor are two-story with a balcony on the "sixth" floor and then balconies on the fifth. We wanted a one-story so the bedrooms would be equal and since we had parents with us who use scooters. 

The two-story villa has one bedroom with a balcony and one without. The master has it's own balcony and then balconies in the great room and dining area as well.


----------



## mickeymom629

DisneyJen said:


> We did specifically request 5047. We always request 5th floor for the views and of course the lack of noise from above
> 
> The two other villas on the fifth floor are two-story with a balcony on the "sixth" floor and then balconies on the fifth. We wanted a one-story so the bedrooms would be equal and since we had parents with us who use scooters.
> 
> The two-story villa has one bedroom with a balcony and one without. The master has it's own balcony and then balconies in the great room and dining area as well.



I just called to request that villa, too!  I don't know when I will want to use this many points again  
What do you think of the two-story ones, if we should end up with one of them on the 5th floor?  Do you have any photos of the upstairs of the two-story?  I have seen the first floor.  I also know the laundry machines are the small ones, so I really hope I don't get that.  I would love to see the looks on my family's faces if we get to walk into the one-story


----------



## DisneyJen

mickeymom629 said:


> I just called to request that villa, too!  I don't know when I will want to use this many points again
> What do you think of the two-story ones, if we should end up with one of them on the 5th floor?  Do you have any photos of the upstairs of the two-story?  I have seen the first floor.  I also know the laundry machines are the small ones, so I really hope I don't get that.  I would love to see the looks on my family's faces if we get to walk into the one-story



I am sure your family will be blown away regardless of which grand villa you get! 

I have been in the two-story villas but I don't have any photos that I took. However, here is a link to a trip report by cj9200 of the two-story. I found this very helpful:

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=35148230&postcount=82


----------



## jade1

rescuetink said:


> Ok, so I FINALLY got a chance to try this, but I can't find the twinkles!?!?!?!?



Yea I emailed and complained-turns out it was a 30 day trial (I assume from Disney somehow?) I did happen to "modify" a number of photos b4 it went down just dumb luck. Would have many more if had known.


----------



## KLEONARD

BBQ Pavillion at Kidani.


----------



## dvcterry

KLEONARD said:


> BBQ Pavillion at Kidani.



I'm feeling homesick.   No AKV trip planned this year.  Thanks for posting pic.  Made me feel better.


----------



## KLEONARD

SSR, view of balloon from Paddocks.


----------



## psac

BWV


----------



## rescuetink

jade1 said:


> Photobucket added the option recently.



I didn't find it!!!   

But I ultimately found this.....



jade1 said:


> Yea I emailed and complained-turns out it was a 30 day trial (I assume from Disney somehow?) I did happen to "modify" a number of photos b4 it went down just dumb luck. Would have many more if had known.



Thanks for the info though!!!


----------



## diswish

BLT from inside the Contemporary


----------



## Dis_Yoda

View from TotW


----------



## bakerworld

TOWL


----------



## jade1

BCV boat launch.


----------



## psac

jade1 said:


> BCV boat launch.



Love the lighthouse in the background. Great pic!


----------



## jade1

psac said:


> Love the lighthouse in the background. Great pic!



Thank you-we had really clear crisp weather this trip.


----------



## cosmos




----------



## petbren




----------



## DeeCee735




----------



## jforever52

Wish I was there right now!


----------



## psac

Nice pics! Thanks for posting!


----------



## BEASLYBOO

diswish said:


> BLT from inside the Contemporary



Kinda gives the illusion of being jailed!!!!!!!!! Cool pic!


----------



## KLEONARD

Morning commute at Kidani.


----------



## psac

KLEONARD said:


> Morning commute at Kidani.



Nice!


----------



## nabi

I love the track left on the ground from their usual path... we have a smaller version, in our yard, from chipmunks!


----------



## cindymouse6

jforever52 said:


> Wish I was there right now!



amazing pics.... thanks for sharing..... can't wait to go one day


----------



## LoveMickey

The lace curtain on the balcony door at Kidani

[


----------



## psac

LoveMickey said:


> The lace curtain on the balcony door at Kidani
> 
> [



That's amazing, I haven't seen that before.


----------



## LivinADream

Here's a couple from the Wilderness:


----------



## bakerworld

Top of the World


----------



## DeeCee735

bakerworld said:


> Top of the World



Awesome! Looks like you're having a great time! Good for you


----------



## bakerworld




----------



## shaniking

How do I add pics?


----------



## ColinA

shaniking said:


> How do I add pics?



Use another site to host the photos. I use photobucket but there are plenty of sites similar and then the code is copied to Disboards


http://photobucket.com


----------



## AdamsMum

http://i883.photobucket.com/albums/ac37/fionalee57/th_DSC03626_zps6289bafc.jpg


----------



## AdamsMum

I guess my photo was very small.  First try at posting.  Maybe I'll get better.


----------



## Tiggrz

Anyone have any recent photos of the ongoing
construction?
Thanks!


----------



## DVCTigger

Tiggrz said:


> Anyone have any recent photos of the ongoing
> construction?
> Thanks!



There are some on this thread:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3243362


----------



## DVCanadian

Tiggrz said:


> Anyone have any recent photos of the ongoing
> construction?
> Thanks!



May 11, 2014 from top of Contemporary resort
Larger





Larger


----------



## wildforgoofy

LJD2143 said:


>



Love the purses. I only have a small wristlet in the same pattern as your big purse, and I LOVE that small bag is it a cross body? That's so cute!

Being that I'm a Disney picture junky how did this thread escape me. I don't have any pictures to share my self because we just joined DVC, but I know someone has at least 1 picture to post since last month.


----------



## psac

Kidani


----------



## wildforgoofy

psac said:


> Kidani



What a great view!


----------



## wildforgoofy

DVCanadian said:


> May 11, 2014 from top of Contemporary resort
> Larger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Larger



You should post these on Tikiman's FB page. I don't think anyone has taken a picture of the bungalows from this direction. It's a great perspective. He'd love them, and so would all his followers.


----------



## psac

wildforgoofy said:


> What a great view!



Thanks, yeah, it was in Kidani, ALL the way down at the end. Amazing view, but the walk was insane. 

There was almost always at least one group of animals out, but that day was like "party time!"  Everyone came out at at once, it was unbelievable.


----------



## capttigger

Villas At Wilderness Lodge Pool


----------



## Anna114

I don't usually quote pictures but those picts are my home sweet home!





capttigger said:


> Villas At Wilderness Lodge Pool


----------



## STEAMBOAT209

pictures from Aulani  Oct 2014





















adult pool


----------



## bakerworld




----------



## DVC Mike

Disney's Yacht Club Resort as viewed during an early morning walk at BWV.




DM_110306_063234 by DVC Mike, on Flickr


----------



## DVC Mike

Disney's Boardwalk during an early morning walk.




DM_110306_064154 by DVC Mike, on Flickr


----------



## DVC Mike

Disney's Grand Floridian Resort as seen one early morning from VGF (HDR).




DM_140301_185949_31_50_32_50_33_50_34_50_35 by DVC Mike, on Flickr


----------



## DVC Mike

Yacht Club / Beach Club very early morning




DM_110306_061028 by DVC Mike, on Flickr


----------



## DVC Mike

Boardwalk pier one early morning




DM_110306_062724 by DVC Mike, on Flickr


----------



## DVC Mike

ESPN on the Boardwalk during sunrise 




DM_110306_064032_4_6 by DVC Mike, on Flickr


----------



## DVC Mike

Boardwalk Villas




DM_110312_083028 by DVC Mike, on Flickr


----------



## DVC Mike

Grand Floridian Resort at Sunrise




DM_140301_185659_SR by DVC Mike, on Flickr


----------



## DVC Mike

Grand Floridian 




DM_140301_192145_103 by DVC Mike, on Flickr


----------



## DVC Mike

Lake view room at the Villas at Disney's Grand Floridian




DM_140301_192925_Window by DVC Mike, on Flickr


----------



## DVC Mike

The castle at the Magic Kingdom




DM_20111205_081533 by DVC Mike, on Flickr


----------



## DVC Mike

Bay Lake Tower




DM_140304_184740_BLT by DVC Mike, on Flickr


----------



## DVC Mike

Haunted Mansion at WDW




DM_140303_133832_70 by DVC Mike, on Flickr


----------



## DVC Mike

Cinderella Castle




DM_20111204_200440 by DVC Mike, on Flickr


----------



## psac

DVC Mike said:


> Boardwalk Villas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DM_110312_083028 by DVC Mike, on Flickr



An amazing picture set, DVC Mike, thanks for posting!!!  I still use one of your older BW pics in my regular rotation for my laptop background.   these are all fantastic. Better than most of Disney's own promotional pics.


----------



## STEAMBOAT209




----------



## STEAMBOAT209




----------



## STEAMBOAT209




----------



## STEAMBOAT209




----------



## STEAMBOAT209




----------



## STEAMBOAT209

HAPPY THANKSGIVING, have a safe and enjoyable day with Family and Friends.


----------



## STEAMBOAT209




----------



## STEAMBOAT209




----------



## STEAMBOAT209




----------



## DVC Mike

DM_110306_063908 by DVC Mike, on Flickr


----------



## DVC Mike

DM_140304_191618_32_Castle_Night by DVC Mike, on Flickr


----------



## DVC Mike

Dawn at Disney&#x27;s Contemporary Resort by DVC Mike, on Flickr


----------



## DVC Mike

DM_141213_062048_MK_Entrance by DVC Mike, on Flickr


----------



## DVC Mike

DM_141212_070953_BLT_Dawn by DVC Mike, on Flickr


----------



## J and R's mom

DVC Mike said:


> DM_141212_070953_BLT_Dawn by DVC Mike, on Flickr



I always LOVE looking at your photos, but this one is just AWESOME!

Thanks, DVC Mike!

P.S.  If they don't already, Disney needs to buy your photos for marketing and post-card purposes!


----------



## DVCTigger

View from our balcony VGC


----------



## STEAMBOAT209




----------



## Candy Orlando




----------



## twinklebug

Candy Orlando said:


> View attachment 1621


Reaction order:
1) That is so cool, so pretty. What a great wedding memory.
2) Is that the villas? (inspecting further... don't think it is... hmm... looking harder)
3) Oh! Well. That very well dressed footman in the back is going to be busy for the next few minutes. (as he mumbles under his proper visage: I really don't get paid enough  for this) LOL

Thanks for the pic!


----------



## nalajms

twinklebug said:


> 2) Is that the villas? (inspecting further... don't think it is... hmm... looking harder)


Yes those are the villas!  The big arching windows are the Grand Villas.

Candy Orlando - that is so cool!  We've never seen that before. Every trip there's usually at least 1 bride getting photos taken on the grounds, but nothing like that.  Good think DH didn't see that, he'd probably want that for my 2yr old's wedding!


----------



## Candy Orlando

twinklebug said:


> Reaction order:
> 1) That is so cool, so pretty. What a great wedding memory.
> 2) Is that the villas? (inspecting further... don't think it is... hmm... looking harder)
> 3) Oh! Well. That very well dressed footman in the back is going to be busy for the next few minutes. (as he mumbles under his proper visage: I really don't get paid enough  for this) LOL
> 
> Thanks for the pic!



Yes that is in front of the Grand Villas at the VGF.


----------



## Candy Orlando

I love Palm trees at the Grand!


----------



## gmboy95

This thread is a kick....I was looking at some of the early posts that go back to 2005....its a hoot thinking those kids in those pictures are in their late teens and twenties now....it would be great to have a now and then companion to this thread!!!


----------



## KLEONARD

Morning walk at SSR


----------



## psac

KLEONARD said:


> Morning walk at SSR


Great shot!


----------



## bakerworld




----------



## Gillyrose779




----------



## Gillyrose779




----------



## Gillyrose779




----------



## psac

Incredible rainbows! The one with the carriage is especially neat.


----------



## RS Applecore

@Gillyrose779 Love the rainbow pics, and the carriage one is breathtaking!


----------



## DenLo

Sunrise at SSR


----------



## DenLo

View of storm moving in on DTD--the Boat House, viewed from Congress Park, SSR.


----------



## daisyduck123

Stormalong Bay July 1, 2015


----------



## jessicaanne86

DVC Mike said:


> The castle at the Magic Kingdom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DM_20111205_081533 by DVC Mike, on Flickr



Great photos Mike! Beautiful angles and use of light.  What kind of camera are you using?


----------



## DisneyRegulars

Took this last week and set it as my lock screen on my phone. Huge mistake. Now I just want to go back every time I look at my phone.


----------



## bakerworld




----------



## DVC Mike

DM_150310_062258_76 by DVC Mike, on Flickr


----------



## DVC Mike

Sandy bottom SAB by DVC Mike, on Flickr


----------



## gmboy95

Gillyrose779 said:


> View attachment 101690


wow!!!!!!!


----------



## rwcmath




----------



## rwcmath




----------



## rwcmath

Aulani.. Cannot wait to go back!


----------



## DisneyBelle99

View of our ship coming in! DVC Member cruise Alaska cruise, leaving from Vancouver. Great cruise!


----------



## gmboy95




----------



## DizDaD7

Awesome pics, everyone....


----------



## Paticake




----------



## Paticake




----------



## Paticake




----------



## Disney_Mama

My wonderful view from our OKW stay a few weeks ago.


----------



## DizDaD7

Disney_Mama said:


> My wonderful view from our OKW stay a few weeks ago.
> View attachment 148047


Where is that at? What bldg. if you don't mind..We're thinking of possibly staying here next year.. T.I.A.


----------



## Disney_Mama

DizDaD7 said:


> Where is that at? What bldg. if you don't mind..We're thinking of possibly staying here next year.. T.I.A.


It was building 46 room 25 a one bedroom.


----------



## DizDaD7

Disney_Mama said:


> It was building 46 room 25 a one bedroom.


Agh  Thanks...Nice quiet spot it looks like...BTW, Any Studios right near there??


----------



## Disney_Mama

DizDaD7 said:


> Agh  Thanks...Nice quiet spot it looks like...BTW, Any Studios right near there??


There are studios on the ends of that building.  But from what I could see they don't have a nice view.  Blocked with heavy shrubs.  Now that is  a better view then a bus stop


----------



## sticker231

[GALLERY=] [/GALLERY]


----------



## sticker231

[GALLERY=][/GALLERY]


----------



## MadamG2U

Disney_Mama said:


> My wonderful view from our OKW stay a few weeks ago.
> View attachment 148047


Were you on the second floor and were you near a bus stop?  If you don't mind my asking.  We will be there in three weeks!

MadamG2U


----------



## Disney_Mama

MadamG2U said:


> Were you on the second floor and were you near a bus stop?  If you don't mind my asking.  We will be there in three weeks!
> 
> MadamG2U


Building 46.  Not far from a bus stop and we were on the second floor.  It was the best view I have had during an OKW stay.


----------



## MadamG2U

Thanks so much!  It was snowing here this morning.  I need some sunshine and warmth.

MadamG2U


----------



## gometros

[GALLERY=][/GALLERY]

Our view from the Moorea building in the Polynesian


----------



## BigPumba

great photos


----------



## Chernabog1940

Saratoga Springs


----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## bakerworld

All the times we've sat by the fire pit at Jambo this is the first time I noticed - so many details to enjoy


----------



## Chernabog1940

The Beach House at the Hilton Head Island Resort. This was formerly a Rescue Station.


----------



## Chernabog1940

Kidani Village


----------



## skateshome

Beach behind BLT.


----------



## Chernabog1940

Hilton Head Island Resort


----------



## Chernabog1940

Grand Californian


----------



## Chernabog1940

At the *Beach House*, Disney's _Hilton Head Island Resort_


----------



## lovin'fl




----------



## lovin'fl




----------



## gmboy95




----------



## gmboy95




----------



## gmboy95




----------



## gmboy95




----------



## gmboy95




----------



## Chernabog1940

Saratoga Springs


----------



## DizDaD7

Keep em up..Great pictures...


----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## apple9117

love all the pics!


----------



## KLEONARD

Enjoying a Pago Pago Painkiller at the Poly pool.


----------



## Chernabog1940

Wilderness Lodge Villas [or whatever they are called now]


----------



## Chernabog1940

_Disney's_ *Hilton Head Island Resort*


----------



## gmboy95




----------



## DizDaD7

gmboy95 said:


> View attachment 178490


Nice picture, but I can't seem to make out where that is?


----------



## Lisa P.

This last photo looks like the marina at Disney's Old Key West Resort, with the Peninsular Road bridge in the background.  Very pretty sky too.


----------



## gmboy95

DizDaD7 said:


> Nice picture, but I can't seem to make out where that is?


yes...its the Marina looking out from the gurgling suitcase


----------



## DizDaD7

gmboy95 said:


> yes...its the Marina looking out from the gurgling suitcase


Kewl..Very Nice indeed.


----------



## Holly Quinlan

Old key west 2 bedroom with view of canal



mickey waffles for breakfast


----------



## MinniesFav

Holly Quinlan said:


> Old key west 2 bedroom with view of canal
> 
> Awesome.  Staying at at 2BR at OKW in Oct.
> Where did you get those mickey waffles??


----------



## gmboy95




----------



## gmboy95




----------



## Holly Quinlan

I have a waffle maker I keep in my owners locker and we used that


----------



## Chernabog1940

*Wilderness Lodge*


----------



## MinniesFav

Holly Quinlan said:


> I have a waffle maker I keep in my owners locker and we used that



Thats a great idea!


----------



## Chernabog1940

*Hilton Head Island Resort*


----------



## sticker231

[GALLERY=][/GALLERY]


----------



## sticker231

[GALLERY=][/GALLERY]


----------



## Chernabog1940

Entrance, *Grand Californian*


----------



## tachyonbb

Boardwalk.


----------



## tachyonbb

AKL Kidani Village


----------



## Chernabog1940

*Saratoga Springs*


----------



## DizDaD7

Chernabog1940 said:


> *Saratoga Springs*


Is this Congress Park  ??


----------



## Chernabog1940

DizDaD7 said:


> Is this Congress Park  ??



This was the *Paddock*.

The view below is from *Congress Park




*


----------



## DizDaD7

Chernabog1940 said:


> This was the *Paddock*.
> 
> The view below is from *Congress Park
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Kewl Thanx....

Haven't stayed there yet, even though this is my home resort..LoL....Can't wait till Nov.....


----------



## Chernabog1940

Sunrise at Kidani Villas


----------



## tachyonbb

Sunrise Hilton Head beach.


----------



## Chernabog1940

Pool - Hilton Head Island Resport


----------



## Chernabog1940

Old Key West


----------



## Chernabog1940

*Saratoga Springs*


----------



## Chernabog1940

*Grand Floridian Villas*


----------



## Chernabog1940

*Hilton Head Island Resort*


----------



## Chernabog1940

*Kidani*


----------



## Chernabog1940

*Hilton Head Island Resort*


----------



## Chernabog1940

Saratoga Springs


----------



## gometros

Chernabog  you're photos are positively exquisite


----------



## Chernabog1940

gometros said:


> Chernabog  you're photos are positively exquisite



Thanks


----------



## Chernabog1940

*Grand Californian*


----------



## DizDaD7

Chernabog1940 said:


> *Grand Californian*


Nice pic..as usual. And it's funny, that guy in the middle Looks EXHAUSTED!! LoL


----------



## Chernabog1940

*Kidani*


----------



## Chernabog1940

*Grand Californian*


----------



## tachyonbb




----------



## DizDaD7

Is this last picture Hilton Head?


----------



## tachyonbb

Yes, it is at the entrance to the resort.  The shuttle goes to the beach house and back.


----------



## tachyonbb




----------



## Chernabog1940

Kidani


----------



## tachyonbb




----------



## Chernabog1940

*Kidani*


----------



## tachyonbb




----------



## Chernabog1940

*Hilton Head Island Resort*


----------



## tachyonbb

Hilton Head


----------



## drusba

Reflections


----------



## Chernabog1940

*Kidani*


----------



## DizDaD7

Love the quaintness about Kidani, & also love the grandness of Jambo...Nice to have both ends of the spectrum at this resort...


----------



## Chernabog1940

Hilton Head Island Resort


----------



## gmboy95

tachyonbb said:


> View attachment 203517


This was "pre-aligator proofing" i imagine!


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

Grand Floridian


----------



## Tar_Heels_Love_WDW

Sunrise from SSR balcony

Looking back at SSR from DS


----------



## Disney_Mama

View from our room at OKW


----------



## bbn1122




----------



## bbn1122




----------



## bbn1122

Ok one more.  HHI from 2012.  My youngest is now 17! Time flies thank the Lord for the DVC memories.


----------



## bbn1122

Ok I had one more.  OKW 2014 before and after cruise.  No parks.  Great stay.


----------



## Chernabog1940

*Hilton Head Island Resort*


----------



## RS Applecore

Chernabog1940 said:


> *Hilton Head Island Resort*



Take me there now!

Gorgeous!


----------



## Tar_Heels_Love_WDW

View of Yacht Club/Swan & Dolphin from Boardwalk path to EPCOT 
 
View of Saratoga Springs from the Lava Lounge.


----------



## Chernabog1940

*Pool at Boulder Ridge Villas* - Wilderness Lodge. This was the first day that the pool was filled.


----------



## Chernabog1940

_Disney's_ *Hilton Head Island Resort*


----------



## kranzaldua

There's something about experiencing the Disney surroundings while they're all still & quiet that is magical to me.  This was taken on my run back to the Poly last month.


----------



## Chernabog1940

*Grand Californian*


----------



## chepic

Getting ready to go back.  Love looking at pics[GALLERY=][/GALLERY]


----------



## lillasmom

I still love this thread.  Such awesome pictures!


----------



## NHLFAN

PVB 7/4/17 :


----------



## KLEONARD

The beach at Aulani






Aulani from the beach


----------



## tachyonbb

Morning on the Boardwalk.  Blueberry muffin, early morning walk.


----------



## tachyonbb

Contemporary view with BLT


----------



## tachyonbb

View from room at Boardwalk.


----------



## Crusader10hky

I'm anxiously waiting to see if my contract passes ROFR. Despite all my research and self-justifying math equations, I naturally have been second-guessing myself--wondering if I've effectively 'Pigeon-holed' my family's vacations for 40+ years. I stumbled on this thread and immediately calmed down. So many of these pics make me excited to explore all the offerings for years to come!


----------



## The Jackal

Which resort are you buying?  Unless the agreed price was really below everything else it should go through. We bought ours this summer so I know the stress of waiting. Ours was purchased on the lower end of the price range and had all 2017 points, which most of those points were used on our trip earlier this month.


----------



## Crusader10hky

The Jackal said:


> Which resort are you buying?  Unless the agreed price was really below everything else it should go through. We bought ours this summer so I know the stress of waiting. Ours was purchased on the lower end of the price range and had all 2017 points, which most of those points were used on our trip earlier this month.


We bought into BLT! My reported price per point was above the average being reported by other users sharing the info, but it came loaded with all of the 2016 points pushed into 2017. I figure I'll rent those out which will effectively lower my price per point to slightly below average. I was just hoping Disney wouldn't look to deeply into that scenario!

Anyway, it went through ROFR successfully, so now I'm just sitting back and waiting for paperwork. Our first use will probably be early December 2018. I'll be sure to take a Pic to add something on-topic to this thread!


----------



## gometros

Can we please get back to the purpose of this thread and keep to posting photos? You can anyways start a new thread to celebrate your joining DVC. Thank you


----------



## Sharene0724

Early morning sun at CCV


----------



## DizDaD7

Sharene0724 said:


> Early morning sun at CCV


What an awesome view... Can't wait to try it sometime.


----------



## bakerworld

Girl's Trip


----------



## Happy2BGoofy

Animal Kingdom Lodge - Jambo House Lobby


----------



## bbn1122




----------



## Chernabog1940

*Hilton Head Island Resort*


----------



## tachyonbb

Beach Club


----------



## tachyonbb




----------



## The Jackal

View from BLT.


----------



## detgadget

My daughter celebrating her Sweet 16 with her close friends at WDW


----------



## tachyonbb

Hilton Head is calling.


----------



## SM1992

Moonrise over Boardwalk


----------



## duck_adoo

When Cindy photobombed us ! This was when we surprised our youngest with a trip to Disney!


----------



## bbn1122

From a great family stay August 2018.


----------



## BEASLYBOO

Fire works, Top of the World Lounge


----------



## BEASLYBOO

Wine Bar George, outside, impending storm! View of La Nouba


----------



## BEASLYBOO

Bay Lake Tower-Sunrise


----------



## BEASLYBOO

Old Key West, 10/13/18 what a view to wake up to!  #1822


----------



## DeeCee735

I found this little coloring book in a tag sale recently. 
Does anyone know when DVC gave these away or if they still do? I never saw one before and I'm just curious. Thanks!


----------



## BEASLYBOO

DeeCee735 said:


> I found this little coloring book in a tag sale recently.
> Does anyone know when DVC gave these away or if they still do? I never saw one before and I'm just curious. Thanks!


Sweet, I’ve never seen one.


----------



## DeeCee735

BEASLYBOO said:


> Sweet, I’ve never seen one.


Never used either!  I’m torn...let my grand baby have at it or save the little pristine pages?


----------



## Tar_Heels_Love_WDW

DeeCee735 said:


> Never used either!  I’m torn...let my grand baby have at it or save the little pristine pages?



I'm always a proponent of appreciating/using things for their intended purpose. 

Pretty sure I played too roughly with some toys that could fetch some decent money today if they were in mint condition, but I wouldn't trade the cash value for the fun and joy it brought me as a kid. If your grandchild likes coloring, I say let them go crazy. DVC is (at least partly) about sharing experiences with those who mean the most to you.


----------



## DeeCee735




----------



## twinklebug

DeeCee735 said:


> Never used either!  I’m torn...let my grand baby have at it or save the little pristine pages?


Scan/print. This way you'll have an endless supply 
Too many pics to choose from are overwhelming for little ones anyway.


----------



## rescuetink

DeeCee735 said:


> I found this little coloring book in a tag sale recently.
> Does anyone know when DVC gave these away or if they still do? I never saw one before and I'm just curious. Thanks!



When we were on our recent DCL vacation I think they were giving these to the kids who were going with their parents into a DVC presentation onboard!!


----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## Chernabog1940

_Disney's_ Hilton Head Island Resort


----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## wdwlver




----------



## Chuck S

https://photos.google.com/photo/AF1QipNx2l2MLYPkIqUxOm7i_mRUeBwyBI1T3yj7DtNb


----------



## bbn1122




----------



## bbn1122




----------



## bbn1122




----------



## bbn1122




----------



## ShirleyBelle

Our family at BWV on our July 2019 DVC trip!


----------



## mfortis

bbn1122 said:


> View attachment 419255View attachment 419254


Is this the new DVC resort?


----------



## smjj

Our wonderful stay at BWV...ºoº


----------



## smjj

Had a great time at BWV...ºoº


----------



## rescuetink

rescuetink said:


> When we were on our recent DCL vacation I think they were giving these to the kids who were going with their parents into a DVC presentation onboard!!



Same here!!


----------



## stewart715

mfortis said:


> Is this the new DVC resort?


No, it's the DVC side of the Grand Floridian


----------



## PumpkinKingGB

Kidani Lobby


1BR Villa





Savannah


----------



## PumpkinKingGB

Freezer, food and drinks (love that Haagen Dazs is a snack credit)


----------



## PumpkinKingGB

I'm on top of the world


----------



## smjj

Our last stay at Vero  Beach..smjj..ºoº


----------



## bbn1122

Thinking back to 2018...dreaming of better days...HHI!


----------



## bbn1122

After HHI we headed VGF, first visit....beautiful resort ....2018 memories!


----------



## Carol_

Old Key West December 2020


----------



## Chkultr

What a great trip the first week of March. Even if we don’t have park tickets or WDW AP!


----------



## sticker231

From my balcony at SSR


----------



## colleen costello

How lovely! What a view you got!


----------



## meethinx

Thinking back to summer 2016 when we stayed at VGC 3BR villa for a week. This was our view of the park from the living room.


----------



## colleen costello

meethinx said:


> View attachment 663659
> Thinking back to summer 2016 when we stayed at VGC 3BR villa for a week. This was our view of the park from the living room.


Wow! My kids are wanting to stay there but good luck getting a room now  - just my son and his wife so we only wanted a studio.  Your view was amazing! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## smjj

Copper Creek, our new favorite:


----------



## bakerworld




----------



## bobbiwoz




----------

